# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Kirkkonummen ja Keravan YTV-liikenne

## Niksu

Nyt uudella foorumilla voikin alkaa pohtia jo tulevaisuutta. Eli millaiseksi muodostuu Kirkkonummen ja Keravan joukkoliikenne, kun ko. kaupungit liittyvät YTV:hen kuten sovittu on.

Kerava pienempänä lienee yksinkertaisempi tapaus ja seutualueeseen liittämisen myötä linjastoa voi integroida entistä paremmin koillis-Vantaan linjoihin. Juna on varmasti edelleen tärkein yhteys Helsinkiin päin. Mutta kuinka tulevat kehittymään Keravan sisäiset yhteydet, liityntää asemalle varmasti tarvitaan, vaikka pyöräily on suosittua Keravalla.

Kirkkonummi onkin monimutkaisempi tapaus. Kahtiajako etelän kirkonkylän ja muun radanvarren sekä Veikkolan välillä on melko selvä. Nykyään eteläosaa palvelee juna ja M.V. Wikströmin bussit, Veikkolaan sen sijaan kuljetaan Lohjan ja Nummelan suuntiin jatkavilla vakiovuoroilla. Etelässä linjasto on siis muutettavissa suoremmin seutulinjoiksi, mahdollisesti käyttäen pohjana MVW:n nykyistä reittiverkostoa. Juna säilyttänee runkokulkineen aseman. 

Veikkolan suunnalla jo nykyään varsin tiheää vakiovuoroliikennettä voitanee muuttaa U-vuoroiksi, jotka palvelevat seutulippulaisiakin. Omia Veikkolaan päättyviä linjoja ei siis välttämättä tarvita, koska läpikulkevaa liikennettä on jo runsaasti. Haittapuolena on, että U-linjat eivät ole suoraan YTV:n hallinnassa. Ehkä nykyisen 290:n reittiä kulkeva linja voisi olla Veikkolaan päättyvä ja siten normaali seutulinja, vakiovuoroautot voivat sitten ajaa moottoritiellä.

Kirkkonummen sisäinen linjasto olisi varmasti kirkonkylä-keskeinen ja toimisi samalla liityntänä runkolinjoille Helsinkiin päin.

Minkälaisia näkemyksiä teillä on näiden uusien YTV-alueiden joukkoliikenteen järjestämisestä? Mahdollisuudet ovat suuret, niin onnistua kuin epäonnistuakin. YTV:n on ainakin syytä panostaa tähän kunnolla.

----------


## 738

> Kerava pienempänä lienee yksinkertaisempi tapaus ja seutualueeseen liittämisen myötä linjastoa voi integroida entistä paremmin koillis-Vantaan linjoihin. Juna on varmasti edelleen tärkein yhteys Helsinkiin päin. Mutta kuinka tulevat kehittymään Keravan sisäiset yhteydet, liityntää asemalle varmasti tarvitaan, vaikka pyöräily on suosittua Keravalla.


Keravan pyörä + juna yhdistelmän suosion pääsyy (kaupungin pienen pinta-alan ohella) lienee siinä, että ihmiset eivät halua maksaa muutenkin kalliiden VR:n lähiliikennelippujen päälle enää mitään extraa, joten he mielummin pyöräilevät sellaisia matkoja joita YTV alueella elävät kulkisivat jo joukkoliikenteellä.

Mielestäni bussiliikenteellä olisi kuitenkin täällä tulevaisuutta, mikäli homma alkaa YTV:n myötä toimia siten, että jo bussissa ostamallasi lipulla voit ilman lisäkustannuksia vaihtaa junaan. Nythän tietenkin tällä lähijunaliikenteeseen myytävällä Keravalipulla johon saa ostettua YTV lisäosan voi kyllä käyttää Soparin pikkubusseilla ajamia kahta kaupungin sisäistä linjaa 5 ja 8 (loogiset numeroinnit eikö?), mutta satunnaisemmalle matkustajalle tuollaisesta 30 päivän lipusta ei ole juuri iloa. YTV:n myötä myös Helsinkiin ajavia bussilinjoja voisi alkaa markkinoimaan potentiaalisina vaihtoehtoina junalle, kun molempiin kävisivät samat YTV liput. Nythän ongelmana on se, että vaikka bussilinjat ovatkin erittäin käteviä kotiovelta Helsingin keskustaan vieviä yhteyksiä, niin harva niitä haluaa valita, kun asiakaspohja ei riitä linjojen ajamiseen ihmisten työaikojen ulkopuolella iltaisin, viikonloppuisin taikka pyhäpäivisin, joten moni valitsee mielummin lähijunan, jonka kuukausi- tai sarjalipuista voi olla iloa myös vapaa-ajan Helsingin reissuilla. Samalla lippujärjestelmällä uskon ongelman korjaantuvan, kun ihmiset voivat YTV kuukausilipullaan matkustaa bussilla silloin, kun se on mahdollista, ja aikataulu sattuu hyvin kohdalle, tietäen kuitenkin, että lähijunakin kulkee niinä aikoina, kun bussi on jo varikolla lepäämässä. Esimerkiksi itselleni Keravan linja 738 on (ja oli varsinkin ennen Ahjon kiepin lisäämistä) selkeästi junaa kätevämpi vaihtoehto, mutta klo 17 jälkeen ja viikonloppuisin kismittää, kun junalla palatessa siitä 40 matkan bussilipusta ei ole mitään hyötyä.

Pahasti kuitenkin epäilen, ettei bussiliikenne tule hyötymään tästä YTV alueeseen liittymisestä, niin paljon kuin olisi mahdollista. Keravan joukkoliikennemarkkinointi tuntuu keskittyvän lähijunaliikenteeseen johon kaupunki on tietääkseni itsekin investoinut rahojaan. Esimerkiksi tuosta Keravalipun täydentäjäksi tehdyistä Sopari pikkubussiliikenteestä en ole nähnyt mitään markkinoinnin poikastakaan, ja sen olemassaolo olisi itselleni täysi tuntemattomuus ellen olisi asiaa itse selvitellyt. Keravan kaupunkiradan avaamista mainostava iso mainos sensijaan taitaa seistä vieläkin torin kulmalla...

Bussiliikenne on muutenkin Keravalla kokoajan rapistunut. Lentokenttälinjaa ei ole ollut enää aikoihin, 733 lopetettiin kesäkuussa ja sen merkittävimmät kohteet liitettiin 738:in ja vuoroja on koko ajan vähennetty. Ainoa linja, jossa matkustajia näyttää riittävän edes joten kuten on 633, ja siinäkin nämä matkustajat katoavat/ilmestyvät bussin lähtiessä/saapuessa Vantaan alueelle.




> Minkälaisia näkemyksiä teillä on näiden uusien YTV-alueiden joukkoliikenteen järjestämisestä? Mahdollisuudet ovat suuret, niin onnistua kuin epäonnistuakin. YTV:n on ainakin syytä panostaa tähän kunnolla.


Itse laajentaisin "Soparien" liikennealuetta, siten että kaikilta kaupungin alueilta olisi niiden avulla jonkinlainen jatkoyhteys junaan/junasta. Helsingin linjoja puolestaan muuttaisiin siten, että myös 738 kävisi asemalla, jolloin se palvelisi myös lähiöt-asema-juna syöttöliikennettä Soparien rinnalla. Lisäksi myös 633 voisi tehdä nykyiseltä päätepysäkiltään asemalta kierroksen vielä johonkin lähiöön.

YTV:n lisäksi panostusta pitäisi peräänkuuluttaa myös itse Keravan kaupungilta muunmuassa saatavien uusien joukkoliikennemahdollisuuksien markkinoinnissa. Nyt kaupunki tuntuu istuvan kahdessa pöydässä. Samaan aikaan, kun se virittelee yhteistyötä YTV alueen kanssa, se rakentaa yhteistyötä myös Keski-Uudenmaan kuntien (Järvenpää,  Kerava, Mäntsälä, Nurmijärvi, Pornainen ja Tuusula) kanssa Kuuma-yhteistyön muodossa. Toivottavasti näiden kahden tavoitteet eivät mene ristiin. Henkilökohtaisesti olen sitä mieltä, että Kerava yhtenä Helsingin "itsenäisistä nukkumalähiöistä" hyötyy enemmän yhteistyöstä pk-seudun kaupunkien kanssa kuin esimerkiksi yhteistyöstä Pornaisen kanssa. Toki ihannetilannehan olisi mikäli nämä Kuuma-kunnat olisivat kaikki osana YTV:tä. Toimiihan tuo Tukholmassakin, että yhden suurkaupungin joukkoliikennejärjestelmä kattaa myös kaikki ympäröivät "loiseläjäkunnatkin" hyvinkin pitkän matkan päähän.

----------


## Skurubisin

> Bussiliikenne on muutenkin Keravalla kokoajan rapistunut. Lentokenttälinjaa ei ole ollut enää aikoihin, 733 lopetettiin kesäkuussa ja sen merkittävimmät kohteet liitettiin 738:in ja vuoroja on koko ajan vähennetty. Ainoa linja, jossa matkustajia näyttää riittävän edes joten kuten on 633, ja siinäkin nämä matkustajat katoavat/ilmestyvät bussin lähtiessä/saapuessa Vantaan alueelle.


Silloin kuin Tuusulanväylällä Kehä III risteyksessä oli vielä se vanha pysäkkijärjestys, niin bussi ajoi motaria pitkin ja jätti matkustajat  pysäkille. Kiva seistä pysäkillä, nähdä bussin ohi ajavan sunnuntaisin kun 633 ajaa tunnin vuorovälillä..... Onneksi nyt se pysäkkijärjestely on tehty uudelleen ja pakottaa bussit ajamaan pysäkkien kautta. En nyt väitä että Lähilinjat oli ainoa yhtiö jonka bussit "unohtivat" pysäkit matkan varrella, vaan sitä on tapahtunut "YTV-firmoille" myöskin.

T: Skurubisin

----------


## MCW

Saa nähdä minkä hintaisiksi Vantaan ja Keravan rajan ylittävät matkat muodostuvat.  Jos muutaman kilometrin matkalle Korso-Savio/Kerava tuputetaan YTV-monopolin hintaa 3,40e eikä tarvitse vaihto-oikeutta, kannattaa ehdottomasti ostaa 2,20e lippu pidemmälle matkalle Korsosta Järvenpäähän.  :Smile: 

Mielellään näkisi VR:n taksojen säilyvän halvempana vaihtoehtona matkustajille myös Kauklahden ja Kirkkonummen välisillä matkoilla.

----------


## SD202

> Keravan pyörä + juna yhdistelmän suosion pääsyy (kaupungin pienen pinta-alan ohella) lienee siinä, että ihmiset eivät halua maksaa muutenkin kalliiden VR:n lähiliikennelippujen päälle enää mitään extraa, joten he mielummin pyöräilevät sellaisia matkoja joita YTV alueella elävät kulkisivat jo joukkoliikenteellä.


Minä keksin lisäsyitä: Keravalla pyörätiet ovat erinomaisessa kunnossa. Täytyy työmatkani Helsingin ja Vantaan alueella pyöräilevänä myöntää, että välillä ottaa päähän ajella "hieman" paikkailtua pyörätietä, kun vieressä kulkeva autotie on moitteettomassa kunnossa. Ja kuka vielä väittää, että autoilijoilta kerättävillä veroilla ja maksuilla ei muka tehtäisi mitään hyödyllistä...

----------


## late-

> Keravalla pyörätiet ovat erinomaisessa kunnossa.


Keravalla on taannoin työmatkapyöräilyprojektin yhteydessä oikeasti selvitetty ja päätetty tietyt pyöräilyn laatukäytävät, jotka pyritään pitämään myös talvisin ajettavassa kunnossa. Ne siis aurataan yhtä rivakkaan tahtiin kuin kadut. Ratkaisulla on varmasti suuri vaikutus työmatkapyöräilyn suosioon.

Kelihän ei yleisesti ole Etelä-Suomessa este läheskään kaikille, jos hoito on kunnossa. Oulussa talvisin pyöräillään paljon enemmän kuin etelässä.

----------


## 738

> Saa nähdä minkä hintaisiksi Vantaan ja Keravan rajan ylittävät matkat muodostuvat.  Jos muutaman kilometrin matkalle Korso-Savio/Kerava tuputetaan YTV-monopolin hintaa 3,40e eikä tarvitse vaihto-oikeutta, kannattaa ehdottomasti ostaa 2,20e lippu pidemmälle matkalle Korsosta Järvenpäähän.


Ellen nyt aivan väärin muista, niin luin tätä aihetta käsittelevästä lehtikirjoituksesta, että Kerava ja Kirkkonummi tulisivat muodostamaan uuden YTV vyöhykkeen, joten aivan samaan hintaan näiden kahden paikkakunnan asukkaat pääse matkustamaan Helsinkiin kuin esimerkiksi vantaalaiset. Toivottavaa olisi kuitenkin, ettei tämä Keravan ja Kirkkonummen YTV-lippu olisi kuitenkaan merkittävästi neljää euroa korkeampi tai muutoin lippu alkaa olla jo liian lähellä niitä hintoja mitä VR:n lippu maksoi vielä joku aika sitten, vaikka toki tuolloinkin vielä vaihtomahdollisuus YTV:n kanssa toisi monelle säästöjä.

Nuo Keravan linjat 633 ja 738 tultaisiin ilmeisesti YTV:stä huolimattakin ajamaan "vain" U-linjoina, sillä kummassakin on pieniä poikkeamia Tuusulan puolelle. 633:lla bussin noustua Ruskeasannan Shellin kohdalla on pian tuon paikan jälkeen edessä pieni pätkä Tuusulan puolella, jossa muutama pysäkki. 738 puolestaan menee aivan linjan lopussa Tuusulan puolella sijaitsevaan, mutta käytännössä Keravaan yhteen kasvaneeseen ja Keravasta elävään Mattilanpuistoon. 

Toivottavasti nuo U-linjat tulisivat silti olemaan näitä poikkeuksellisia U-linjoja, joissa YTV alueella kuljettaessa kelpaa kaikki mahdolliset lipputyypit kertaliput mukaanlukien, kuten Keravan ja Vantaan välisellä U-linjalla 873 on menetelty tässä nykytilanteessa, jossa Kerava ei vielä kuulu YTV:hen.

Missä vaiheessa muuten nämä Keravan ja Kirkkonummen bussiliikenteet tullaan kilpailuttamaan YTV:n vaatimusten mukaisesti? Annetaanko nykyisille Matkahuollon taksoilla operoiville firmoille jonkinlainen siirtymäaika vai kilpailutetaanko linjat samantien? Ainakin Keravalla Lähilinjat aputoiminimellä operoivan Porvoon Liikenteen kalusto on lähes on suurimmalta osalta sellaista, ettei se taatusti vastaa matalalattiakalustoa suosivan YTV:n vaatimuksia. 738:lla enemmistö autoista on pikavuorokoreja, ja 633:lla on lähinnä Wiima K202:ta, M311:tä sekä Lahti 400:sta. 

Ainoat autot yhtiön autolaivueessa, jotka voisivat pärjätä mahdollisessa kilpailutuksessa ovat nuo tällä hetkellä linjaa 611 ajavat Citarot (sekä mahdollisesti myös Lahti 402:t), jotka tulevat menettämään tuon linjansa loppukesästä Lähilinjojen hävittyä tämän reitin, mutta onko KA-yhtymässä mietitty näille autoille jo jotain muuta käyttöä jossakin muualla? KA-yhtymällä tuntuu olevan muutenkin trendinä pyrkiä pois pk-seudulta mihin viittaavat perinteisten Oy Liikenne Ab:n ja Lähilinjat Oy:n lakkauttaminen (vaikka jälkimmäinen siis elää vielä aputoiminimenä) sekä yhtymän YTV liikenteen jatkuva supistuminen. Ehkäpä Keravan bussiliikennettä YTV aikana tulee hoitamaan jokin muu firma?

Lopuksi vielä pieni liikennehavainto tulevalta YTV alueelta. 738:n siirryttyä tähän uuteen reititykseen, joka on Keravan osuudeltaan täysin sama kuin kaupungin sisäinen linja 5, on Soparin aamuvuorot lopetettu päällekäisyyksien karsimiseksi. Lisäksi olen havainnut 738:n yleisimmän auton Lähilinjat #26:n (Carrus Star 302 - Scania K113) ajavan varikolta lähtöpysäkilleen Mattilanpuistoon mennessään linjakilvellä 5 eli ilmeisesti se ajaa aamuisin tuon Sorsakorvesta lähtevän ensimmäisen 5:en vuoron, jota ennen hoiteli Soparin Peugeot Boxer minibussi, ja vaihtaa sitten Mattilanpuistossa kilpeen numerot 738.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

Keravalle luonnollisin kulkuväline olisi ilman muuta lähijuna. Mutta näin asiaa miettiessäni, tuli mieleen eräs bussiliikenteen säilyttämistä/käyttämistä kulkuvälineenä Keravalta Helsinkiin myös YTV-aikana puolustava tekijä.
Kuten tälläkin foorumilla (tarkemmin Koillis-Helsingin liityntäliikennettä koskevassa ketjussa) on todettu, paikallisjunaliikenne on ainakin HKL:lle kalliimpaa kuin bussiliikenne. Tämä puolustaisi ainakin, kuten sanottua nykyisten bussiyhteyksien Keravalta Helsinkiin säilyttämistä. Mitä mieltä muut foorumikeskustelijat ovat asiasta, onko mainitsemani tekijä vakavasti otettava?
Keravalla kuitenkin olisi potentiaalia bussiliikenteeseen. Esim. Kalevasta ja Ahjosta voisi ajella liityntäliikennettä junalle ihan hyvin. Seutulinjoista en osaa sanoa mitään tuota mainitsemaani tekijää lukuunottamatta. Mihinpäin pääkaupunkiseutua Keravalta ylipäätään on liikennetarvetta? Nykyiset moottoritieyhteydet Keravalta etelään menevät aika pitkälti samojen alueiden kautta kuin pääratakin. Toki lentokenttä olisi Tuusulan moottoritien varresta hieman lähempänä kuin pääradalta, mutta moni muu kohde on lähempänä päärataa kuin moottoriteitä.

----------


## jac

> Ainoat autot yhtiön autolaivueessa, jotka voisivat pärjätä mahdollisessa kilpailutuksessa ovat nuo tällä hetkellä linjaa 611 ajavat Citarot (sekä mahdollisesti myös Lahti 402:t), jotka tulevat menettämään tuon linjansa loppukesästä Lähilinjojen hävittyä tämän reitin, mutta onko KA-yhtymässä mietitty näille autoille jo jotain muuta käyttöä jossakin muualla?


Nuo Lähilinjojen Citarot tullaan tiettävästi siirtämään Kuopioon, kun 611:n nykyinen sopimus päättyy.

----------


## Miska

Alkuvaiheessa eli vuoden 2006 alusta seutulippu otetaan käyttöön Keravalla ja Kirkkonummella ainoastaan kausilippuna. Kerta- ja arvoliput tulevat käyttöön vasta myöhemmin, mahdollisesti vuoden 2009 alusta, jolloin Kerava ja Kirkkonummi varsinaisesti liittyisivät YTV:n jäseniksi. Hintataso tulee oletettavasti olemaan samaa luokkaa kuin nykyisillä VR:n vyöhykelipuilla matkustettaessa. Kausilipun hinta 30 päivälle voisi asettua jonnekin 100 euron hujakoille. Nykyisin Kirkkonummilippu busseihin maksaa 112 euroa/30 pv ja Kerava-Hki 30 pv lippu Lähilinjojen busseihin 123 euroa. 30 pv junalippu ABC-vyöhykkeille maksaa 98 euroa. Keravalippu, joka sisältää junamatkonen lisäksi liityntämatkat bussilla Keravan sisällä sekä Keravalta Hyrylään on samoin 98 euroa. 

Keravan linjojen poikkeaminen Tuusulan tai Sipoon puolella ei vaikuttane lippujen kelpoisuuteen, kuten on tilanne linjoilla v71, 731 ja 742, jotka poikkeavat Sipoossa. Nykyisten liikennelupien kanssa meneteltäneen niin, että ne loppuvat lähivuosina ja YTV kilpailuttaa liikenteen. Lähilinjoille tullee siis pian Loppu. Yksikään KA-yhtymän yksikkö ei ole enää viime vuosina tehnyt tarjouksia YTV-alueen tarjouskilpailuissa. Lähilinjojen alasajo taisi alkaa melkeinpä heti, kun se KA-yhtymään liitettiin. Uusia autojahan ei noiden kilpailutettuun liikenteeseen hankittujen Citaroiden lisäksi ole hankittu reilun 7 vuoden aikana ainuttakaan.

----------


## JT

> Kirkkonummi onkin monimutkaisempi tapaus. Kahtiajako etelän kirkonkylän ja muun radanvarren sekä Veikkolan välillä on melko selvä. Nykyään eteläosaa palvelee juna ja M.V. Wikströmin bussit, Veikkolaan sen sijaan kuljetaan Lohjan ja Nummelan suuntiin jatkavilla vakiovuoroilla. Etelässä linjasto on siis muutettavissa suoremmin seutulinjoiksi, mahdollisesti käyttäen pohjana MVW:n nykyistä reittiverkostoa. Juna säilyttänee runkokulkineen aseman. 
> 
> Kirkkonummen sisäinen linjasto olisi varmasti kirkonkylä-keskeinen ja toimisi samalla liityntänä runkolinjoille Helsinkiin päin.


Kirkkonummi on tosiaan siinä mielessä monimutkainen, että miten uudet aikataulut saadaan järkättyä kun M.V Wikström ajelee kuitenkin Siuntioon ja Tammisaareen.
Linjanumerointi on myös varsin vaikeaa. Ehdottaisin että linjojen numerot olisivat 170-sarjassa. Nykyään M. V. W:n Helsingistä tulevat linjat Kirkkonummen keskustasta jatkavat Porkkalaan, Upinniemeen, Pikkalaan sekä jotkin kääntyvät Gesterbyssä. Sitten on vielä nuo Kirkkonummen kautta Siuntioon ja Tammisaaren liikennöivät vuorot, jotka eivät tulevaisuudessakaan ole YTV-aluetta. Helpointa olisi varmaan se että jokaiselle Kirkkonummelta lähtevälle suunnalle olisi oma numero.

Esim. Upinniemi = 171 Porkkala = 172 Pikkala = 173. Näin yölinjan numero olisi 170N 

Ja jos Kirkkonummelle ajetaan vielä YTV:n laajennettua nykyisiä reittejä 1-4, niin ne muutettaisiin kirjaimiksi. Muuten Upinniemeen voi  kulkea neljä eri linjanumeroa riippuen Tolsan ja Masalan reiteistä. 

Ilman kirjainta voisi olla ajetuin reitti 4 Masalan kautta Kirkkonummelle. 

Nopein mutta harvakseltaan ajettava linja 1 muutettaisiin tunnukseksi X.

Heikkilän kautta kulkeva 2 muutettaisiin K:ksi.

Ajattelin että Gesterbyn kautta kulkeva merkittäisiin T-tunnuksella, joten reitille 3 jää sitten vaikka J = Jorvas  :Smile:  

Kaikki loput Kirkkonummen linjat(ne jotka eivät mene Helsinkiin) numeroitaisiin vapaille 174-178 numeroille. Helsinki - Hirsala -linja olisi 179. Selvää on varmaan, että erityisesti Lapinkylän - Veikkolan linjoja tullaan suoristamaan. Nythän on esim. reittejä K:nummi - Vols -Aavaranta - Lapinkylä - Kylmälä - Veikkola tai sitten suorinta mahdollista reittiä. Noille kaikille reittiyhdistelmille ei ole mitään järkeä antaa omia numeroita. Paras olisi ehkä kun olisi reitti K:nummi-Evitskog-Veikkola-Lapinkylä-Veklahti-K:nummi ja numerot 174 ja 175 ajaisivat toinen toiseen suuntaan ja toinen toiseen. Keskustan liepeillä voisi olla rengaslinja Keskusta - Lindal - Pikkala - Kantvik - Keskusta. Tälle numerot 176 ja 177. Sitten jää vielä numero 178 reitille K:nummi - Hila. 

Saas nähdä miten vakiovuorot sopeutuvat seutulinjojen sekaan Kirkkonummella ja tuskinpa pahiten kärsivä M. V. Wikströmkään voi sitten ajella Siuntion vuoroja nyk. reittien 1-4 kautta. Minusta olisi kyllä oikein, että em. yhtiö saisi ajella tulevaisuudessa myös uusia Kirkkonummen seutulinjoja.

----------


## Skurubisin

Siis minun mielestäni tariffien ja lippujen kannalta se on ihan hyvää että YTV ottaa hoitakseen Kirkkonummen ja Keravan alueet, voisivat jopa ottaa vähän enemmän alueita, tai vaikkapa koko Uusimaa tulis joku liikenneorganisaattori hoitamaan (ei ole pakko olla juuri YTV).

Mutta toiselta kannalta se on ihan surkeaa jos YTV tulee hoitamaan nuo em. kuntien liikenne on kaluston kannalta. Jos nyt miettii millä muun muassa MVW ajaa Kirkkonummelle ja LH Keravallle (ja Korsisaari Nurmijärvelle), niin jos YTV pyytää samanlaista kalustoa niille linjoille kuin tänne pk-seudulle, niin kyllä se olennaisesti heikentää matkustajan kannalta palvelua kaluston suhteen.
Eikös yksi hyvä esimerkki ole kun YTV kilpailutti mm. Espoon 150. Ennen kilpailutusta ajettiin Wiima M3XX korilla ja Carrus K204 puolimatalattiaisilla, jossa oli verhot ja pehmeät penkit. Kilpailutuksen jälkeen uusi liikennöitsijä tuli ajamaan "raaka katureilla" joissa oli matala lattia ja kyllä vähän pehmustetut penkit, mutta autoissa oli vähemmän istumapaikoja ja paikkoja missä istuinten selkänojat oli menosuuntaan, mistä matkustaja ei tykkää, varsinkaan pidemmillä matkoilla. Oman näkemyksen mukaan tälle kilpailutus kohteelle tuli selvästi kaluston huononeminen kilpailutuksen myötä. 
Kun katsoo vähän ympäri Pohjoismaita niin YTV pyytää turhaa paljon raakakaturia ihan maaseutulinjoille. Eihän kukaan järkevä normaali matkustaja haluu matkustaa perämetsille semmoisella kalustolla joka on suuniteltu johonkin kaupungin ruuhkin missä on ennemmän hyötyä seisomapaikoista ja ovista. Jos katsoo vaikka Turkua niin siellä on korkeaselkänojaiset tuolit ihan keskustan autoissa myöskin. Ja Norjan Bergenissä ne ovat myöskin kunnolla pehmustetut vaikka ajaa vain kaupungissa. Eli ainakin suoranaista YTVn kalustopolitiikka eivät sovi reunakunnille.

Mvh: Skurubisin

----------


## kuukanko

Linjalle 150 puolimatalat Carrus City M:t toi muuten linjan ensimmäisen kilpailutuksen voittanut TransBus. Vasta seuraavan kilpailutuksen voittanut Connex alkoi ajaa sitä "tanskandogeilla".

Kalustovaatimusten suhteen on veikkailtu #bussipoolilla, että Kirkkonummen ja Keravan liittyminen YTV:hen voisi tuoda kilpailutuksiin takaisin maaseutuautot. Nykyajan maaseutuautot toki olisivat erilaisia kuin 80-luvun lopun ja 90-luvun alun autot, nyt tulevat voisivat olla jotakin 1+1+0 -ovisia low entry -autoja pehmein penkein ja korkein selkänojin. Kun tälläinen autotyyppi tulisi mukaan kuvioihin, voisi olla että YTV sallisi niiden käytön myös joillakin nykyisistä seutulinjoista.

----------


## juzz

Itse odotan tätä Kirkkonummen YTV:hen liittymistä kuin kuuta nousevaa. Pohjolan Liikenteellä ei nykyään ole mitään mielenkiintoa kehittää Veikkolan teollisuusalueen yhteyksiä ulkomaailmaan, tämä kävi selväksi heidän liikennepäällikkönsä kanssa keskusteltuani. Ko. teollisuusalueella käy työssä noin 100 ihmistä, heistä ehkä puolet Helsingin suunnalta, ja itse taidan olla ainoa säännöllinen bussin käyttäjä. Syy joukkoliikenteen 1 % markkinaosuuteen: aamulla ei ajeta ennen kello yhtätoista yhtään ainutta vakiovuoroa vanhaa Turuntietä pitkin Helsingistä Veikkolaan, eli ainoa keino päästä teollisuusalueelle on ajaa moottoritietä kulkevilla vakioilla Veikkolan Tuulensuun pysäkille ja kävellä 1 - 1,5 km, talvella umpihangessa. 

Pohjolan Liikenteelle oli mahdoton ajatus ajaa edes yksi vakiovuoro aamulla ennen kahdeksaa Ämmässuon liittymästä alkaen vanhan Turuntien kautta.

Pohjolan Liikennettä kiinnostavat etupäässä pitemmän matkan vakiovuoroasiakkaat, eli Lohja-Vihti -suunta, ja Veikkolan asuntoalueelta toki käydään poimimassa hieman "extraa" kyytiin. Linjan 290 kehittämiseen mielenkiintoa ei ole.

Kirkkonummen liittyessä YTV:hen tulos lienee se, että linjasta 290 tulee Helsinki-Veikkola, ja YTV joutuu järjestämään linjan liikenteen säännöllisemmäksi, jotta muualta maailmasta olisi olemassa toimiva yhteys Veikkolan teollisuusalueelle, ja toisaalta Veikkolan asuntoalueelta yhteydet vanhan Turuntien varrelle ja Pitäjänmäelle. Pohjolan Liikenne nettoaa jälleen; kermankuorinta Veikkolassa U-linjoiksi muuttuneilla keskipitkän matkan vakioilla voi jatkua ja YTV hoitaa tappiollisen linjan 290 liikenteen.

Suomessa linja-autoliikenne on perinteisesti perustunut suuria kaupunkialueita lukuunottamatta yksityiseen yritteliäisyyteen ja liikennelupajärjestelmään. Mielestäni ainakin tiheään asutuilla seuduilla (pk-seutu, Turku, Tampere) pitäisi miettiä koko maakunnan joukkoliikenteen monopolisoimista lääninhallitukselle, joka suunnittelisi linjastot ja kilpailuttaisi kaiken liikenteen alueellaan. Samalla voitaisin luoda maakunnan laajuinen vyöhykkeisiin (ei keinotekoisiin kuntarajoihin) perustuva tariffijärjestelmä. Hyvänä esimerkkinä toimisivat vaikkapa Alankomaat, jossa koko maa on jaettu vyöhykkeisiin ja on saman tariffijärjestelmän piirissä. Mutta tämä ei taida olla yksityisten liikennöitsijöiden intressissä, saati varsinkaan valtio-omisteisen PL:n.

----------


## Resiina

15.08.2005 5-Linja alkaa ajaa 3 vuoroa aamulla ja 3 vuoroa iltapäivällä Keravan jokivarteen (Jokivarren ajat 05,55 06,55 08,00 16,00 17,00 18,00). Aamulla vuorot ajetaan Asemalta suoraan jokivarteen ja iltapäivällä Ahjon ja Sorsakorven kautta.
Lauantaisin Kalevankatua pitkin kulkevan vuorot saavat K-tunnuksen (Linja 5K). Linjaa Liikennöi Sopari Oy,Keravan Paikallislinjat

----------


## 738

> Kerta- ja arvoliput tulevat käyttöön vasta myöhemmin, mahdollisesti vuoden 2009 alusta, jolloin Kerava ja Kirkkonummi varsinaisesti liittyisivät YTV:n jäseniksi.


Aamun Hesari kertoo hyvänä uutisena, että YTV:n kerta- ja arvoliput olisivat tulossa käyttöön Keravan ja Helsingin välisessä juna- ja bussiliikenteessä vuoden kuluttua syksyllä.  :Smile: 

Toivottavasti tällöin syysaikatauluja jaettaessa kaupunki muistaa jakaa asukkailleen myös informaatiota siitä, että jatkossa matkan asemalle voi aloittaa jo kotioven läheltä menevällä bussilla ilman, että välissä joutuu ostamaan uutta lippua.

----------


## kemkim

Kysyin Lähilinjojen Eero Huttuselta 738-linjasta, että voisiko se poiketa asemalle. Vastauksena oli, että linjan on tarkoitus olla nopea yhteys Helsingin ja Kalevan välillä, mutta aamupäivällä Helsingin suunnasta asialla ei ole väliä ja vuorot voisi jatkossa ajaa aseman kautta.

VR:lle laitoin palautetta siitä, että voisivatko Keravan K-junista jotkut lähdöt jatkaa Nikkilään ja pysähtyä matkan varrella esimerkiksi Ahjossa, Vanikossa ja Talmassa. 

Carola Björklöf kertoi, että tällä hetkellä ei ole konkreettisia suunnitelmia junaliikenteen aloittamiseksi tällä sähköistetyllä rataosalla. RHK tekee Sipoon kanssa alueen maankäytöstä suunnitelmaa, joka valmistuu loppusyksystä. Tämän jälkeen asiasta on enemmän tietoa.

Tällä hetkellä henkilöliikenteen aloittamista jarruttavat monet asiat. Rataosuudelta puuttuu henkilöliikenteen vaatimat turvajärjestelyt. Siltä pitäisi poistaa tasoristeyksiä, lisätä turvalaitteita ja rakentaa laitureita. Nykyisin radalla kulkee yksi tavarajuna kerrallaan. Peikkoina kummittelevat kannattavuus, junaliikenteen tuomat heikennykset busseihin, öljyjunaliikenteen vaikeutuminen sekä kalustoasiat. Liikenteen ulottaminen Nikkilään vaatisi 2-5 lisäyksikköä liikenteeseen.

----------


## kemkim

> *Kerava valmis YTV-alueen joukkoliikenteeseen*
> 
> Keravan kaupunginhallitus päätti yksimielisesti esittää, että kaupunginvaltuusto hyväksyy sopimuksen YTV:n Keravalle tarjoamista palveluista vuosina 2006-2008. Sopimuksen mukaan Keravalla otetaan käyttöön YTV-alueella noudatettava taksa- ja lippujärjestelmä vaiheittain vuoden 2006 alusta lähtien. Seudullisten lippujen kelpoisuutta laajennetaan vaiheittain siten, että Kerava kuuluu kolmanteen vyöhykkeeseen. Keravalla on käytössä yhden, kahden ja kolmen vyöhykkeen kausiliput. Lippujärjestelmää muutetaan vaiheittain täysin Helsingin seudun matkakorttiin perustuvaksi. Myös arvo- ja kertaliput otetaan käyttöön niin pian kuin se teknisesti ja ilman kohtuutt0mia kustannuksia on mahdollista.
> 
> "Keravan kaupunki on määrätietoisesti kehittänyt alueensa joukkoliikennepalveluja. Aiemmista yhteistyösopimuksista YTV:n, VR:n, HKL:n sekä eri bussiyhtiöiden kanssa on saatu hyviä kokemuksia. Jo tällä hetkellä käytössä oleva Kerava-lippu on osoitus eri osapuolten halusta ja kyvystä tehdä yhteistyötä joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseksi", toteaa Keravan kaupunginjohtaja Rolf Paqvalin. 
> 
> "Lipun käyttäjämäärät ovat jatkuvassa kasvussa, ja matkustajien palaute on ollut myönteistä. Yhteistyön laajentaminen siten, että Keravan alue muodostaa osan YTV:n kolmannesta vyöhykkeestä palvelee seudun yhdyskuntarakenteen kehittymistä ja asukkaiden matkustustarpeita", Paqvalin jatkaa.
> 
> Seutulipun laajentaminen Keravalle ja ns. kolmannen vyöhykkeen perustaminen YTV:n joukkoliikennejärjestelmään ovat luontevaa seurausta pääkaupunkiseudun laajenemisesta. Toimiva lippujärjestelmä parantaa niin Keravan kuin koko alueenkin asemaa. Joukkoliikenteen käyttöasteen nostaminen sisältyy Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön tulevaisuuden strategiaan. Tätä kautta voidaan vähentää myös ympäristöhaittoja ja saavuttaa välillisiä kustannushyötyjä. 
> ...

----------


## kemkim

Linja-autoliitto varoittaa Kirkkonummen kuntaa kustannusten noususta, jos se liittyy YTV:n joukkoliikennejärjestelmään. Linja-autoliiton mukaan kunta joutuisi maksamaan joukkoliikenteestä vuodessa jopa 15-kertaisesti nykyiseen verrattuna. Liitto myöntää, että kysymyksessä ovat myös liiton jäsenyritysten (Wikström, Pohjolan Liikenne) edut.

Kerrankin, kun Kirkkonummelle olisi tarjolla aito parannus joukkoliikenteeseen, yrittää linja-autoliitto epätoivoissaan turvata Wikströmin bussien aseman. Voin kertoa, että asuin Kirkkonummella vähän aikaa ja siellä bussiliikenne oli sen verran huonoa, että suurin osa pääkaupunkiseudulla töissä käyvistä ajoi autolla ruuhkaista Länsiväylää. Bussit kulkivat kunnan tuella tyhjillään tai muutama koululainen kyydissään. Pysäkeitä oli harvassa ja kävelyreitit puuttuivat. Yhteydet Kirkkonummen ja Veikkolan välillä mitättömät ja synkronointi junien kanssa olematonta.

YTV-toiminnalla voitaisiin saada nykyistä paremmat linjat, pysäkeille aikataulut ja linjanumerot (aivan perusasia jos halutaan matkustajia!) ja pääkaupunkiseudun kanssa yhteensopivan lippujärjestelmän, jossa bussit ja junat täydentäisivät toisiaan. Ei ole aikaa käydä viivytystaistelua, joukkoliikennettä täytyy alkaa elvyttää jo nyt, kyllä Kirkkonummen oma firma Wikström pärjää jos osaa tarjota kilpailukykyisiä palveluja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Linja-autoliitto varoittaa Kirkkonummen kuntaa kustannusten noususta, jos se liittyy YTV:n joukkoliikennejärjestelmään. Linja-autoliiton mukaan kunta joutuisi maksamaan joukkoliikenteestä vuodessa jopa 15-kertaisesti nykyiseen verrattuna. Liitto myöntää, että kysymyksessä ovat myös liiton jäsenyritysten (Wikström, Pohjolan Liikenne) edut.
> 
> Kerrankin, kun Kirkkonummelle olisi tarjolla aito parannus joukkoliikenteeseen, yrittää linja-autoliitto epätoivoissaan turvata Wikströmin bussien aseman. Voin kertoa, että asuin Kirkkonummella vähän aikaa ja siellä bussiliikenne oli sen verran huonoa, että suurin osa pääkaupunkiseudulla töissä käyvistä ajoi autolla ruuhkaista Länsiväylää. Bussit kulkivat kunnan tuella tyhjillään tai muutama koululainen kyydissään. Pysäkeitä oli harvassa ja kävelyreitit puuttuivat. Yhteydet Kirkkonummen ja Veikkolan välillä mitättömät ja synkronointi junien kanssa olematonta.


Jos olet kirkkonummelainen itse niin tartu sitä kunnallispolitikkoa jota olet äänestänyt hihasta ja valista häntä Linja-autoliiton "propagandasta". 

Muistan kun olin 80-luvulla opiskelija ja julkisen liikenteen suurkuluttaja, niin Espoo jarrutti "taloussyihin vedoten" seutulipun käyttöönottoa viimeiseen asti. En voinut valitettavasti vaikuttaa asiaan edes kunnanvaltuutettuni kautta  koska en ollut siihen aikaan kirjoilla Espoossa vaan Kauniaisissa, mutta silti sattuneista syistä kokonaan riippuvainen Espoon julkisesta liikenteestä. Kerta- ja sarjaliput olivat siihen aikaan opiskelijan kukkarolle sietämättömän kalliit.   :Evil or Very Mad:  

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

Valtuusto hyväksyi Keravan ja YTV:n joukkoliikennesopimuksen. Sopimus astuu voimaan 1.3.2006. Sen myötä Keravalla otetaan käyttöön YTV:n matkakorttijärjestelmä. Kaupunki subventoi järjestelmän mukaisia lippuja Keravan asukkaille. Arvioitu kustannus ensi vuonna on noin 800 000 euroa. Tosin viime hetkellä ennen sopimuksen allekirjoittamista yksi sopimuskumppaneista, VR, on aloittanut iltalypsyn, joka onnistuessaan maksaa Keravan kaupungille vielä 200 000 euroa lisää vuositasolla. Ministeriö tiettävästi painostaa VR:ää sopimukseen ilman iltalypsyä.

Seutulipuissa on kolme vyöhykelippua
yksi vyöhyke - Keravan sisäinen 40,10 /kkkaksi vyöhykettä - esim. Kerava-Vantaa 79,30 /kkkolme vyöhykettä - esim. Kerava-Helsinki/Espoo/Kirkkonummi 110,60 /kkSama lippu kelpaa YTV-alueella myös busseissa. Keravan sisäinen bussiliikenne tulee sekin YTV:n järjestettäväksi. Nykyinen bussiliikennepalvelu jatkuu ensi vuoden ja vuoden 2007 alusta siirrytään YTV:n järjestämään ostoliikenteeseen.

Sitä ennen kaupunginhallitus ja -valtuusto saavat käsiteltäväkseen Keravaa koskevan linjastosuunnitelman, joka on YTV:n kanssa yhteistyössä laadittu bussiliikenteen tavoitetasoa ja linjastoa koskeva aika kunnianhimoinen paperi. Raportissa esitetään hienoja suunnitelmia siitä, miten erityisesti Ahjon ja Jaakkolan bussiliikennepalveluja kehitettäisiin. Esityksiä voidaan kuitenkin joutua vielä jokunen vuosi odottelemaan, sillä lautakunnan hyväksymien palvelutasotavoitteiden toteuttamisen kustannukset lisäisivät bussiliikennekuluja noin 240 000 eurolla vuodessa. Hienoja tavoitteita kyllä!

----------


## Piirka

> Arvioitu kustannus ensi vuonna on noin 800 000 euroa.


Asukasta kohden tekee 25,40 . Jyväskylän kaupunki satsaa tänä vuonna 1,8 M, ja se taas tekee n. 21,30  asukasta kohden. Kateeksi käy. Keravalla saadaan aikaiseksi kelvollista joukkoliikennettä, kun taas Jyväskylässä ajetaan romukalustolla, jolla ei todellakaan houkutella asukkaita joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi.




> Nykyinen bussiliikennepalvelu jatkuu ensi vuoden ja vuoden 2007 alusta siirrytään YTV:n järjestämään ostoliikenteeseen.


Voimme pian sanoa hyvää yötä Porvoon Liikenteen apunimelle, aivan kuten saman konsernin pääkaupunkiseudun tytäryhtiölle vuonna 2001.

Piirka

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Seutulipuissa on kolme vyöhykelippua
> yksi vyöhyke - Keravan sisäinen 40,10 /kkkaksi vyöhykettä - esim. Kerava-Vantaa 79,30 /kkkolme vyöhykettä - esim. Kerava-Helsinki/Espoo/Kirkkonummi 110,60 /kk


Yksi asia mikä olisi kiinnostava tietää, että millä aikataululla aiotaan kaikki matkakortttien lukulaitteet muuttaa että ne hyväksyvät 3 vyöhykettä? Aikaa on 4.5 kuukautta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Yksi asia mikä olisi kiinnostava tietää, että millä aikataululla aiotaan kaikki matkakortttien lukulaitteet muuttaa että ne hyväksyvät 3 vyöhykettä? Aikaa on 4.5 kuukautta.


Matkakorttien ohjelmistot päivitetään maaliskuun alkuun mennessä hyväksymään pelkät kausiliput Keravalle ja Kirkkonummelle matkustaville. Tämä softaus ei liene iso homma vaikka joulun pyhinä. Teknisesti kyseessä on vain kahden ylimääräisen vyöhykkeen lisääminen, eli nykyisten HEL, ESP, VAN lisäksi tulisi KER ja KIR. Syyskuun alusta alkaa kertalippujen myynti matkakorttijärjestelmässä ja siihen mennessä pitäisi saada isompi muutos aikaan. 

On mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten toimitaan, kun nykyisenmallisten matkakorttien valmistus on loppunut, tehdäänkö enää isoja muutoksia nykyiseen korttirulettiin.

----------


## juzz

> Linja-autoliitto varoittaa Kirkkonummen kuntaa kustannusten noususta, jos se liittyy YTV:n joukkoliikennejärjestelmään.


Oikeassa ovat.. mut kuka laskisi yhteiskunnallistaloudelliset kokonaiskustannukset? Että, mitä maksaa kun jengi ajaa omalla korollallaan bussin sijaan..

Lähes päivittäin Pohjiksen palveluita käyttävänä (osin myös Vainion, kunhan sattuu kohdalle) jään kyllä miettimään, että olisiko kuitenkin PL:llekin lihavampi leipä seutulippujärjestelmässä. Vakiotulo minimipanostuksella.. bussit ajaa kuitenkin Veikkolan kautta.




> YTV-toiminnalla voitaisiin saada nykyistä paremmat linjat, pysäkeille aikataulut ja linjanumerot (aivan perusasia jos halutaan matkustajia!) ja pääkaupunkiseudun kanssa yhteensopivan lippujärjestelmän, jossa bussit ja junat täydentäisivät toisiaan. Ei ole aikaa käydä viivytystaistelua, joukkoliikennettä täytyy alkaa elvyttää jo nyt, kyllä Kirkkonummen oma firma Wikström pärjää jos osaa tarjota kilpailukykyisiä palveluja.


Miten asian paremmin sanoisi? Tosin Kirkkonummen eteläpää on oma maailmansa. Veikkolahan olisi järkevää liittää heti Espooseen ja sitä kautta saada kunnolliset palvelut, myös joukkoliikenteessä. Mutta Kirkkonummen poliittinen lannanhajuinen johtotroikka torppaa moiset muutokset.

Esimerkiksi: Veikkolasta ei ole MITÄÄN yhteyttä Kirkkonummen keskustaan koulupäivien ulkopuolella. Koulupäivinä Wikström kyllä ajaa.. nopeammin olisi tosin perillä kun menisi Espoon kautta..

Eli täällähän voidaan tätä asiaa jauhaa loputtomiin, mutta asiat eivät muutu ellei hallintouudistus (kuntaliitos) etene.. Ei edes YTV:n toimesta tule tapahtumaan liikahdusta, luulisin..

----------


## kemkim

Keravalla hiljaisen ajan liikenne paranee, mutta Keravan kaupungin mielestä kerran tunnissa ajavat linjat ovat tavoitteiden mukaisia. Uutena linjana tulee Keravan keskustasta Ahjon ja Sorsakorven kautta Korson asemalle ja lentoasemalle ajava bussilinja. Tämä parantaa työpaikka- ja matkustusyhteyksiä lentoasemalle ja tarjoaa yhteyden lentoaseman pikavuoroihin.

Lähde: http://www.ytv.fi/dynasty/kokous/200654-5.HTM

----------


## Resiina

Radanvarsitiellä olevalta Tuijantien pysäkiltä tiistaina 31.01.2006 siirretty Vantaan maksualuemerkit aikaisemalle eli Satakielenaukion pysäkille :? 
Vielä toistaiseksi 873:n kuskit noudattavat vanhaa käytäntöä ja hyväksyy Vantaan sisäiset ja seutuliput Tuijantien pysäkille asti  :Idea: . Uusi käytäntö tulee todennäköisesti voimaan 01.03.2006. Lisäksi Keravan suunnasta Lähilinjat on hyväksynyt Keravan liput stainerkoulun pysäkille asti. Ne vantaalaiset jotka tulevat Tuijantieltä tulee ilahtumaan kun huomaavat että Tuijantieltä tuleville ei myydäkkään Vantaan sisäisiä lippuja vaan 2:n tai 3:n vyöhykkeen seutulippuja ja nykyiset Vantaan sisäiset arvo- ja kausiliput eivät kelpaakkaan kyseiseltä pysäkiltä  :Crying or Very sad:  .

Nykyään Keravalta maksaa bussilla Keravan asemalta Korsoon 2,60 (6 km mukaan) ja Keravan asemalta Peijaksen sairaalaan 3,10. Mutta kun YTV lippujärjestelmä etenee kerta- ja arvolippuihin syksyllä niin nouseeko kyseisten lippujen hinnat 3,60:n   :Twisted Evil: 
p.s. Maksuvyöhykkeistä ja lippujen hinnoista syntyvät valitukset on syytä suunnata YTV:n

----------


## Miska

> Nykyään Keravalta maksaa bussilla Keravan asemalta Korsoon 2,60 (6 km mukaan) ja Keravan asemalta Peijaksen sairaalaan 3,10. Mutta kun YTV lippujärjestelmä etenee kerta- ja arvolippuihin syksyllä niin nouseeko kyseisten lippujen hinnat 3,60:n 
> p.s. Maksuvyöhykkeistä ja lippujen hinnoista syntyvät valitukset on syytä suunnata YTV:n


Pääseekö Keravan asemalta todella 6 km taksalla Korsoon asti? Keravan asema - Korson asema -väli on Lähilinjojen ilmoittamien tietojen mukaan linjalla 873(B) 9,02 km ja linjalla 873N 8,99 km. Peijakseen matkaa on 11,55 km, joten sen kyllä pääsee 12 km taksalla hintaan 3,10 . 

Tokihan näillä molemmilla väleillä matkalipun hinta nousee matkustettaessa kertalipulla, mutta vastaavasti tarjolle tulee monien matkustajien kannalta aikaisempaa fiksumpia arvo- ja kausilippuja, joista myös erityisryhmäläiset saavat alennuksia. Eiköhän tilanne kuitenkin ole se, että valtaosalla keravalaisista joukkoliikenteen käyttäjistä lipun hinta ei ainakaan nouse, ennemminkin laskee, ja samalla rahalla saa käyttöoikeuden kaikkeen valitun vyöhykkeen YTV-liikenteeseen. Vastaisuudessa esimerkiksi keravalainen, Peijaksessa työssä käyvä henkilö voi samalla lipulla matkustaa työmatkojaan sekä junalla että bussilla.

----------


## Resiina

Hinta määräytyy suoran mukaan ei linjan mukaan, linnuntietä keravan asemalta korson asemalle on noin 6 km ja olen varma että kyseinen väli maksaa 2,60 koska olen ajanut koko viikon kyseistä linjaa(Ratin ja penkin välissä)  :Laughing:

----------


## Miska

> Hinta määräytyy suoran mukaan ei linjan mukaan, linnuntietä keravan asemalta korson asemalle on noin 6 km ja olen varma että kyseinen väli maksaa 2,60 koska olen ajanut koko viikon kyseistä linjaa(Ratin ja penkin välissä)


Selvä. Nyt näyttää olevan niin, että Porvoon Liikenne/Lähilinjat ei ole pyynnöistä huolimatta toimittanut Matkahuoltoon tietoa todellisista kilometreistä poikkeavasta taksastaan. Tästä syystä Matkahuolloissa lippuja myydään 9 tai jopa 12 kilometrin taksalla.

----------


## alboman

Tietääkö kukaan mikä tuo tilanne nyt on Kirkkonummen kanssa? Joku oli kirjoittanut YTV-Wikiin, että myös Kirkkonummi liittyisi maaliskuun alusta YTV:n piiriin. Aika hiljaista taitaa tosin olla...

----------


## kemkim

> Tietääkö kukaan mikä tuo tilanne nyt on Kirkkonummen kanssa? Joku oli kirjoittanut YTV-Wikiin, että myös Kirkkonummi liittyisi maaliskuun alusta YTV:n piiriin. Aika hiljaista taitaa tosin olla...


YTV kertoi tiedotteessaan, että Kirkkonummi liittyy myöhemmin tänä vuonna, arviolta syksyllä. En tiedä mikä Kirkkonummella kestää, olisiko joko budjettiongelmia tai sen selvittämistä, miten paikallisen Wikströmin käy kilpailutuksen edessä?

----------


## Resiina

Soparin 5-linjalla on nykyään 2 autoa ruuhka-aikana

----------


## kemkim

> Soparin 5-linjalla on nykyään 2 autoa ruuhka-aikana


Wow. Oli jo aikakin, kun itse asustelin Keravalla viime vuoden lopulla niin ruuhka-aikaan pikkubussit olivat tupaten täynnä, ja tarkoitan todellakin että siellä oli kuin Tokion ruuhkametrossa olisi ollut.

----------


## Resiina

Kun keskiviikkona 01.03.2006 alkaa YTV:n kausilippujen käyttö Keravalla niin ne ei kelpaakaan seuraavilla linjoilla:
833 Kerava-Hyrylä-Riihikallio
845 Kerava-Järvempää
850 Kerava-Nikkilä
853 Kerava-Nikkilä-Sköldvik
ei edes keravan sisäisenä matkana.
hmm... outoa vai eikös olekin  :Question: 

Kolmannen vyöhykkeen seutulippujen myynti alkaa 01.03.2006 klo 14 Keravan kaupungin kirjaston aulassa (arkisin 14-19)

----------


## kemkim

> Kun keskiviikkona 01.03.2006 alkaa YTV:n kausilippujen käyttö Keravalla niin ne ei kelpaakaan seuraavilla linjoilla:
> 833 Kerava-Hyrylä-Riihikallio
> 845 Kerava-Järvempää
> 850 Kerava-Nikkilä
> 853 Kerava-Nikkilä-Sköldvik
> ei edes keravan sisäisenä matkana.
> hmm... outoa vai eikös olekin


Kerava-lippu kävi näillä kaikilla linjoilla. Samalla poistunee myös mahdollisuus matkustaa Hyrylän ja Keravan välillä bussilla kuukausilipulla. Tämä matkakorttiin siirtyminen on siis tältä osin huononnus. Miten voidaan olettaa, että matkustaja tietää millä bussilla saa mennä ja millä ei saa? Olisivat nyt voineet ottaa nämä kyseiset linjat vaikka U-liikenteeksi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Miten voidaan olettaa, että matkustaja tietää millä bussilla saa mennä ja millä ei saa?


Tariffitunnuksesta. Ihan vastaava tilannehan on ollut jo parikymmentä vuotta nykyisten YTV-kuntien alueelle tulevilla numeroiduilla kaukolinjoilla, jotka eivät ole U-linjoja (esim. 637 tai nyt YTV-linjaksi muuttuva 738).

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Kun keskiviikkona 01.03.2006 alkaa YTV:n kausilippujen käyttö Keravalla niin ne ei kelpaakaan seuraavilla linjoilla:
> 833 Kerava-Hyrylä-Riihikallio
> 845 Kerava-Järvempää
> 850 Kerava-Nikkilä
> 853 Kerava-Nikkilä-Sköldvik
> ei edes keravan sisäisenä matkana.
> hmm... outoa vai eikös olekin ...


Näin puusta katsoen tuo tuntuu älyttömältä touhulta!   :Shocked:  

845 ja 853 nyt ovat kerran-pari päivässä kulkevia työmatkalinjoja, joilla keravalaisia kuskataan muualle duuniin (Jäken Metsolle ja Kilpilahden "Nesteelle"), mutta 833:lla luulisi olevan oma kysyntänsä Keravan sisäisenä Keskusta-Kilta-yhteytenä.

Kaikkein eniten huokailuttaa tuo 850. Sehän on osa perustarjontaa Keravan keskustan ja Ahjon välillä ja terveyskeskuksen päälläkin on varmasti keravalaisia käyttäjiä!
Keskustan ja Ahjon välillä sillä on tietysti jonkin verran reitillistä ja aikataulullista päällekkäisyyttä 738:n kanssa. Siitäkin voidaan puhua vasta sitten, kun 738 rupeaa ajamaan aseman kautta (mikä käsittääkseni ei toteudu vielä 1.3.2006 alkaen), keskipäivän aikaan ei sittenkään.

kemkimin tapaan olisin minäkin toivonut jonkinlaista "U-järjestelyä" edes ylimenokaudeksi.   :Sad:

----------


## konnaripoika

Ote Helsingin Sanomista Lauantaina 11.03.06




> Kirkkonummi haluaa mukaan YTV:n joukkoliikennejärjestelmään ensi syksynä. Tilannetta kuitenkin mutkistaa paikallisen bussiliikenteen kielteinen kanta.  Liikennöitsijä perustelee kantaansa YTV:n lippujärjestelmällä, joka ei sovi yhteen nyt käytössä olevien lipputuotteiden kanssa. Linja-autoihin ei myöskään haluta YTV:n lippujen edellyttämiä laitteita lisäkustannusten vuoksi. Kunnanjohtaja Tarmo Aarnio sanoo, että Kirkkonummi menee mukaan seutuliikenteen yhteistyöhön tavalla tai toisella. "Jos bussiliikennettä ei saada mukaan, otetaan YTV:n seutulippu käyttöön junissa." Kirkkonummen teknisten töiden lautakunta käsittelee yhteistyön edellytyksiä tämän kuun aikana. Sen jälkeen asiaa pohtii kunnanvaltuusto. 
> 
> Kirkkonummi ja linja-autoyhtiö M. V. Wikström ovat neuvotelleet liittymisen vaihtoehdoista. Neuvotteluissa on punnittu kahta mahdollisuutta. 
> 
> Liikennöitsijä ei ole lämmennyt kummallekaan vaihtoehdolle. M. V. Wikström ajaa bussilinjoja lääninhallituksen myöntämällä liikennöintiluvalla. Käytännössä se takaa yksinoikeuden sovituille linjoille. 
> 
> Yhtiö hallitsee noin 90:ä prosenttia Kirkkonummen bussilinjoista.


Myös allekirjoittanut on käyttänyt satunnaisesti M.V.Wikströmin palveluja todeten ne täysin ala-arvoisiksi. Kalusto on mitä on, eli suurimassa osassa lukee vielä Wiima keulassa, kaiken lisäksi yhtiö on numeroinut reittinsä Kirkkonummelta Helsinkiin (vaikka kyseessä on normaalit kaukoliikenteen vakiovuorot) ja perustanut oman matkakorttijärjestelmänsä joka perustuu etäluettaviin kortteihin.  Toki Matkahuollonkin kortit käyvät mutta sillä matkustavaa kyllä katsotaan kieroon. Kaiken lisäksi firma on Matkahuolto-asiamiehenä Kirkkonummella ja tästä asiamiestoimipaikasta ei ilman mulkaisua muita tietoja saa kuin ko. firman aikataulut ja liput. On jo korkea aika, että Kirkkonummellekin tulee bussiliikenteen kilpailutus...ei voi olla perusteltua, että yksi firma hoitaa koko ison kunnan liikenteen. Ja on ällöä, että firman aputoimini on "Kirkkonummen Liikenne". Kyllä nyt saavat Wikströmit jo luvan jäädä varikolle!

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Myös allekirjoittanut on käyttänyt satunnaisesti M.V.Wikströmin palveluja todeten ne täysin ala-arvoisiksi. Kalusto on mitä on, eli suurimassa osassa lukee vielä Wiima keulassa...


Pitäisikö Kirkkonummellekin ajaa Ikaruksilla ja Tanskandoggeilla, vai mitä oikein halutaan? Kyllähän MVW:n pitkät sarjat sentään hoidetaan Carrus Vega- tai Kiitokori OmniStar -pohjaisella kalustolla. Ottaen huomioon muun Uudenmaan vastaavan vakiovuorokaluston MVW:n autoissa on kyllä kaikista vähiten moittimista. Tosin Pohjolalla on autotilanne myös sangen tyydyttävä.

----------


## kemkim

Keravan linjat 738 ja 633 ovat näköjään ilmestyneet YTV:n seutulinjasivulle. 633:lla on toisena päänä edelleen Vallinoja, eli sivu on vain siirretty U-linjat -kohdasta YTV:n omaan linjaluetteloon. 738:lla ei ole X-lähtöjä mainittu, eikä niitä löydy muualta kuin Reittioppaasta ja Matka.fi:stä. X-lähtö on siis sellainen seutulinja, "pikavuoro" jolla ensimmäinen poistumispysäkki on vasta lähellä päätepistettä moottoritien jälkeen. Näitä X-lähtöjä on muutama ruuhka-aikaan. Linjaoppaassa Keravan linjat eivät ole vielä täysin, kartassa eivät näy ja Keravan pysäkkiaikatauluja ei ole. Tämä on kyllä vähän paha puute, kun näitä Keravan linjoja ei enää Matkahuollon sivuillakaan näy.

----------


## kuukanko

Oikeasti noita X-lähtöjä ovat kaikki 738:n lähdöt eikä niitä ole edes merkitty X-kirjaimella, tuulilasilla on vain paperilappu kertomassa otto- tai jättörajoituksesta. Asia kerrotaan myös Lähilinjojen omilla webbisivuilla.

----------


## Resiina

Lähilinjojen Keravan linjoilla 633 ,738 ja 873 myydään kaikkia YTV-alueen lippuja. Tosin linjalla 738 on Helsingistä lähtiessä ikkunassa kyltti "ensimmäinen poistumispysäkki Keinukallio" ja Lähilinjojen kotisivuilla 738 aikataulussa lukee näin "Helsingistä Keravalle matkustaessa ensimmäinen poistumispysäkki on Keinukallio. Keravalta Helsinkiin saavuttaessa ei kuljeteta Helsingin sisäisiä matkustajia."
Näillä kolmella linjalla käytetään matkakortin seutuliikennetunnusta ja linjoilla 643 ja 874 käytetään U-tariffitunnusta. Viime viikolla yhtenäistettiin matkalippujen ikärajat linjoilla 633, 738 ja 873 YTV:n kanssa.
Ensimmäisellä viikolla Vantaalta tuli paljon matkustajia tavallisella seutulipulla, ja sitten kun he lähtivät takaisin niin heidän lippunsa eivät käyneetkään, vielä tällä viikolla on ollut matkustajia jotka ovat yrittäneet joko Vantaan sisäisellä tai seutulipulla Keravalta. Keravan seutulippu (lähiseutulippu) piippaa samalla tavoin kuin tavallinen seutulippu joten kun matkustaja tulee Vantaan puolelta niin kuljettaja ei voi äänen perusteella päätellä mikä lippu asiakkaalla on.

----------


## kemkim

> Oikeasti noita X-lähtöjä ovat kaikki 738:n lähdöt eikä niitä ole edes merkitty X-kirjaimella.


Kylläpä vain näyttää olevan osa lähdöistä X:llä ja osa ilman. Tämän näkee esim. hakemalla Reittioppaasta reitin Terästie-Rautatientori tai katsomalla suoraan YTV:n aikataulusivuilta. Mikä on siis asian oikea laita?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Alunperin kirjoittanut kuukanko
> 
> Oikeasti noita X-lähtöjä ovat kaikki 738:n lähdöt eikä niitä ole edes merkitty X-kirjaimella.
> 
> 
> Kylläpä vain näyttää olevan osa lähdöistä X:llä ja osa ilman. Tämän näkee esim. hakemalla Reittioppaasta reitin Terästie-Rautatientori tai katsomalla suoraan YTV:n aikataulusivuilta. Mikä on siis asian oikea laita?


Tuo asia on päivittynyt kevään mittaan useaankin otteeseen.
YTV:n mukaan X-lähtöjä on siis vain muutama (hetki sitten niitä oli 5 kpl...) ja nekin toistaiseksi vain Helsingistä ulos mentäessä. Liikenteenharjoittajan omilla kotisivuilla asia esitetään täysin eri tavalla ja se tieto on YTV:n mukaan väärää tietoa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Helsingin Sanomat
> 
> Kirkkonummi haluaa mukaan YTV:n joukkoliikennejärjestelmään ensi syksynä. Tilannetta kuitenkin mutkistaa paikallisen bussiliikenteen kielteinen kanta.


Paikallisen bussiliikenteen vastustus on tuottanut tulosta. Yle uutisoi, että Kirkkonummella on noussut lihava riita siitä, halutaanko YTV:hen mukaan enää ollenkaan. Kokoomus ei halua YTV-yhteistyötä lainkaan vedoten sen korkeaan hintaan. SDP olisi valmis seutulipun käyttöönottoon niin, että se kelpaisi aluksi vain junissa.

----------


## kemkim

> Paikallisen bussiliikenteen vastustus on tuottanut tulosta. Yle uutisoi, että Kirkkonummella on noussut lihava riita siitä, halutaanko YTV:hen mukaan enää ollenkaan. Kokoomus ei halua YTV-yhteistyötä lainkaan vedoten sen korkeaan hintaan. SDP olisi valmis seutulipun käyttöönottoon niin, että se kelpaisi aluksi vain junissa.


Tätähän tuo Wikströmin johtaja Birgitta Wikström ajoi jo alusta lähtien. Sanoi, että YTV:n liittyminen on liian kallista ja kehotti miettimään, kuinka edullista nykyinen liikennöintitapa on. Varjopuolena tosin on, että vuorot menevät mitä reittejä sattuu, tarjonta on mitätöntä viikonloppuisin ja matkustajiakaan ei liiemmin ole, mutta ainakin kunta saa palvelua halvalla.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kirkkonummella puhutaan joukkoliikenteen kehittämisestä la 22.4. Alustajana allekirjoittanut. Tervetuloa keskustelemaan!

La 22.4. klo 12 Kirkkonummen pääkirjasto, Porkkala-sali
KIRKKONUMMEN JOUKKOLIIKENNE TOIMIVAKSI
Kilpailutus on mahdollisuus -
Kirkkonummen linja-autoliikenteen ja paikallisjunaliikenteen kehittäminen
Alustajana Mikko Laaksonen, Suomen liikenneliitto ry:n hallituksen jäsen ja Turun joukkoliikennelautakunnan jäsen
Tervetuloa keskustelemaan!
Millaista joukkoliikennettä ja lippujärjestelmää kirkkonummelaiset kaipaavat?
Tilaisuuden puheenjohtajana kunnanhallituksen jäsen Kristo Savola, kahvitarjoilu.
Järj: Kirkkonummen vihreät

----------


## Resiina

Lähinlinjojen kesäliikenteen 2006 alussa tapahtuvat muutokset:
633 ajaa viimevuodesta poiketen myös lauantaisin.
850 Kerava-Talma-Nikkilä ei liikennöi 04.06.2006 alkaen, ei ole tietoa että jatkaako syksyllä vai tuleeko siihen joku toinen liikennöitsijä kesän alusta.
Toimistosta annettiin kuljettajalle ohje jos asiakas kysyy linjan 850 kesäaikataulua niin hänen pitää soittaa Keravan kaupungille ja kysyä sieltä.
873B ja N aikatauluun muutoksia
874 arkiliikenettä harvennetaan, linjalle jää 6 lähtöä suuntaansa (nykyisin noin 22 lähtöä suunta) ja lauantailiikenne loppuu kokonaan
Kesäaikataulut http://www.lahilinjat.fi/

----------


## kemkim

> 850 Kerava-Talma-Nikkilä ei liikennöi 04.06.2006 alkaen, ei ole tietoa että jatkaako syksyllä vai tuleeko siihen joku toinen liikennöitsijä kesän alusta.


Tämän arvasinkin. Koska Kerava-lippu ei enää ole voimassa, niin Keravan matkustajat, varsinkaan koululaiset, eivät käytä 850-linjaa, eikä sitä linjaa pelkästään Nikkilän asukkaiden matkoilla Keravalle kustanneta. Oli virhe jättää linja pois seutulippujärjestelmästä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 850 Kerava-Talma-Nikkilä ei liikennöi 04.06.2006 alkaen, ei ole tietoa että jatkaako syksyllä vai tuleeko siihen joku toinen liikennöitsijä kesän alusta.


Kesäliikenteen tuolla linjalla hoitaa kuitenkin Savonlinja-yhtiöt. Eli 850 ei todellakaan ole nyt loppumassa.

----------


## Resiina

Soparin Iso "MIMMI" (YBP-884) 36-paikkanen korkealattiainen bussi on tänään 29.05.2006 5-linjalla Keravalla

----------


## Resiina

Tämän hetkisten tietojen mukaan Keravan liikenteessä syysliikenteen alussa tapahtuvat muutokset:
Linja 5: arkiliikenteessä vuorot siirretään kulkemaan Kalevankatua pitkin.
Linja 8: muutetaan kulkemaan reittiä Viro (Kalevan koulu)-Kurkela-Tori-Asema-Kaskela/Kytömaa kuten nykyisin.
Linja 633A: Helsinki-633 reitti-Keravan asema-Porvoonkatu-Ahjo-Sorsakorpi. Arkisin lähdöt 21.20 ja 22.20 Helsingistä eli lopettavat vuorot.
Linja 873K: korvaa 8-linjan poistumista Alikeravan teollisuusalueelta.

Vuoden 2007 syysliikenteen alussa:
Sunnuntaisin 633N Hki-Korso-Kerava asema-Sorsakorpi (Joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso- ja rahoitussuunnitelma 2007-2009) http://www.ytv.fi/dynasty/kokous/200658-3.HTM

----------


## kuukanko

> SDP olisi valmis seutulipun käyttöönottoon niin, että se kelpaisi aluksi vain junissa.


Ja tämä on nyt toteutumassa. Kirkkonummen tavoitteena on liittää junaliikenne YTV:n kolmanteen vyöhykkeeseen 1.9. alkaen. Bussiliikenne jää nykyiselleen ja siinä matkustetaan Matkahuollon ja liikennöitsijöiden omilla lipuilla.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Ja t&#228;m&#228; on nyt toteutumassa. Kirkkonummen tavoitteena on liitt&#228;&#228; junaliikenne YTV:n kolmanteen vy&#246;hykkeeseen 1.9. alkaen. Bussiliikenne j&#228;&#228; nykyiselleen ja siin&#228; matkustetaan Matkahuollon ja liikenn&#246;itsij&#246;iden omilla lipuilla.


Oikeestaan mielest&#228;ni aika tyhm&#228;&#228; tuolla tavalla, ett&#228; on kaks eri traffij&#228;rjestelm&#228;&#228; samassa kaupungissa/samaan kaupunkiin.. Olisi ainakin matkustajien kannalta voinut olla helpompaa ja muutenki edullisempaa ett&#228; my&#246;s bussiliikenne olisi my&#246;s liitetty ytv:n traffi-j&#228;rjestelm&#228;&#228;n.. Nyt kun hinnat on aika "pilviss&#228;" siell&#228;.. Mutta toisaalta niin se laatu varmasti h&#228;vi&#228;isi mik&#228; Kirkkonummella nyt on jos koko bussiliikenne siell&#228; kilpailutettaisiin.. Luultavasti tilalle tulisivat Concordia ja Connex ikaruksineen ja muineen roskalaatikoineen p&#228;ivineen..

----------


## killerpop

> Mutta toisaalta niin se laatu varmasti häviäisi mikä Kirkkonummella nyt on jos koko bussiliikenne siellä kilpailutettaisiin.. Luultavasti tilalle tulisivat Concordia ja Connex ikaruksineen ja muineen roskalaatikoineen päivineen..


Toisaalta, paljonko siitä "laadusta" ollaan valmiit maksamaan? Asiakas ei maksa mieluusti ylimääräistä, joten se erotus tarvitsisi näkyä sitten subventiossa.
Ja Connex on mieltynyt ihan oikeasti Lahden Autokorin tarjoamaan Scalaan - sen saatavuus vaan ei ole aina vastannut kysyntää, joten voidaan sanoa, että Ikaruksia on "jouduttu" hankkimaan. Voinet nimet nämä "muut" roskalaatikot, kun kerran asiasta aloitkin puhumaan. Odotan ihan mielenkiinnolla listaa.

----------


## Resiina

Linjat 633,738 ja 873
T&#228;ss&#228; on linjojen 633,738 ja 873:n reitit syysliikenteen 2006 alusta

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Voinet nimet nämä "muut" roskalaatikot, kun kerran asiasta aloitkin puhumaan.


Voinen nimetä...
Esimerkiksi Volvo/Scania Ikarukset, "iki-ihanat" Connexin Tanskasta tuomat "tanskandogit", huonolla ergonomialla ja omituisilla penkeillä varustetut Scalat ja vanhat matalat Wiima Volvot ja oransseja "tanskandogeja".. ..Ja ei sovi unohtaa Connexin "kauniita" korkealattiaisia Wiimoja..

Kun me "pääsemme" matkustamaan näissä edellä mainituissa roskalaatikoissa jo ihan tarpeeksi, niin kun on vain mahdollista niin matkustan U-linjoilla, joissa saa rahallensa vastinetta ihan oikeasti.

----------


## ultrix

Oletteko jo muuten huomanneet, että YTV Reittioppaan karttaa on jatkettu Keravan mitan verran pohjoiseen? =)

----------


## SD202

> Voinen nimetä...
> Esimerkiksi Volvo/Scania Ikarukset, "iki ihanat" Connexin tanskasta tuomat "tanskandogit", huonolla ergonomialla ja omituisilla penkeillä varustetut Scalat ja vanhat matalat wiima volvot ja oransseja "tanskandogeja".. ..Ja ei sovi unohtaa Connexin "kauniita" korkealattiaisia wiimoja..
> 
> Kun me "pääsemme" matkustamaan näissä edellä mainituissa roskalaatikoissa jo ihan tarpeeksi, niin kun on vain mahdollista niin matkustan U-linjoilla, joissa saa rahallensa vastinetta ihan oikeasti..


Osa noista luettelemistasi busseista ovat ihan hyviä matkustusmukavuudeltaan. Ainakin Connexin vm.1992 laatikko-Wiimat ovat varsin mukavia pehmeine penkkeineen ja jämäkkine korineen.

Täytyy muistaa, miten vanhaksi Koiviston Auto -yhtymä on päästänyt Lähilinjojen kaluston. 1990-luvun puolivälissä yli 8-vuotiaan auton tapaaminen Lähilinjojen "laivastosta" oli harvinaista. Nyt vuonna 2006 Lähilinjojen kalusto koostuu pääasiassa 1990-luvun alkupuolella hankitusta kalustosta. Nuo 1990-luvun alun bussit ovat edelleenkin aivan kelvollisia kulkuvälineitä, mutta nekin ovat kuluneet vuosien saatossa ja ikä alkaa näkymään. Koiviston Auton kunniaksi on toki sanottava se, että iäkäskin kalusto pidetään hyvässä kunnossa. Voi kunpa kaikki isot liikennöitsijät pitäisivätkin kalustonsa hyvässä kunnossa...

----------


## Miska

> Koiviston Auton kunniaksi on toki sanottava se, että iäkäskin kalusto pidetään hyvässä kunnossa. Voi kunpa kaikki isot liikennöitsijät pitäisivätkin kalustonsa hyvässä kunnossa...


Olen kyllä kuullut Lähilinjojen kaluston kunnosta päinvastaistakin. Lisäksi tämän vuoden aikana olen nähnyt lukuisia kertoja matkalleen hyytyneitä Lähilinjojen vanhuksia. Noilla 90-luvun alun Lahti-Scanioilla lienee jo ajettu hyvinkin pari miljoonaa kilometriä ja usein vieläpä melkoista rääkkiä...

----------


## tkp

> Koiviston Auton kunniaksi on toki sanottava se, että iäkäskin kalusto pidetään hyvässä kunnossa. Voi kunpa kaikki isot liikennöitsijät pitäisivätkin kalustonsa hyvässä kunnossa...


Nojaa...Kyllähän KA pitää kaluston ulkoisesti hyvässä kunnossa, vanhassakaan autossa ei juuri ruostetta näy ulospäin...Teknisesti en nyt menisi ihan samaa sanomaan. Riippuu paljon yksiköstä miten autoja on pidetty. Lähilinjoilta Jyväskylään tulleita autoja pidetään yleisesti melkeinpä parhaina autoina mitä Jyväskylässä on...

----------


## SD202

> Olen kyllä kuullut Lähilinjojen kaluston kunnosta päinvastaistakin. Lisäksi tämän vuoden aikana olen nähnyt lukuisia kertoja matkalleen hyytyneitä Lähilinjojen vanhuksia. Noilla 90-luvun alun Lahti-Scanioilla lienee jo ajettu hyvinkin pari miljoonaa kilometriä ja usein vieläpä melkoista rääkkiä...


(Olen itsekin kokenut kyydissä ollessani kun Lähilinjojen vm.1992 Lahti-Scania hyytyy matkan alkumetreille. Ja vielä keskellä yötä...)
No, mikään bussi ei kestä ikuisesti. Kun matkamittarissa alkaa olla melkoisia lukemia, se on vain entistä todennäköisempää että vikoja alkaa ilmenemään yhä kiihtyvään tahtiin. Olisi kivaa nähdä se tilanne, kun esim. "Tanskandoggeilla" alkaa olla matkamittarissa samanlaisia lukemia. (Ehkä "hieman" karrikoitu päinvastainen esimerkki, mutta kuitenkin...)

Lähilinjojen kalusto on ainakin sisältä ollut aina puhtaassa kunnossa. Roskat ja töhryt on siivottu melko täydellisesti.

----------


## Resiina

Lähilinjojen kalusto siivotaan 3-viikossa ja sen lisäksi kuljettajat poistavat pahimmat roskat.
Vanhemman kaluston kohdalla oman korjaamon merkitys korostuu.

----------


## Resiina

L&#228;hilinjojen talvisarjoista luettua:
Linja 633 Keravan asema-Kannisto-Koivikko-Vallinoja-Helsinki
Arkisin Keravalta
04.58-08.28: xx.28 ja xx.58
09.33
10.28-14.28: kerran tunnissa (xx.28)
14.58, 15.28, 15.58, 16.33, 17.33
18.28-21.28: kerran tunnissa (xx.28)
Arkisin Helsingist&#228;
06.03, 06.33, 07.03, 07.33, 08.08
08.33-14.33: kerran tunnissa (xx.33)
15.03, 15.33, 16.03, 16.33, 17.03
17.33-22.33: kerran tunnissa (xx.33)
L&#228;hd&#246;t 21.33 ja 22.33 on A-vuoroja jotka jatkavat Keravan asemalta reitti&#228; ...-Asemantie-Asemansilta-Sampolankatu-Sibeliuksentie-Ahjontie-Ter&#228;stie-Ratatie-Sorsakorpi.

Lauantaisin Keravalta
06.28-21.28: kerran tunnissa (xx.28)
Lauantaisin Helsingist&#228; 
07.33-22.33: kerran tunnissa (xx.33)
L&#228;hd&#246;t 21.33 ja 22.33 on A-vuoroja 

Linja 643 Helsinki (Linja-autoasema)-Hyryl&#228;-Kilta-Asema-Sorsakorpi
Ei muutosta, Pe/La ja La/Su y&#246;t 00.15 ja 02.00

Linja 738 Mattilanp.-Kaleva-Asema-Ahjo-Sorsakorpi-Moottoritie-Helsinki
Linjan reitti muuttuu Keravalla ...-Kaleva-Sirkushevoset-Tori-Asema-Asemansilta-Alepa-...(Nykyisin ...-Kaleva-Tori-Alepa-...)
Mattilanpuistosta arkisin 
06.00 06.42 07.00 07.30 08.00 09.00 10.00 14.19 15.19 16.19 17.09 ja 18.31B (B=Mattilanpuisto-738:n reitti-Sorsakorpi)
Helsingist&#228; arkisin 
06.59 07.59 09.05 13.22 14.22 15.22 15.54 16.22 16.54 17.22 18.22
Lis&#228;ksi Sorsakorvesta arkiaamuisin
05.35B 06.30B 06.50B (B=Sorsakorpi-738:n reitti-Mattilanpuisto)

Linja 850 Terveyskeskus (Kerava)-Asema-Talma-Nikkil&#228;
Ei muutosta

Linja 853 Kerava-Nikkil&#228;-Sk&#246;ldvik (Porvoon jalostamo)
Ei muutosta

Linja 873 Terveyskeskus (Kerava)-Asema-Savio-Vallinoja-Korso-Peijas- Etel&#228;-P&#228;iv&#228;kumpu
Perusvuorot Keravalta arkisin 06.15 07.20 - 18.20 kerran tunnissa
B-vuorot Keravalta arkisin 18.46, 19.46 ja 20.32
B-vuorot Keravalta lauantaisin 06.08-17.08 Kerran tunnissa
K-vuorot Keravalta arkisin 06.46-10.46 ja 12.46-16.46 kerran tunnissa.
Perusvuorot P&#228;iv&#228;kummusta arkisin 07.36-11.36 ja 13.36-17.36 kerran tunnissa
B-vuorot P&#228;iv&#228;kummusta arkisin 19.01, 20.01 ja 21.02
B-vuorot P&#228;iv&#228;kummusta lauantaisin 06.38-17.38 kerran tunnissa
K-vuorot P&#228;iv&#228;kummusta arkisin 07.01-18.01 kerran tunnissa.
B-vuorot: Keravan asema-873:n reitti-P&#228;iv&#228;kumpu
K-vuorot: Keravan asema-Tori-Jaakkola-Alikerava-Savion aalloppi-873:n reitti.

Linja 873N Sorsakorpi-Ahjo-Keravan asema-Kannisto-Koivikko-Vallinoja-Korso
Sunnuntaisin Sorsakorvesta 08.22-21.22 kerran tunnissa.
Sunnuntaisin Korsosta 08.53-21.53 kerran tunnissa.

Linja 874 Hyryl&#228;(Tuusula)-Vallinoja-Korso-Peijas
Linja lyhenee Peijakseen
Arkisin Hyryl&#228;st&#228; 06.05-17.05 kerran tunnissa.
Arkisin Peijaksesta 06.30-17.30 kerran tunnissa.

(p.s toivottavasta tuosta saa selv&#228;&#228 :Wink:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Lyhyt uutinen Kirkkonummen mukaantulosta YTV-liikenteen piiriin. Eipä mitään kovin suurta uutta tällä kertaa.

----------


## Miska

Olisikohan tuo uutisessa mainittu "toinen liikennöitsijä" kenties Pohjolan Liikenne? Sehän vastaa suurimmasta osasta Veikkolan ja Helsingin välisistä yhteyksistä.

----------


## Zambo

> Olisikohan tuo uutisessa mainittu "toinen liikennöitsijä" kenties Pohjolan Liikenne? Sehän vastaa suurimmasta osasta Veikkolan ja Helsingin välisistä yhteyksistä.


Jos saavat PL:n kanssa sopimuksen aikaan Veikkolan linjoista, niin pystyisköhän YTV tekemään viisykköstä ajavien firmojen, esim. Amper ja W&D kanssa U-linja sopimuksia. Silloin ois pääväylät joten kuten seutulippualueena myös bussiliikenteessä. Wikström kaivaa omaa hautaansa pistämällä vastaan. Yhteistyöllä voisi saada paljon paremmat mahdollisuudet toimia.

----------


## Rehtori

> Jos saavat PL:n kanssa sopimuksen aikaan Veikkolan linjoista, niin pystyisköhän YTV tekemään viisykköstä ajavien firmojen, esim. Amper ja W&D kanssa U-linja sopimuksia. Silloin ois pääväylät joten kuten seutulippualueena myös bussiliikenteessä. Wikström kaivaa omaa hautaansa pistämällä vastaan. Yhteistyöllä voisi saada paljon paremmat mahdollisuudet toimia.


Taitaa Wikström käydä taistelua tuulimyllyjä vastaan. Eiköhän suurten yhtiöiden tulo kirkkonummen liikenteeseen ole vain ajan kysymys. Harmi että pieni ja laadukas yhtiö tulee menettämään liikennettään.

----------


## Skurubisin

Hej!

Kuunteliko joku t&#228;ll&#228; viikkolla Radio Vega City aamulla, kuin Wikstr&#246;mi&#228; haastateltiin ko. asiasta? Sen verran kuulin vaan ett&#228; toimittaja studiossa sanoin ett&#228; ne yritt&#228;&#228; soittaa sinne saadakseen kommentia asiasta. Itse haastattelu en ole kuullut. Mutta sen k&#228;sityksen mink&#228; min&#228; olen saanut MVWst&#228;, niin heilt&#228; ei helposti hastattelua saa.

/Skurubisin

----------


## kemkim

> Taitaa Wikström käydä taistelua tuulimyllyjä vastaan. Eiköhän suurten yhtiöiden tulo kirkkonummen liikenteeseen ole vain ajan kysymys. Harmi että pieni ja laadukas yhtiö tulee menettämään liikennettään.


Pieni ja laadukas? Minusta Wikströmin busseissa ei ole mitään ihmeellistä. Työmatkaliikenteessä pääasia lienee, että saadaan siirrettyä ihmiset paikasta A paikkaan B ja matkustusmukavuuskin saisi olla kunnossa. Kuljettajan palvelualttiudella ei ole suurta väliä, kun matkustajat leimaavat lippunsakin itse. Pohjolan Liikenteellä on minusta hyvälaatuinen kalusto, ei valittamista. 

Birgitta Wikströmin perheyritys selviäisi, jos ottaisi Westendin Linjan roolin ja osallistuisi suosiolla YTV-alueen kilpailutuskierroksiin ja voittaisi niitä. Sen sijaan eristäytymällä omaksi saarekkeekseen yhtiö tulee katoamaan linjaliikennekartalta, jos vakikäyttäjät vaihtavat joustavampiin YTV-lippuihin. Wikströmin busseissa kun ei nykyäänkään matkustajia ruuhkaksi asti ole.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Birgitta Wikströmin perheyritys selviäisi, jos ottaisi Westendin Linjan roolin ja osallistuisi suosiolla YTV-alueen kilpailutuskierroksiin ja voittaisi niitä. Sen sijaan eristäytymällä omaksi saarekkeekseen yhtiö tulee katoamaan linjaliikennekartalta...


Mitä tulee Westendin Linja Oy:n historiaan, niin on hyvä muistaa se kuriositeetti, että yhtiö tosiaan ehti kadota vähäksi aikaa "linjaliikennekartalta". Linjaliikenne ja sitä vastaava osa kalustosta myytiin aikanaa silloiselle Oy Linjebuss Finland Ab:lle, ja näin sai alkunsa Linjebuss Espoo. Westendin Linja jäi hoitamaan vain lähinnä tilausliikennettä ja toiminta sai sittemmin uusia ulottuvuuksia, kun yhtiö alkoi ajaa muille seudun liikenteenharjoittajille alihankintaa. Nuorempi sukupolvi näytti löytävän toiminnalle uudenlaisia liikeideoita ja hiljalleen toiminta kasvoi ja laajeni lopulta itse asiassa isompiin mittasuhteisiin kuin milloinkaan aikaisemmin (kun puhutaan ihan autojenkin määrästä). Uudistumisen myötä WL oli jälleen palannut ihan oikeaksi liikennöitsijäksi, onhan nykyisestä linjaliikenteestä keskeinen osa voitettu osallistumalla tarjouskilpailuihin. Uudistumalla, seuraamalla aikaansa sekä tekemällä taitavia siirtoja tässä kovassa pelissä voi liikenteenharjoittaja päästä pitkälle. Todennäköisesti pidemmälle, kuin juuttumalla menneisyyteen, joka tosiasiassa ei enää koskaan palaa. Kukin valitsee strategiansa tietenkin itse, väärän valinnan  seurauksena voi valitettavasti olla tragedia... WL:n lisäksi seudulla on muitakin malliesimerkkejä onnistumisista, esimerkiksi Åbergin Linja Oy. Viimeksi mainittu on tietenkin kooltaan huomattavasti pienempi kuin WL. Pienten kohdalla näyttää ratkaisevaa olevan myös yhteistyökyky muiden liikenteenharjoittajien kanssa.

----------


## Jussi

> Pienten kohdalla näyttää ratkaisevaa olevan myös yhteistyökyky muiden liikenteenharjoittajien kanssa.


Täsmälleen näin. Ja vaikkei yhteistyö isompien kanssa syystä tai toisesta onnistuisikaan, voisi Wikström mielestäni pyrkiä yhteistyöhön juuri WL:n ja ÅL:n kanssa. Kun kaikki yhtiöt tarvitsevat toisiaan, mikään ei pääse sanelemaan yhteistyön ehtoja.
Mutta ilmeisesti Wikström haluaa itse päättää omasta liikennöinnistään vaikkei se järkevää olisikaan.

----------


## Hape

Asiakashan päättää mitä palvelua hän käyttää. Sitten kun YTV'n liput kelpaavat Kirkkonummelta lähijunaan ja joihinkin muiden liikennöitsijöiden busseihin, nähdään ketkä jäävät käyttämään mitäkin palvelua.

----------


## kemkim

> Asiakashan päättää mitä palvelua hän käyttää. Sitten kun YTV'n liput kelpaavat Kirkkonummelta lähijunaan ja joihinkin muiden liikennöitsijöiden busseihin, nähdään ketkä jäävät käyttämään mitäkin palvelua.


Tällaisessa ajattelussa ei ole mieltä. Joukkoliikenne ei ole ensi sijassa liiketoimintaa minusta, vaan sen pitäisi tarjota mahdollisimman hyvät kulkumahdollisuudet ihmisille. Jos keinotekoisesti lippujärjestelyillä estetään ihmisiä matkustamasta kuukausilipulla tietyissä vuoroissa, se on sekavaa. Mitä järkeä tällaisessa turhassa palvelutason heikennyksessä? Ajatelkaa nyt, jos Helsingissäkin voisi matkustaa vain osassa busseja HKL:n lipulla ja vaikkapa poikittaisliikenteen 500-linjoissa pitäisi ostaa seutulippu, joka ei kävisi taas HKL:n autoissa.

----------


## Hape

Kemkim, juuri tätä minä tarkoitin. Joukkoliikennettä olisi ajateltava kokonnaisuutena, ei erillisinä osina. Ja mielestäni joukkolikenne ei ole bisnestä, vaan osa kunnan infrastrukktuuria. Mutta jos joku liikennöitsijä ei ole halukas liittymään uuteen tariffijäärjestelmään, siihen jota muut kunnan/kaupungin alueen liikennöitsijät noudattavat ja jota kuntakin tukee, niin mitä sille voit. Silloin asiakas äänestää palvaluista omilla kukutustottumuksillaan.

----------


## TKK

Olisiko juridisesti mahdollista, että YTV suunnittelisi ja toteuttaisi Kirkkonummelle nykyisen liikenteen kanssa päällekäisen bussiliikenteen, jossa YTV-liput kelpaisivat? Tämän seurausena varmasti nykyliikennöitsijä joutuisi ennemmin tai myöhemmin lopettamaan osan matkustajista siirtyessä sellaisen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi, missä lippu kelpaa myös vaihtoyhteyksissä.

Vai ovatko liikenneluvat niin pyhiä, ettei yhteiskunta saa järjestää kilpailevaa joukkoliikennettä, mikä loukkaisi liikenneluvan haltijan etua?

Tästä voisi ottaa sen verran opiksi, etteivät kunnat ja läänit enää myöntäisi 10 vuoden liikennelupia vaan myönnettävät luvat olisivat lyhyempiä. Samalla voisi pyrkiä siihen, että yhden liikennekokonaisuuden luvat loppuvat samaan aikaan.

----------


## tkp

> Olisiko juridisesti mahdollista, että YTV suunnittelisi ja toteuttaisi Kirkkonummelle nykyisen liikenteen kanssa päällekäisen bussiliikenteen, jossa YTV-liput kelpaisivat?


Laki luvanvaraisesta henkilöliikenteestä 14§:

Linjaliikenteen haittaamiskielto

"Tilaus- ja ostoliikenteen harjoittaminen on kielletty, jos sen tarkoituksena on kuljettaa sellaisia matkustajia, joiden käytettävissä on sopivat linjaliikenneyhteydet."

----------


## a__m

> Laki luvanvaraisesta henkilöliikenteestä 14§:
> 
> Linjaliikenteen haittaamiskielto
> 
> "Tilaus- ja ostoliikenteen harjoittaminen on kielletty, jos sen tarkoituksena on kuljettaa sellaisia matkustajia, joiden käytettävissä on sopivat linjaliikenneyhteydet."


Mutta siinäpä olikin vasta tuon kyseisen pykälän 1. momentti. Lisätäänpä siis loputkin:

"Laki luvanvaraisesta henkilöliikenteestä tiellä (343/1991)

2 luku 14 § 2 ja 3 momentti

Linjaliikenteelle aiheutuvaa haittaa arvioitaessa on otettava huomioon toisaalta linjaliikenteen matkustajien väheneminen, toisaalta matka-aika odotuksineen, vaihtojen määrä, matkustajien erityiset tarpeet sekä tilaus- tai ostoliikenteellä hoidettujen kuljetusten toistuvuus.

Joukkoliikenneluvan myöntävä viranomainen voi asettaa haittaamiskiellon tehosteeksi uhkasakon noudattaen, mitä uhkasakkolaissa (1113/90) säädetään."

----------


## Resiina

Matkakortinlukijoiden painikkeet ovat vuodenvaihteen jälkeen seuraavat:
0=raitiovaunulippu (vain ratikoissa)
1= 1 vyöhyke/kunnan sisäinen lippu
2= 2 vyöhykettä Helsinki-Espoo/Kauniainen ja Helsinki-Vantaa
3= 3 vyöhykettä/Koko alue Helsinki-Kerava ja Helsinki-Kirkkonummi (Kirkkonummella vain juna) 
L= 2 vyöhykettä Espoo-Kirkkonummi (vain juna) ja Vantaa-Kerava

L-lippu ei kelpaa Helsingissä
Jos lähtee Keravalta ja viitsii nähdä vähän vaivaa niin pääsee Kirkkonummelle L-Lipulla eli Kerava-Tikkurila-Myyrmäki-Leppävaara-Kirkkonummi (tosin riittääkö arvo- ja kertalipuissa vaihtoaika tälläiseen reissaamiseen)

----------


## kemkim

> Jos lähtee Keravalta ja viitsii nähdä vähän vaivaa niin pääsee Kirkkonummelle L-Lipulla eli Kerava-Tikkurila-Myyrmäki-Leppävaara-Kirkkonummi (tosin riittääkö arvo- ja kertalipuissa vaihtoaika tälläiseen reissaamiseen)


Tuo on hyvä hinnoittelu, että lippu käy kaikissa muissa YTV-alueen kunnissa, paitsi Helsingissä. Useimmat eivät jaksa nähdä vaivaa kiertelyyn ja ostavat suosiolla tarpeeksi kattavan lipun. Ne, jotka jaksavat kiertää, säästävät rahaa ja saadaan lisää nousijoita poikittaisliikenteeseen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ainakin raitiovaunussa HKL 235 on jo päivitetyt painikkeet. Koska kyseessä on ratikka, painiketta "L" ei ole valikoimassa, vaan sen tilalla ratikoille välttämätön "0". Kolmonen löytyy siis uutena nappulana ja nappuloiden merkitykset selostetaan myös tekstinä molemmilla kotimaisilla kielillä.

----------


## Resiina

Esite Matkortinlukian painikkeista

----------


## kemkim

Keravalla YTV:n matkakortin tuleminen aiheutti erään muutoksen. Aikaisemmin Ahjosta on kulkenut Keravan asemalle Sipoon Nikkilästä Keravan terveyasemalle kulkenut linja 850. Tämä käytännössä eli Kerava-lipun voimin, keravalaisten matkustajien turvin. Sipoosta ei matkustajia paljoa ollut. Kun YTV-lippu tuli käyttöön, siihen ei sisältynyt kelpoisuutta linjalla 850. Linjan 850 aikataulu oli myös osittain laitettu päällekäin linjan 5 aikataulun kanssa niin, että linja 5 kulki ensin ja 850 pari minuuttia sen jälkeen. Nyt Matkahuollon linjahaun mukaan näyttää siltä, että liikennöinti jatkuu 31.12.2006 saakka ja ensi vuonna lähtöjä olisi vain yksi päivässä kumpaankin suuntaan iltapäivällä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nyt Matkahuollon linjahaun mukaan näyttää siltä, että liikennöinti jatkuu 31.12.2006 saakka ja ensi vuonna lähtöjä olisi vain yksi päivässä kumpaankin suuntaan iltapäivällä.


Höpsistä nyt kuitenkin! Linja 850 jatkuu ennallaan 1.1.2007 jälkeenkin ainakin kevään osalta ja sen linjan keskeisin asiakaskunta koostuu Sipoon kunnan koululaisista. MH:n aikatauluhaut, joita tässä koko ajan toisessa ikkunassa päivitän, kertovat tätä kirjoitettaessa aikatauluja 31.12.2006 saakka. Linja 850 on omalta osaltaan katkaistu 31.12. lähinnä siksi, että 1.1.2007 alkaen linjaa ajetaan Porvoosta käsin ja liikenteenharjoittajan nimeksi tullee Porvoon Liikenne Oy - Borgå Trafik Ab. Pienikin muutos vuorotiedoissa aiheuttaa katkoksen voimassaolokausiin, tässä tapauksessa "firman vaihtuminen".

----------


## kemkim

> H&#246;psist&#228; nyt kuitenkin! Linja 850 jatkuu ennallaan 1.1.2007 j&#228;lkeenkin ainakin kev&#228;&#228;n osalta


T&#228;lt&#228; osin oli n&#228;k&#246;j&#228;&#228;n v&#228;&#228;r&#228;&#228; tietoa tuolla Matkahuollon sivuilla. Saisivat p&#228;ivitt&#228;&#228; niit&#228; aikatauluja paremmin. Hyv&#228; kuitenkin, ett&#228; linjan yll&#228;pitoa jatketaan!

Matkustin tuolla linjalla vuonna 2005 lokakuusta marraskuuhun. Asiakaskunta koostui tuolloin siten, ett&#228; Ratatien kohdalla bussissa oli noin 6-7 aikuista ja nuorta. Ter&#228;stien lopussa kyytiin nousi koululaisia pari kappaletta. N&#228;m&#228; kaikki matkustajat j&#228;iv&#228;t pois Keravan asemalla vaihtaakseen R-junaan, mutta satunnaisesti joku vanhus jatkoi matkaa Keravan terveysasemalle. Iltap&#228;iv&#228;ll&#228; 14 aikaan matkustajat koostuivat pelk&#228;st&#228;&#228;n koululaisista Sipoon suuntaan. Kalusto oli kirjavaa, yleens&#228; joku vanha kaupunkibussi, mutta v&#228;lill&#228; linjalle tuli hajoileva korkea turistibussikin. 

Ei vaikuttanut kovin korkeatasoiselta joukkoliikenteelt&#228; Keravalla, kun tunnin v&#228;lein kulkevien linjojen kalustonakin oli milloin mit&#228;kin vanhaa rakkinetta ja t&#228;yteen ahdettua pikkupakettiautoa, joka ajoi v&#228;h&#228;n sit&#228; reitti&#228; mit&#228; sattui. Tunnin v&#228;li on kelvoton ja on ep&#228;miellytt&#228;v&#228;&#228; sulloutua pakettiauton "tavaratilaan". Siksip&#228; harrastin liitynt&#228;&#228; henkil&#246;autolla, jota taas vaikeutti joka-aamuinen liitynt&#228;parkkiksen ruuhka. Ei saanut autoa mihink&#228;&#228;n ja vihdoin kun sai, R/H-juna oli mennyt ja piti my&#246;h&#228;sty&#228; t&#246;ist&#228; menem&#228;ll&#228; 20 minuutin p&#228;&#228;st&#228; l&#228;htev&#228;ll&#228; K-junalla. Helsingin keskustassa taas pys&#228;k&#246;inti maksaa maltaita, en pid&#228; ajamisesta ja Lahdentiell&#228; on ankarat ruuhkat ty&#246;matka-aikaan.

T&#228;m&#228; kypsyminen keravalaiseen liikennej&#228;rjestelyyn, kun olin aikaisemmin Helsingiss&#228; tottunut HKL-laatuun sai minut muuttamaan pois kaupungista takaisin Helsinkiin. Oppi arvostamaan t&#228;t&#228; Espoon ja Vantaankin palvelua ihan eri tavalla, kun on n&#228;hnyt millaista se voisi olla kun kaupungin nimi muuttuu.

T&#228;m&#228; nyt oli v&#228;h&#228;n sekalainen haukkumisviesti, mutta olin todella pettynyt, koska Keravaa markkinoidaan joukkoliikennekaupunkina!

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tältä osin oli näköjään väärää tietoa tuolla Matkahuollon sivuilla. Saisivat päivittää niitä aikatauluja paremmin.


Mikäs siellä nyt on sitä väärää tietoa? Nyt kerrotaan tämän vuoden loppuun saakka voimassa olevat aikataulut, joulukuun alkupuolesta eteenpäin tullaan kertomaan myös ensi kevään aikataulut. Nyt MH:n aikatauluissa ei virallisesti oteta kantaa 1.1.2007 jälkeiseen kauteen (tässä voi hämätä lukuisien kouluvuoden aikaisien vuorojen tai koulupäivävuorojen koko lukuvuodeksi merkityt ajokaudet). Kyllä linjan 850 aikataulut kerrotaan tämän luvatun kauden osalta täysin oikein (=sillä tavoin kuin liikenteenharjoittaja on aikataulut aikataulupalveluille ilmoittanut). Vuodenvaihteen päivityskierros alkaa ensi kuussa ja jatkuu joulukuun alkupuolelle. Mikäli vielä joulukuussakin MH:n aikatauluissa väitettisiin, että linja 850 ei kulkisi vuoden 2007 puolella, vasta sitten voitaisiin puhua väärästä tiedosta.

----------


## kemkim

> Mikäs siellä nyt on sitä väärää tietoa? Nyt kerrotaan tämän vuoden loppuun saakka voimassa olevat aikataulut, joulukuun alkupuolesta eteenpäin tullaan kertomaan myös ensi kevään aikataulut.


Väärää tietoa on se, että ensi vuodeksi on merkitty kumpaankin suuntaan vain yksi vuoro 850 reittiä ja yksi vuoro 853 reittiä. Loput 850:n vuorot on ilmoitettu tämän vuoden loppuun. Tästä voisi nopeasti saada sen käsityksen, että vain yksi vuoro kulkee ensi vuonna.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Väärää tietoa on se, että ensi vuodeksi on merkitty kumpaankin suuntaan vain yksi vuoro 850 reittiä ja yksi vuoro 853 reittiä. Loput 850:n vuorot on ilmoitettu tämän vuoden loppuun. Tästä voisi nopeasti saada sen käsityksen, että vain yksi vuoro kulkee ensi vuonna.


Nyt on linja 853:kin katkaistu 31.12.2006. Koska 1.1.2007 lähtien sitäkin ajaa Porvoon Liikenne - Borgå Trafik  :Wink: 
Ne "ensi vuodeksi" kulkeviksi päättelemäsi vuorot lienevät viime kesäisiä ++-vuoroja, jotka saa toki näkyville toiminnolla "kaikki päivät". Sitä toimintoa käytettäessä muuten kannattaa katsoa vuosikin tarkkaan.
Päivämääräpohjaisia aikataulutiedusteluja voi katsoa vain 31.12.2006 saakka (tällä hetkellä) ja vain ne tiedot ovat varmaa tietoa. Aivan hyvin linjojen 850 ja 853 jotain lähtö- tai väliaikoja voitaisiin muuttaa 1.1.2007 alkaen eikä niitä suoralta kädeltä voi päivittää vielä tässä vaiheessa näkyville. Vasta sitten kun liikenteenharjoittajalta on saatu vahvistus. Tänään kuulin suullisesti, että liikenne noilla kahdella linjalla jatkuu ylipäänsä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Oli kuitenkin hyvä, että linja 850 ja MH-aikataulut tulivat puheeksi. Nimittäin kummassakin ajosuunnassa yksi iltapäivän sivu _näyttäisi puuttuvan_ tältä syksyltä. Niiden voimassaolon takarajana näkyy tätä kirjoitettaessa 3.6.2006. Tilalla pitäisi olla 31.12.2006. Niitäkään ei siis kyllä ensi kevääksi luvata mainituilla sivuilla... Tuohon asiaan tullaan puuttumaan pikimmiten.

----------


## karihoo

> L= 2 vyöhykettä Espoo-Kirkkonummi (vain juna) ja Vantaa-Kerava
> 
> L-lippu ei kelpaa Helsingissä


L = Lähialue eli LandeLippu, ei siis 2 vyöhykettä vaan kaikki muut paitsi stadi.

----------


## Skurubisin

Hmm...

Jos matkustan Kauklahdesta Kirkkonummelle, niin tuleeko silloin sama L-lippu joka on voimassa Keravasta Kirkkonummelle? Silloinhan sen km-hinta on suhteessa kallis. Eli onko joku lippu jolla voi matkustaa "vy&#246;hykkeelt&#228;" 2 kolmoselle? Onko muuten tiedossa mit&#228; 3-lippu ja L-lippu tulee maksamaan?

/Skurubisin

----------


## ultrix

L&#228;hiseutulippu on saman hintainen kuin kakkosnapin seutulippu. Onhan muuten kallista maksaa sama seutulippu M&#228;kkyl&#228;-Pit&#228;j&#228;nm&#228;ki-matkoista kun p&#228;&#228;sisi samalla hinnalla v&#228;lin Mankki-Korso...  :Wink: 

P&#228;&#228;kaupunkiseudun yhteisty&#246;valtuuskunnan sivuilta l&#246;ytyy Keravan t&#228;m&#228;nhetkisen 3:n vy&#246;hykkeen kk-lipun hinta: http://www.ytv.fi/FIN/liikenne/liput...nat_kerava.htm

Samat hinnat p&#228;tenev&#228;t ensi vuonna my&#246;s Kyrksl&#228;ttiin...

----------


## Resiina

> Höpsistä nyt kuitenkin! Linja 850 jatkuu ennallaan 1.1.2007 jälkeenkin ainakin kevään osalta ja sen linjan keskeisin asiakaskunta koostuu Sipoon kunnan koululaisista. MH:n aikatauluhaut, joita tässä koko ajan toisessa ikkunassa päivitän, kertovat tätä kirjoitettaessa aikatauluja 31.12.2006 saakka. Linja 850 on omalta osaltaan katkaistu 31.12. lähinnä siksi, että 1.1.2007 alkaen linjaa ajetaan Porvoosta käsin ja liikenteenharjoittajan nimeksi tullee Porvoon Liikenne Oy - Borgå Trafik Ab. Pienikin muutos vuorotiedoissa aiheuttaa katkoksen voimassaolokausiin, tässä tapauksessa "firman vaihtuminen".


Sipoon kunnan sivuilta löytyy tälläinen http://www.sipoo.fi/easydata/custome...ipoo_netti.pdf aikataulu. Linjan 850 nykyinen liikennöıtsjä on Porvoon Liikenne Oy - Borgå Trafik Ab, Lähilinjat on Porvoon Liikenteen aputoiminimi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Linjan 850 nykyinen liikennöıtsjä on Porvoon Liikenne Oy - Borgå Trafik Ab, Lähilinjat on Porvoon Liikenteen aputoiminimi.


Toki, tuossahan ei ole mitään uutta. Pointti on siinä, että tällä hetkellä linjoja 850 ja 853 hoidetaan lähinnä Keravan toimipisteestä ja 1.1.2007 alkaen muualta. MH:n järjestelmissä noilla toimipisteillä on eri koodit ja nämä liikenteenharjoittajanumerot vaikuttavat eri asioihin, kuten yhteystietoihin jne. Liikenteenharjoittajanumero voi vaihtua myös silloin, kun konserneissa tehdään uudelleenjärjestelyjä tytäryhtiöiden - emon välillä yms. Teknisesti päivitykset hoidetaan samalla tavalla kuin liikenteenharjoittaja vaihtuisi kokonaan. Asioita, joita maallikko ei osaa aavistaakaan.

----------


## MCW

> Jos matkustan Kauklahdesta Kirkkonummelle, niin tuleeko silloin sama L-lippu joka on voimassa Keravasta Kirkkonummelle? Silloinhan sen km-hinta on suhteessa kallis.


Tuollakin välillä hinta nousee reilusti nykyiseen verrattuna. Tällä hetkellä Kauklahti-Kirkkonummi maksaa 2.20 euroa mutta kohta siinä 1.40 euron YTV-lisä päällä.

----------


## karihoo

> Jos matkustan Kauklahdesta Kirkkonummelle, niin tuleeko silloin sama L-lippu joka on voimassa Keravasta Kirkkonummelle? Silloinhan sen km-hinta on suhteessa kallis. Eli onko joku lippu jolla voi matkustaa "vy&#246;hykkeelt&#228;" 2 kolmoselle? Onko muuten tiedossa mit&#228; 3-lippu ja L-lippu tulee maksamaan?


Junalla Kauklahdesta Kirkkonummelle L-lippu ("landelippu"), bussilla kilometritaksan mukaan. Tosin bussilla ei tiet&#228;&#228;kseni ole suoraa yhteytt&#228; tuolle v&#228;lille, vaan joutuu vaihtamaan joko Veikkolassa tai 51-tien varressa.

Kannattaa huomata t&#228;ss&#228;, ett&#228; landelippu ei ole voimassa Helsingiss&#228;. T&#228;ll&#246;in se ei kelpaa esim. junamatkaan Keravalta Pasilan kautta Kirkkonummelle (t&#228;h&#228;n tarvitaan "3-lippu"). Syyskuun alkupuolella k&#228;ydess&#228;ni YTV:ll&#228; siell&#228; kerrottiin hintaesityksen landelipulle olevan l&#228;hell&#228; nykyist&#228; seutulippua eli "2-lippua". "3-lipun" hinnasta sanottiin vain ymp&#228;ripy&#246;re&#228;sti, ett&#228; siit&#228; tulee jonkin verran nykyist&#228; seutulippua kalliimpi. Hintojen vahvistaminen saattaa veny&#228; jopa joulukuulle.

Vy&#246;hykerajan ylitt&#228;vien lyhyiden matkojen hinta selv&#228;sti kallistuu, mutta sit&#228; ep&#228;kohtaa p&#228;&#228;st&#228;neen ratkomaan vasta vuosien p&#228;&#228;st&#228; kun isompi tariffiuudistus tekee tuloaan.

----------


## MCW

> Junalla Kauklahdesta Kirkkonummelle L-lippu ("landelippu"), bussilla kilometritaksan mukaan. Tosin bussilla ei tietääkseni ole suoraa yhteyttä tuolle välille, vaan joutuu vaihtamaan joko Veikkolassa tai 51-tien varressa.


Vielä 90-luvun lopussa M.V.Wikström ajoi arkisin neljä paria Kirkkonummi-Kauklahti-Jorvi, kaksi aamulla ja kaksi iltapäivällä. Nämä olivat MVW:n numeroinnissa reitti 5 = Luoma. Tunnetummat 1-4 ovat Länsiväylän reittejä.

----------


## Resiina

Sopari Oy:n Toimitusjohtaja Jorma Häkkinen poistui keskuudestamme viime yönä. Rauha hänen sielulleen.

----------


## kemkim

> Tuollakin välillä hinta nousee reilusti nykyiseen verrattuna. Tällä hetkellä Kauklahti-Kirkkonummi maksaa 2.20 euroa mutta kohta siinä 1.40 euron YTV-lisä päällä.


Pitää muistaa, että vastineeksi saa liityntäbussin Espoon ja Kirkkonummen päissä. Tosin jos tähän asti on Espoon asemalle matkustanut kausilipulla, niin olisi kohtuullista, että Kirkkonummen rajan ylittämisestä ei tarvitsisi maksaa täyttä kertalipun hintaa sekä joukkoliikenteen vakikäyttäjän että satunnaiskäyttäjän, vaan halvempi vyöhykelisälippu tulisi ottaa uudestaan käyttöön.

----------


## kemkim

> "3-lipun" hinnasta sanottiin vain ympäripyöreästi, että siitä tulee jonkin verran nykyistä seutulippua kalliimpi. Hintojen vahvistaminen saattaa venyä jopa joulukuulle.


Oma arvioni 3-lipun hinnasta, että kertalippu maksaisi VR:n ABC-vyöhykkeen hinnaston mukaisesti aikuisilta 5,10 euroa ja -50% 2,60. Eivätkös VR ja YTV nytkin ota mallia toisiltaan, kun VR:n 1 vyöhyke maksaa 2,20 ja 2 vyöhykettä 3,50, eli suurin piirtein pääkaupunkiseudun jonkin kaupungin sisäisen ja seutulipun hinnan verran.

----------


## kemkim

Huomasin muuten viime syksyn&#228; Keravalla asuessani, ett&#228; arkisin kulkee noin tunnin v&#228;lein Helsinki-Kerava th-M&#228;nts&#228;l&#228;-vakiovuoroja molempiin suuntiin, jotka ajavat Keravan liittym&#228;&#228;n asti moottoritiet&#228; ja jatkavat siit&#228; sitten vanhaa Lahdentiet&#228; M&#228;nts&#228;l&#228;n suuntaan. 

Jos YTV tekisi Etel&#228;-Suomen Linjaliikenteen kanssa U-lippusopimuksen, voisivat tien l&#228;hell&#228; asuvat keravalaiset hy&#246;dynt&#228;&#228; t&#228;t&#228; lis&#228;tarjontaa Helsingin-matkoillaan. Kuluja t&#228;st&#228; tuskin tulisi paljoakaan, sill&#228; matkustajam&#228;&#228;r&#228; ei varmaan olisi kovin suuri, kuten ei my&#246;sk&#228;&#228;n muilla U-linjoilla, mutta t&#228;m&#228; linja antaisi lis&#228;tarjontaa Jokivarren, Jaakkolan, Ahjon, Lapilan, Kyt&#246;maan ja Keravan nuorisovankilan alueille. 

Nykyisell&#228;&#228;n matkustajia ei taida Keravalta juurikaan nousta, sill&#228; he k&#228;ytt&#228;v&#228;t kausilippunsa ansiosta Soparin pikkubusseja, kun ne eiv&#228;t n&#228;ihin M&#228;nts&#228;l&#228;n busseihin k&#228;y. Tiedottamistakaan n&#228;ist&#228; busseista en ole juuri n&#228;hnyt.

----------


## kuukanko

YTV:n hallituksen perjantain kokouksessa käsitellään Kirkkonummen liittymistä YTV:n kolmanteen vyöhykkeeseen ja kolmannen vyöhykkeen kerta- ja arvolippuja.

Junaliikenteen lisäksi Kirkkonummelta on tulossa YTV-liikenteeseen mukaan Veikkolan suunnan bussiliikennettä, kun Pohjolan Liikenteen Veikkolan suunnan busseista tulee U-liikennettä.

Kolmen vyöhykkeen kerta- ja arvolipuista on tulossa varsin kalliita, kertalippu 6 e ja arvolippu 5,30.

----------


## kemkim

> Kolmen vyöhykkeen kerta- ja arvolipuista on tulossa varsin kalliita, kertalippu 6 e ja arvolippu 5,30.


Miten niin kalliita? Nykyään Veikkolasta Helsinkiin maksaa 5,70 bussilla. Keravalta ja Kirkkonummelta junalla Helsinkiin 5,10. 20 senttiä kalliimmalla hinnalla saa vastineeksi liityntäoikeuden Helsingin päässä, kaikki kun eivät mene kävelymatkan päähän Keravan ja Kirkkonummen liikenteen pysäkeistä. Kilometreissäkään hintaa ei voi pitää kalliina, koska matka Helsingin kantakaupungin sisällä voi maksaa 2,20 ja kilometrejä on vain muutama. Sama hinta on myös vaikkapa Puistolaan, jonne tulee kilometrejä 10. Veikkolaan on 35 km, eli vastaava hinta sinne tulisi olla suhteessa tuohon laskettuna 7,70 eli halvempi tuo on silti.

----------


## ultrix

Koska päätetään lopulliset kausilipputaksat?

----------


## kemkim

> Koska päätetään lopulliset kausilipputaksat?


Eikös ne tuolta löydy vai katsoinko väärin?
http://www.ytv.fi/dynasty/kokous/200672-6-7875.PDF

----------


## ultrix

Siellähän ne, en löytänyt niitä ensikatsomalta. Kiitokset!

----------


## Madmax

Tietääkö kukaan saavatko Veikkolasta tulevat PL:n moottoritievuorot jonkun muun linjanumeron kuin 290 ?

----------


## JT

> Tietääkö kukaan saavatko Veikkolasta tulevat PL:n moottoritievuorot jonkun muun linjanumeron kuin 290 ?


Kyllähän Moottoritietä ajavien ja "vanhaa" Turuntietä ajavien vuorojen täytyy jatkossakin erottaa toisistaan. Eihän YTV:llä ole koskaan ollut tapana ilmoittaa jonkun välin eri reittipoikkeamia ilman muuta linjanumeroa tai kirjaintunnusta jotka kertovat reittien mahdolliset poikkeamat.

Ehkäpä paras ratkaisu olisi kun Leppävaaran kautta kulkevien vuorojen tunnus pysyisi 290:na ja suorille moottoritievuoroille esim. 291. Yksi uusi linjanumero varmasti riittänee, kun ajattelee Nikkilän suunnan U-linjojen linjanumerorulettia, jossa linjat on erotettu eri numerolla Nikkilästä lähtevän suunnan/reitin mukaan. Sitäpaitsi kun uusi YTV-alue rajoittuu vain Veikkolaan, niin eihän sillä linjanumerolla ole mitään merkitystä niille, jotka matkustavat eteenpäin Nummelaan ja Lohjalle, joille määränpäätekstit kertovat enemmän kuin linjanumero.

----------


## Resiina

Pohjolanliikenteen U-Liikenne kirkkonummen suuntaan ajamat reiti 01.01.2007 alkaen



> Helsinki-Veikkola (U 280 ja U 290)
> · Kaikki Veikkolan kautta ajavat vuorot tulevat U-liikenteen piiriin myös Kirkkonummen kunnan osalta. Moottoritietä välin Helsinki-Veikkola ajavat vuorot saavat linjatunnuksen 280. Vanhaa Turuntietä kulkevalta linjalta 290, joka niinikään on U-liikennettä myös Kirkkonummella, supistetaan joitakin lähtöjä (ks. Helsinki-Vihti, Helsinki-Nummela) Helsinki-Siuntio-Lohja, Hanko-Siuntio-Helsinki (U 177)
> · Vuorot M-P 7.45 Helsinki-Siuntio-Lohja ja M-S 11.30 Helsinki-Siuntio-Lohja siirtyvät kulkemaan reittiä Helsinki-Ruoholahti-Länsiväylän silta-Lauttasaari-Länsiväylä-Kauklahdenväylä-Lapinkyläntie. Vuorot tulevat U-liikenteen piiriin Helsingissä, Espoossa ja Kirkkonummella linjatunnuksella 177; Turunväylän kautta ei enää ajeta Siuntioon/Siuntiosta
> · Vuoro 10.50 Hanko-Siuntio-Helsinki aikaistuu osuudella Karjaa-Helsinki 10 minuutilla. Myös tämä vuoro tulee U-liikenteen piiriin linjatunnuksella 177
> · Vuoro koulp 6.45 Karskog th-Siuntio as-Virkkala-Lohja aloitetaan Östermalmintien risteyksestä 6.40.


Lähde



> LIIKENNEMUUTOKSET ETELÄ-SUOMEN ALUEELLA 1.1.2007 ALKAEN http://www.pohjolanliikenne.fi/fi/va...a/news_21.html.


Matkahuollon aikataulu haku http://www.matkahuolto.info/index.jsp?lang=fi näyttää jo (jos laittaa päiväyksen 01.01.2007) U-linjojen aikataulut(Siinä on myös muut vuorot)

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Matkahuollon aikataulu haku http://www.matkahuolto.info/index.jsp?lang=fi näyttää jo (jos laittaa päiväyksen 01.01.2007) U-linjojen aikataulut(Siinä on myös muut vuorot)


No niinhän se näyttää, kun torstaina iltapäivällä muuan henkilö* lipsautti pari päivää etuajassa ensi tammikuun kalenterin hakujärjestelmään. Kannattaa kyllä varmistaa ensi vuoden aikataulut vielä myöhemmin joulukuussa, sillä tarkennuspäivitykset jatkuvat vielä vähän aikaa. Hakusysteemin ohjeissa neuvotaan seuraavasti: "Yleisohjeena suositellaan, että varmistat aikataulun voimassaolon noin kaksi viikkoa ennen aiottua matkustusajankohtaa."

* Tällä kertaa vihjailevasta tyylistä voi kiusaantua vain yksi henkilö eli nimimerkkini todellinen taustahenkilö, jonka touhuihin tässä viitataan.  :Wink:

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> ...Kannattaa kyllä varmistaa ensi vuoden aikataulut vielä myöhemmin joulukuussa, sillä tarkennuspäivitykset jatkuvat vielä vähän aikaa. ...


Ainakin tuo tuleva U177-vuoro Hanko-Helsinki näkyy Matkahuollon haussa tammikuuksikin vielä vanhentuvassa muodossa eräästä liikennöitsijän ja MH:n välisestä tiedonkulkukömmähdyksestä johtuen. Yritetään parsia heti ensi viikon alussa.

----------


## Resiina

Linjan 874 Hyrylä - Korso - Peijas (Ma-Pe 06-18) kohtalona näyttää olevan lakkautus vuoden vaihteessa 2006/2007. Linjaa liikennöi nykyään Lähilinjat (Porvoon Liikenne), vuodenvaihteessa 2006/2007 Porvoon Liikenne luopuu Keravan varikosta ja samalla loppuu nimen Lähilinjat käyttö.

----------


## LateZ

Tuli tässä hyvä linjaidea. Yhdistäisi tehokkaasti usean kunnan tarpeet. 833:n voisi jatkaa Riihikalliosta Tikkurilaan Ruskeasannan kautta. Molemmissa päissään linjan pitäisi olla U-liikennettä. Tunnin kierrosaika riittäisi, joten neljällä autolla saataisiin jo tehokas ruuhkaliikenne 30 min vuorovälillä mainiosti ja kahdella autolla hiljaisen ajan liikenne voitaisiin hoitaa kerran tunnissa.

Vantaalla voisi siirtää normaalireiteilleen 68 V:n ja 63 N:n. Tuusulassa linja ilman suurta satsausta toisi hyvän yhteyden juniin ja kokopäivälinjana täyttäisi myös H:ki-Hyrylä välin tarjonnan ajoittaisia puutteita. Keravalle merkitys taitaisi olla vähäisin.

Iltaisin ja viikonloppuna joka toinen vuoro voisi ajaa reitinosan Hyrylä-Maantiekylä  Lahelan kautta ja tuoda niillekin nurkille edes jonkinlaisen yhteyden.

Savonlinja varmaankin hoitaisi osan liikenteestä omillaan ja osa pitäisi lääninhallituksen kilpailuttaa. Kun Ytv kumminkin maksaisi korvausta joka matkasta, voisi tulla  lääninhallituksellekin kohtuuhintaiseksi.

Paras vaihtoehto olisi liittää Hyrylän alueen liikenne YTV-alueeseen ja kilpailuttaa 833, 632, 7 ja 874. Kaukoliikenteen vuoroista saisi U-vuoroja Veikkolan liikenteen tapaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Linjan 874 Hyrylä - Korso - Peijas (Ma-Pe 06-18) kohtalona näyttää olevan lakkautus vuoden vaihteessa 2006/2007. Linjaa liikennöi nykyään Lähilinjat (Porvoon Liikenne), vuodenvaihteessa 2006/2007 Porvoon Liikenne luopuu Keravan varikosta ja samalla loppuu nimen Lähilinjat käyttö.


Linjan 874 tilanne on epäselvä. Liikenteen jatkamisen eteen tehdään kaikki voitava YTV:n ja Tuusulan välillä ja todennäköisesti 1.1.2007 alkaen jokin yhtiö sitä linjaa silloinkin liikennöi. Kuka ja millä aikataululla, on tätä kirjoitettaessa täysin avoin.

----------


## kemkim

YTV:n pitäisi harkita sitä, että ottaisi U-linjoiksi Keravalla linjat 833, 635, 850 ja vanhaa Lahdentietä kulkevat Helsingin vakiovuorobussit. Kun YTV-lippu kävisi näille linjoille, se parantaisi käytettävissä olevaa linjatarjontaa ja kustannukset tuskin kohoaisivat mahdottomasti, koska linjat ajetaan joka tapauksessa linjaliikenneluvilla.

Edut:
*850 tarjoaa lisätarjontaa Ahjon kerrostalolähiön asukkaille
*635 ja 833 tarjoavat lisäyhteyksiä Mattilanpuiston ja Killan suunnista
*vanhaa 140-tietä ajavat bussit tarjoavat läpi päivän nopean yhteyden Helsinkiin sen varrella asuville keravalaisille (Jokivarsi, Ahjo ym.) sekä tarjoavat yhteyden Helsingistä Keravan nuorisovankilan lähelle

----------


## Resiina

> YTV:n pitäisi harkita sitä, että ottaisi U-linjoiksi Keravalla linjat 833, 635, 850 ja vanhaa Lahdentietä kulkevat Helsingin vakiovuorobussit.


Eikös kyseessä ole se että Liikennöitsijät eivät suostu siihen (liikennöitsijöiden pitäisi makaa U-lisää kuljettajille) eikä YTV voi pakottaa (koska kysessä ei ole ostoliikenne)

----------


## Pera

> YTV:n pitäisi harkita sitä, että ottaisi U-linjoiksi Keravalla linjat 833, 635, 850 ja vanhaa Lahdentietä kulkevat Helsingin vakiovuorobussit


 YTV:n mukaan linja 635 on U-linja.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Linjan 874 tilanne on epäselvempi. Kuka ja millä aikataululla, on tätä kirjoitettaessa täysin avoin.


Nyt on saatu aikataulu. Linjaa ajetaan arkisin kevätkaudella 6.05 - 9.55 ja 12.05 - 17.55. Toisin sanoen Hyrylän lähdöt 10.05 ja 11.05 sekä Peijaksen lähdöt 10.30 ja 11.30 jäävät pois. Linja on kilpailussa, joten vieläkään ei ole tiedossa, kuka liikennettä alkaa hoitaa ja millä kalustolla.

----------


## tilt

Miten muuten on liikennöitsijän laita linjalla 850? Ainakin kesäaikataulun ajan sitä hoiti Savonlinja. Kuten tässäkin ketjussa on todettu, linja olisi syytä olla osana YTV:n U-linjoja. Linjan palvelualueella asuvana tiedän konkreettisesti, kuinka se oli Pohjois-Ahjon ja Kaskelan eteläosien paras liityntälinja junalle silloin joskus Kerava-lipun aikoina.

----------


## Pera

> Miten muuten on liikennöitsijän laita linjalla 850?


Huhut kertovat että linjan 874 liikennöitsijäksi olisi tulossa ESLL. Linjan 850 liikennöitsijänä jatkaa Porvoon liikenne, tosin vuorot ajetaan jatkossa Porvoosta käsin.

----------


## Resiina

> Huhut kertovat että linjan 874 liikennöitsijäksi olisi tulossa ESLL.


Linjasta 874 tosi hyvä juttu jos savolainen tosiaan ottaa sen haltuunsa

----------


## Aleksi.K

Miksihän tuon u290 liikennöintiä piti vähentää? Miten se vaikuttaa Veikkolan linjoihin? Sama kalusto se on niillä kuitenki, ainoa ero että bussin etulätkässä lukee jokin numero. Se on ollut kuitenki merkittävä yhteys Pohjois-Espoon asukkaille, ja myös minulle, joka arvostan laadukasta matkustusmukavuutta. Varsinkin ihmetyttää (m-p) 5.30 Nummela-Ojakkala-Pitäjänmäki-Helsinki vuoron lakkautus. Menee aika paljon yhteyksiä pois Veikkolan suunnasta "sisä" Espooseen..

----------


## JT

Nyt kyllä täytyy ihmetellä sitä, että miksi Vainion Liikenteen ja M. Tervon Veikkolan kautta ajettavat vuorot eivät tule vuodenvaihteen jälkeenkään kuulumaan YTV-tariffijärjestelmään. Vaikkakin näiden firmojen yhteenlaskettu vuoromäärä on vain muutama prosentti koko Veikkola - Helsinki -välin tarjonnasta, niin se tulee varmasti aiheuttamaan sekaannusta matkustajilla, kun Vainiolla näyttää olevan juuri parhaimpaan asiointiaikaan 9.30 - 10.00 pari vuoroa peräkkäin Helsinkiin. Johtuuko tämä kenties kyseisten firmojen haluttomuudesta kuulua osallisena YTV-järjestelmään?

----------


## tkp

> Johtuuko tämä kenties kyseisten firmojen haluttomuudesta kuulua osallisena YTV-järjestelmään?


YTV käsittääkseni vuokraa rahastuslaitteet U-linjojen liikennöitsijöille. Jos YTV-lippujen tulot eivät kata tätä vuokraa niin en minä ainakaan ottaisi ko. pömpeliä autooni.

----------


## kemkim

> Miksihän tuon u290 liikennöintiä piti vähentää?


Veikkaisin, että 290-linjojen vähentäminen johtuu siitä, että näiden linjojen matka-aika on ollut moottoritielinjoja pitempi. Näppituntumani, kun olen noilla linjoilla matkustanut, on ollut se, että ne elävät Nummelan ja Helsingin keskustan välisillä matkustajila. Ja Helsingistä Nummelaan matka-aika on moottoritievuoroilla huomattavasti lyhyempi. Veikkolasta on tullut kyytiin ja poistunut vain muutamia matkustajia. Nummelasta eteen päin pienempiin kohteisiin, kuten Vihdin kirkonkylälle ei ole myöskään pahemmin matkustajia.

Minusta pitäisi saada jokin kätevä ratkaisu, jotta Nummelan busseista voisi jatkaa matkaa rantaradan suuntaan. Esimerkiksi Turunväylälle bussipysäkki Tuomarilan ja Koivuhovin väliin, siinä on liittymä valmiina ja olisi kävelymatka kummallekin juna-asemalle.




> YTV käsittääkseni vuokraa rahastuslaitteet U-linjojen liikennöitsijöille. Jos YTV-lippujen tulot eivät kata tätä vuokraa niin en minä ainakaan ottaisi ko. pömpeliä autooni.


Kokonaispaketissa tämä vuokra taitaa olla aika mitätön rahallisesti. YTV voisi vaikka antaa nämä laitteet ilmaiseksi liikennöitsijöiden käyttöön. Ei matkustamista huomattavasti helpottavaa ratkaisua tule jättää tekemättä pikkurahojen vuoksi. Paljon suuremmat kustannukset aiheuttaa koko ajan lisääntyvä autoistuminen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Linjaa 874 koskevien tarjousten viimeinen jättöpäivä on muuten tänään 20.12.2006 ja tuloksia luvataan huomenna 21.12.2006...  :Wink:  Kalustovaatimuksista mm. sen verran, että 30 paikan vähimmäisvaatimus mainitaan. Pikkupakut on näin ollen suljettu pois kisasta.

----------


## Skurubisin

> Seuraava työvuorolista Connex Vantaa (Keravan varikko).


 Ottaako Connex Lähilinjojen vanhat tilat käyttöönssä, vai onko Connex hankkinut tilat jostain muualta?

/Skurubisin

----------


## Ajomestari

Ottaa Lähilinjojen tiloista puolet. Korjaamopuolen ottaa joku muu, mahdollisesti jokin bussiyritys?

----------


## kuukanko

> Linjaa 874 koskevien tarjousten viimeinen jättöpäivä on muuten tänään 20.12.2006 ja tuloksia luvataan huomenna 21.12.2006.


Linjan voitti Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne:
http://www.ytv.fi/FIN/liikenne/ajank...2006_21_12.htm

----------


## Aleksi.K

Nyt kun Lähilinjat ajetaan alas niin miten käy yhtiön työpaikkojen? Annetaanko kaikille kenkää, siirretäänkö muualle tai toiseen firmaan?

----------


## JT

> Veikkaisin, että 290-linjojen vähentäminen johtuu siitä, että näiden linjojen matka-aika on ollut moottoritielinjoja pitempi.


En kyllä yhtään ihmettele että 290:n matkustajamäärät ovat laskussa, sillä 290:n reitti varsinkaan ruuhka-aikana ei ole mikään nopea. 15.35 Helsingistä lähtenyt vuoro oli Leppävaarassa vasta 38 min päästä, kun taas moottoritielinjojen kuuluisi olla siinä ajassa jo Veikkolassa.

----------


## Resiina

> Nyt kun Lähilinjat ajetaan alas niin miten käy yhtiön työpaikkojen? Annetaanko kaikille kenkää, siirretäänkö muualle tai toiseen firmaan?


Osa Connex:lle, osa Porvoon Liikenteelle ja loput minne minnekin. Irtisanomislaput jaettiin elokuun alussa.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Mitenköhän onnistui se, jos ytv perustaisi omia linjoja kilpailemaan wikströmmin rinnalle? Tämä tarkoittaisi, että näitä linjoja ajaisivat ytv-alueen liikennöitsijät (Connex, Concoridia ym), niissä olisi matkakorttijärjestelmä, ja vielä laitettaisiin niin että linjoilla olisi selvää liityntäliikennettä juniin. Sen lisäksi vielä Kirkkonummelta ja takaisin ajettaisiin niin Helsinkiin kun Espooseen myös. Kalustovaatimus voisi osittain olla ns. pehmeäpenkkistä. Näin Wikströmmin valta Kirkkonummella heikkenisi ja tulisi kilpailua. Veikkaisin, että tuossa kilpailussa Wikström häviäisi, enemmän vai vähemmän..

----------


## kemkim

> Mitenköhän onnistui se, jos ytv perustaisi omia linjoja kilpailemaan wikströmmin rinnalle?


Tämähän olisi hyvä idea. Näitä linjoja voisi ajattaa eri kohteisiin Helsingissä ja Espoossa. Työmatkalinjoja työmatka-aikaan tärkeille työpaikka-alueille, jotka eivät ole junaradan varrella.

Lisäksi kaikkina aikoina sellaisia linjoja, joilta olisi vaihtoyhteyksiä poikittaisliikenteen linjoille. Nämä linjat voisivat ajaa tärkeisiin liikennehubeihin, kuten Kamppi ja Tapiola.

Mielessäni pyörii kolmaskin kiinnostava suunta. Nimittäin Kehä III. Tikkurilan ja lentoaseman suunnalta on hidasta matkustaa Kirkkonummen suuntaan joukkoliikenteellä, mutta autolla hurauttaa kätevästi kehätietä perille. Voitaisiinko ajatella, että olisi vaikkapa linja Kirkkonummi-Espoon keskus-Martinlaakso-Lentoasema/Tikkurila? 

Tai sitten jos Jokeri III tehtäisiin yhdistämällä seutulinja 530, Vantaan linja 55 ja Vantaan linja 61, tätä linjaa voisi jatkaa lännessä Kirkkonummelle. Ajettaisiin jotain eri reittiä kuin juna, jolloin linja palvelisi eri matkustustarvetta. Esimerkiksi Kirkkonummen keskustasta Gesterbyn kerrostaloalueen ohi, Masalaan ja siitä pikaosuus Kehä III:lle ja sopivassa kohdassa taas taajamien sisään.

----------


## a__m

> Mitenköhän onnistui se, jos ytv perustaisi omia linjoja kilpailemaan wikströmmin rinnalle?


Muistammehan jälleen tälläkin foorumilla jo kertaalleen mainitun Lain luvanvaraisesta henkilöliikenteestä tiellä (343/1991) 1 luvun 14 §:n (662/1994), joka koskee linjaliikenteen haittaamiskieltoa:

1 momentti toteaa seuraavaa: "Tilaus- ja ostoliikenteen harjoittaminen on kielletty, jos sen tarkoituksena on kuljettaa sellaisia matkustajia, joiden käytettävissä on sopivat linjaliikenneyhteydet."

Toisaalta 2 momentissa säädetään: "Linjaliikenteelle aiheutuvaa haittaa arvioitaessa on otettava huomioon toisaalta linjaliikenteen matkustajien väheneminen, toisaalta matka-aika odotuksineen, vaihtojen määrä, matkustajien erityiset tarpeet sekä tilaus- tai ostoliikenteellä hoidettujen kuljetusten toistuvuus."

Joukkoliikenneluvan myöntävän viranomaisen harkittavaksi siis jäisi, olisiko YTV:n Wikströmin kanssa tuottamuksellisesti päällekkäinen liikenne Wikströmin liikennettä haittaavaa ja ovatko käytettävissä olevat linjaliikenneyhteydet sopivia. Oikeustapauksia asiassa ei lähimenneisyydestä löydy, joten todennäköisimmin jo pelkät työssäkäyntivuorot nykyoikeuskäytännön mukaan riittänevät. Mikäli päällekkäisiä linjoja perustetaan, tulee tällaisessa tapauksessa viranomaisen asettaa uhkasakko linjaliikenneluvan omaavan yrityksen harjoittaman linjaliikenteen kanssa päällekkäin myöhemmin tilatun tai ostetun liikenteen lopettamiseksi.

----------


## juzz

Minulla meni herne nokkaan, kun työpaikkavuoro lopetettiin. Kuulin lopettamisesta ensi kerran irc-kanavalla. Eläköön, Pohjolan Liikenteen tiedotus! Ellen irkkaisi, seisoisin yhä 02.01.2007 pysäkillä odottamassa u290:ää, joka ei tulekaan..

Sisuunnuin asiasta, ja aloin tutkia tarkemmin sitä seikkaa, kuinka nämä asiat demokraattisessa yhteiskunnassa toimivatkaan.

U-linja on paikallisen lääninhallituksen alaisuuteen kuuluva liikennelinja, jonka liikenteenharjoittajan kanssa ytv on tehnyt sopimuksen matkustajien kuljettamisesta ytv-alueella. Usein nämä U-linjan korvaavat aukkopaikkoja ytv-alueen itse järjestämässä liikenteessä.

Vaikka U-linja on mainittu ytv-aikataulussa, niin juridisesti se kuuluu paikallisen Lääninhallituksen valvontavastuuseen, koska kyseessä on ytv:n toimialueen ulkopuolelle ulottuva linja. Lääninhallitus myöntää liikennöitsijöille liikennöintiluvat kaikille reiteille, mitä he liikennöivät. Lääninhallitus voi myös perustellusta pyynnöstä myöntää liikennöitsijälle vapautuksen liikennöintiluvan mukaisesta liikennöintivelvoitteesta. Tällaista lupaa pyysi Pohjolan Liikenne syyskuussa 2006 eräiden U290-vuorojen osalta.

Pyynnön johdosta Lääninhallitus pyysi lausuntoja asianosaisilta. YTV vastusti, Kirkkonummen kunta oli "no joo", Espoo ei edes vastannut.

Lääninhallitus päätti antaa luvan lakkauttaa läjän vuoroja, mm. itseni työmatkavuoron.

En ollut päätökseen lääninhallituksen tyytyväinen. Itse päätöksessä on jopa 2 muotovirhettä. 

Lisäksi epäilen PL:n matkustajakuormalaskelmia. Kyseltyäni PL:stä asiaa (lopulta ensimmäinen joka osasi vastata tietokoneohjelmaa Liiteri koskeviin kysymyksiin, oli ko. Pohjolan Henkilöliikenne -konsernin toimitusjohtaja Heikki Alanko.), sain tietää, että ytv:tä laskutetaan ytv-alueen matkustajista sen mukaan, kuinka mukaan kuljettaja painaa omassa rahastuslaitteessaan ytv-näppäintä. Eli vieressä olevaan ytv-kortinlukijaan tehdyt leimaukset eivät automaattisesti rekisteröidy. 

Pohjolan Liikenteen kuskeja yleisellä tasolla seuranneena ja jututtaneena en ole ollenkaan varma, osaavatko/ymmärtävätkö kaikki piipittää omaa laitetta aina, kun matkustaja piipittää ytv-laitetta..

Epätyytyväisyyteni johdosta, ja koska asiassa on esiintynyt viranomaistahon (lääninhallitus) osalta huonoa hallintotapaa, olen tänä päivämääränä 29.12.2006 lähettänyt kirjattuna kirjeenä Hämeenlinnan hallinto-oikeuteen kirjallisen valituksen lääninhallituksen päätöksestä. Pidän teidät ajan tasalla asian etenemisestä, tai tyssäämisestä.

----------


## tilt

> Tai sitten jos Jokeri III tehtäisiin yhdistämällä seutulinja 530, Vantaan linja 55 ja Vantaan linja 61, tätä linjaa voisi jatkaa lännessä Kirkkonummelle.


Tässä on osittain ajatusta, mutta Vantaan osalta saatettaisiin mennä takapakkiakin kehityksessä. Nimittäin entiset v543 v545 ja v546 (todellakin Vantaan sisäisiä linjoja numeroinnista huolimatta) kulkivat juuri pitkiä reittejä Länsi-Vantaan perukoilta itään aina nykyisen v61 reviirille. v543 pysyi jotenkin vielä aikataulussa, kulkien kehäIII:a ja pääkokoojakatuja, mutta v545/546 reitit kulki Variston ja Pähkinärinteen kautta Myyrmäkeen ja Martinlaaksoon, josta Ylästön läpi Tikkurilaan, Hakunilaan ja aina Länsimäkeen asti. Näillä ei aikataulut pitäneet arkisin lainkaan. Muistan 545:n ohikulkuajan vaihdelleen Vantaanlaakson kohdalla jopa 25 min. idästä päin tullessa. Nämä linjat siis tietoisesti pilkottiin v55:ksi ja v84:ksi (sittemmin v61). Jos Vantaan runkolinjat otettaisiin osaksi JokeriIII:sta, tarvittaisiin todella tiheä liikenne myös alueelle, jossa ei hiljaisina aikoina ehkä väestöpohja riittäisi antamaan tarpeeksi suurta matkustajamäärää. Lisäksi tarvittaisiin useita kiinteän pysähdysajan pysäkkejä, mikä tietysti toimii jo nykyisinkin. Täytyy myös huomioida, että v61  lienee pk-seudun ainoa linja, joka kulkee periaatteessa vuorokauden ympäri. Tällaista tarvetta ei liene läheskään koko jokeriIII:n osalla. Tietysti voidaan ajatella, että jokerilla olisi erilaisia reittiyhdistelmiä eri vuorokaudenaikoina, mutta se taas söisi ajatusta jokerin selkeästä ja säännöllisestä yhdestä reitistä (metromaisuus). Kuitenkin tutkimisen arvoinen ajatus.




> sain tietää, että ytv:tä laskutetaan ytv-alueen matkustajista sen mukaan, kuinka mukaan kuljettaja painaa omassa rahastuslaitteessaan ytv-näppäintä. Eli vieressä olevaan ytv-kortinlukijaan tehdyt leimaukset eivät automaattisesti rekisteröidy. 
> Epätyytyväisyyteni johdosta, ja koska asiassa on esiintynyt viranomaistahon (lääninhallitus) osalta huonoa hallintotapaa, olen tänä päivämääränä 29.12.2006 lähettänyt kirjattuna kirjeenä Hämeenlinnan hallinto-oikeuteen kirjallisen valituksen lääninhallituksen päätöksestä. Pidän teidät ajan tasalla asian etenemisestä, tai tyssäämisestä.


Mielenkiintoinen tieto tuo ytv-nappi, onkohan LH:llakaan aina paineltu sitä??? Erittäin hienoa ja rohkaisevaa, että otat asian Lääninhallitustasolla hoidettavaksi. Todella kannatettavaa, hyvä.

----------


## LateZ

> Muistammehan jälleen tälläkin foorumilla jo kertaalleen mainitun Lain luvanvaraisesta henkilöliikenteestä tiellä (343/1991) 1 luvun 14 §:n (662/1994), joka koskee linjaliikenteen haittaamiskieltoa:
> 
> 1 momentti toteaa seuraavaa: "Tilaus- ja ostoliikenteen harjoittaminen on kielletty, jos sen tarkoituksena on kuljettaa sellaisia matkustajia, joiden käytettävissä on sopivat linjaliikenneyhteydet."
> 
> Toisaalta 2 momentissa säädetään: "Linjaliikenteelle aiheutuvaa haittaa arvioitaessa on otettava huomioon toisaalta linjaliikenteen matkustajien väheneminen, toisaalta matka-aika odotuksineen, vaihtojen määrä, matkustajien erityiset tarpeet sekä tilaus- tai ostoliikenteellä hoidettujen kuljetusten toistuvuus."



Tämä vaatisikin vähän käräjöintiä. Miten esimerkiksi säännölliset ostosmatkat jonnekin Ideaparkiin Hämeenlinnasta onnistuvat, kun lähtö on keskustasta ja asiasta jopa ilmoitetaan lehdessä. Matka-aika odotuksineen Paunun suoralla pikavuorolla on siedettävä, mitään erityisiä tarpeita ei ole, vaihtoja ei ole ja kuljetukset ovat kohtuullisen toistuvia.

Seuraavan kerran, kun lehdessä on ilmoitus tuollaisesta retkestä, ei muuta kuin tutkintapyyntö poliisille.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Miten esimerkiksi säännölliset ostosmatkat jonnekin Ideaparkiin Hämeenlinnasta onnistuvat, kun lähtö on keskustasta ja asiasta jopa ilmoitetaan lehdessä. Matka-aika odotuksineen Paunun suoralla pikavuorolla on siedettävä, mitään erityisiä tarpeita ei ole, vaihtoja ei ole ja kuljetukset ovat kohtuullisen toistuvia.
> 
> Seuraavan kerran, kun lehdessä on ilmoitus tuollaisesta retkestä, ei muuta kuin tutkintapyyntö poliisille.


Tuo on totta. Loppuisi monet ostosmatkat niin Helsingistä Keskisen kaupalle (anteeksi mainostus), kun Turusta Ikeaan (anteeksi mainotus). Helsingistä pääsee yhdellä vaihdolla Tuuriin junalla, Seinäjoen kautta. Tuurin Seisakehan on aivan "kyläkaupan" vieressä. Esimerkkinä: 7.06 Helsingistä juna vaihdot tässä tapauksessa Tampereella ja Seinäjoella, saapuminen Tuuriin 11.14. Saman verran matka varmasti kestää bussilla. Turusta Espoon Lommilaan taas suoraan pikavuorolla. Pari tuntia suuntaa, ja hinta ihan kohtuullinen. 

Lähinnä tuon, mitä sanoin aikasemmin voisi perustella niin että ytv haluaa tarjota asiakkailleen edullisen vaihtoyhteyden Kirkkonummen "pitäjistä" Kirkkonummen asemalle ja sitä kautta junaan. Samalla systeemillä, kun Leppävaaran alueen liityntäliikenne junalle. Mielestäni asiassa ei ole mitään mutkuttamista, sinäänsä.

----------


## a__m

Arvoisat tutkintapyynnöistä keskustelevat kirjoittajat, haluan täsmentää, ettei linjaliikenteen haittaamiskielto ole suinkaan yksityisoikeudellinen asia, eikä siitä myöskään rikoslaillisin perustein rangaista. Ainoastaan joukkoliikenneluvan myöntävä viranomainen voi tulkita haittaa, asettaa haittaamiskiellon sekä sen tehosteeksi uhkasakon sen mukaan, mitä uhkasakkolaissa (1113/1990) säädetään.

Ei siis tutkintapyyntöjä poliisille vastaisuudessakaan... Missään mielessä en halua vastustaa Kirkkonummen linja-autoliikenteen kehittämistä ja koen Wikströmin toiminnan lähinnä lapsellisena niskurointina ja oman markkina-aseman menettämisen pelkona, mutta keskitytään tässä viestiketjussa jatkossakin sen alkuperäiseen aiheeseen ja annetaan tilausajoyrittäjien jatkaa omaa (laillista) toimintaansa vastaisuudessakin. Tiedämmehän toki, mihin kulkuneuvoihin nämä kyytiläiset tilausliikenteen loppuessa (joka on tosin absurdia) siirtyisivät...

----------


## LateZ

Varsinainen tilausliikenne oli mukana vain kärjistettynä esimerkkinä. En tiedä, kenelle tarkkaan mikäkin asia kuuluu ja uskon että todellisten ongelmien ilmetessä linjaliikennöitsijät puuttuvat asiaan; joskin olen aikanaan kuullut poliisinkin puuttuneen tapauksessa, jossa liikenne tulkittiin luvattomaksi linjaliikenteeksi. Ehkä rikos olisi kauppakeskustapauksessakin pikemminkin linjaliikenteen harjoittaminen ilman liikennelupaa kuin linjaliikenteen haittaaminen. 

Ehkä parempi esimerkki Kirkkonummelle saadaan siitä, kun puolustusvoimat hoitaa  tilausajolla esimerkiksi ruotsinkielisten varusmiesten kuljettamisen Pohjanmaalle vaikka vastaava linjavuoro on olemassa. Tapauksesta olen lukenut Ruotuväki-lehdessä, jossa todettiin asiaa jossain käsiteltävän, joten tuloskin varmaan joskus tulee. Kirkkonummen nykyistä liikennettä ei millään voi pakottaa ytv:n piiriin eikä toisaalta ytv käytännössä voi vanhaan Vantaan ja Espoon malliin sitä liikennettä ostaa. Poliittisen tahdon löytyessä en todellakaan  usko, että Kirkkonummen liikennöitsijä voi mitään estää; toteutettiinhan sama Vantaalla ja Espoossa puolentoista vuosikymmenen siirtymävaiheen kautta. Pikemminkin lupien ottaminen pois Wikströmiltä tai niiden uusimatta jättäminen voisi johtaa asian käsittelyyn jossain muualla. Eikö joku Kajaani-Kuusamo vuoro käsitelty oikein EU-tasolla,

Jotain selkeyttä vaan noihin tilausliikenteenkin lupa-asioihin toivoisi. Esim. osa tanssikyydeistä ajetaan yhä linjaluvalla ja parikin firmaa kuljettaa linjaluvalla sesonkiaikaan matkailijoita etelästä Lappiin. Lapinkin reitillä taitaa samantyyppistä liikennettä toiset hoitaa linjaluvan ja toiset pelkän joukkoliikenneluvan voimin.

----------


## Resiina

Kuulin juuri että Keravan taksit on irtrisanoneet kutsutaksi(Linjat 5T ja 8T) sopimuksen 15.01.2007 alkaen

----------


## Resiina

Pieni muutos Keravalla 22.01.2007 alkaen




> Linjan 738B lähdöt korvataan linjan 5 vuoroilla 
> 
> Maanantaista 22. tammikuuta alkaen linjan 738B linja-autovuorot korvataan linjan 5 vuoroilla, jotka ajetaan Moukaritien ja Porvoontien kautta. Näiden vuorojen osalta Ahjontien osuus reitistä poistuu käytöstä. Muutoksesta huolimatta lähtöajat päätepysäkeiltä sekä aseman väliajat pysyvät ennallaan. 
> 
> Kyseiset lähdöt tullaan (linjan 5 muista lähdöistä poiketen) ajamaan isolla linja-autolla. Linjalta 738B linjalle 5 siirtyvien vuorojen lähtöajat: Sorsakorvesta asemalle (arkisin)
> klo  05:35
> klo 06:30
> klo 06:50 
> 
> ...

----------


## kemkim

> Pieni muutos Keravalla 22.01.2007 alkaen


Miten hyvin on YTV-lippu otettu vastaan Keravalla? Onko lisännyt joukkoliikenteen käyttöä? Ovatko ihmiset keksineet yhteiskäyttää vuoroja, vaikkapa menomatkalla bussi asemalle ja juna ja paluumatkalla seutubussi?

----------


## tilt

> Miten hyvin on YTV-lippu otettu vastaan Keravalla? Onko lisännyt joukkoliikenteen käyttöä? Ovatko ihmiset keksineet yhteiskäyttää vuoroja, vaikkapa menomatkalla bussi asemalle ja juna ja paluumatkalla seutubussi?


Itseasiassa, Keravan sisällähän YTV-lippu huononsi matkustusmahdollisuuksia. Esim. hyvä liityntälinja junalle Ahjon suunnasta (850) poistui käytöstä, kun Kerava-lippu vaihtui YTV-lippuun. Tämä oli ihan käsittämätöntä :Eek:  . Vedottiin johonkin jonninjoutavaan opiskelijan hinnanalennukseen hänen kulkiessaan Keravalta Espooseen kouluun (YTV:n virallinen mainos). Eihän YTV:n tulon pitänyt huonontaa liikennetarjontaa, näin ainakin uskoteltiin. Itse koin YTV:n (matkustajan näkökulmasta) kuitenkin nippanappa positiivisenä ilmiönä juuri mainitun yhteiskäytön takia; ennen oli pakko tulla runko-osuus Hgin suunnasta junalla, jos halusi vaihdon vapaavalintaiseen Keravan sisäiseen. Nyt voi yhdistellä vapaasti seutumatkoja kulkupelistä riippumatta. Taitaa ne Vantaa/Hki vaihdotkin tulla hiukan halvemmiksi.

Kuitenkin Keravan sisällä tuo liitynnän supistuminen on merkittävä heikennys, johon olisi saatavissa parannusta, jos vain tahtoa riittäisi. Jo nykyiset YTV:n ulkopuolelle menevät linjat muutettuna u-linjoiksi toisivat kaivattua parannusta. Juna on Keravalta niin nopea runkoyhteys muihin keskuksiin, että toimiva, säännöllinen liityntäliikenne on erittäin hyvä vaihtoehto, jota sitten seutubussit 7-suunnan, 6-suunnan ja poikittaisen u-liikenteen osalta täydentäisivät.

Pahin skenaario on se, että Keravan kaupungin ollessa täysin haluton ja kyvytön kehittämään joukkoliikennettä, halusi se päästä riippakivestä (=JL-suunnittelu) eroon antamalla koko vastuun YTV:lle, joka puolestaan ei kehittäisikään tätä pientä alueen ulkolaitaa mitenkään! Tämän suuntaista kehityskuvaa on ollut nähtävissä, kun alkuperäiset suunnitelmat Keravan YTV-linjastosta haudattiin hiljaa ja vanhaa linjastoa vain kilpailutettiin. Onko tässä jostain maksuosuuksista kyse, vai mistä?

----------


## kemkim

> Pahin skenaario on se, että Keravan kaupungin ollessa täysin haluton ja kyvytön kehittämään joukkoliikennettä, halusi se päästä riippakivestä (=JL-suunnittelu) eroon antamalla koko vastuun YTV:lle


Siihen aikaan, kun Keravan kaupunki vielä hoiti liikennettä itse, joukkoliikennelinjat suunnitteli ilmeisesti pääosin autoliikenteen hoitamiseen keskittynyt insinööri. Tämä on ymmärrettävää, koska pienessä kaupungissa ei joukkoliikenne työllistä yhtään ihmistä kokopäiväisesti. Linjoista vain 5 ja 8 olivat kaupungin vastuulla, loput liikennöitsijöiden varassa. Linjan 5 virallinen tarkoitus oli vain paikata linjan 738 jättämiä pahimpia aukkoja tarjonnassa.

Tämä liikennekentän pienuus ja hajanaisuus valitettavasti johtaa myös siihen, että aikaa (ja kiinnostusta?) miettiä bussipuolta ei ole kenelläkään liikaa. YTV voisi tuoda periaatteessa helpotuksen, varsinkin mikäli saataisiin yhteistyöhön kunnolla mukaan Nikkilän ja Hyrylän linjojen liikennöitsijät. YTV:n kiinnostus asiaan taas riippuu puhtaasti siitä, kuinka paljon kahisevaa pieni Kerava kassaan sujauttaa.

Voisi kai sanoa, että Keravalla periaatteellista kiinnostusta joukkoliikenteeseen on, mutta se ei ole samanlainen itsestäänselvyys kuin pk-seudulla eikä siltä odotetakaan samaa palvelutasoa. Joukkoliikenteen luonne on enemmän kuljettaa koululaisia ja ruuhkan työmatkalaisia. Vrt. Lohja ja Porvoo. Itse toki soisin Keravalla aiemmin asuneenakin, että Kerava integroituisi Vantaahan tiukemmin. Itsenäisenä kaupunkina se on vähän kummajainen Korson takamailla.

----------


## ultrix

> Itse toki soisin Keravalla aiemmin asuneenakin, että Kerava integroituisi Vantaahan tiukemmin. Itsenäisenä kaupunkina se on vähän kummajainen Korson takamailla.


Keravahan pitää itseään kevyen- ja joukkoliikenteen mallikaupunkina.

Itse kannattaisin ns. Suur-Tuusulaa, jossa Kerava, Järvenpää ja Tuusula olisi yksi, n. 100 000 asukkaan kaupunki. Kaupunkirakenne olisi toki espoomainen, mutta mm. liikenteen ja maankäytön suunnittelu olisi helpompaa. Suur-Tuusula olisi YTV:n jäsen joko täysivaltaisesti tai vain liikenteen osalta  joka tapauksessa maankäyttöä olisi helpompi keskittää ratakäytäviin ilman eri intressien kamppailua (esim. Ristikytö; Tuusula haluaa pitää alueen lähes asumattomana, Kerava ja Järvenpää haluavat sinne asuinalueen). 

Samalla bussiliikenteen järkevä järjestäminen olisi mahdollista, kun ei tarvitsisi murehtia kunnanrajoista eikä U-liikennöitsijöiden intresseistä. 6xx- ja 7xx-sarjan linjat toimisivat yhdessä Tuusulan sisäisten linjojen (esim. Keravan ja Järvenpään taajamien sisäiset linjat, Hyrylä-Kerava/Järvenpää/Jokela yms.) kanssa toisiaan tukien.

Jokelan voisi tarvittaessa liittää osaksi Hyvinkäätä, mikäli se ei sovi toiminnalliseksi osaksi Suur-Tuusulaa.

Vantaaseen en kuitenkaan Keravaa liittäisi, koska se olisi yhä epämääräinen pussinperä Korson takana. Sitä paitsi Korsohan alun perin revittiin Tuusulasta Vantaaseen. Muut vanhan Tuusulan pitäjän alueet jäisivät yhä erilleen hajanaiseksi Tuusulaksi (Hyrylä, Jokela, etelän pikkukylät) ja Järvenpääksi, eikä minkäänlaista toiminnallista kokonaisuutta olisi. Kuuma-yhteistyö on tietenkin yksi apu, mutta ole skeptinen sen toimivuuden suhteen.

----------


## petteri

> Itse kannattaisin ns. Suur-Tuusulaa, jossa Kerava, Järvenpää ja Tuusula olisi yksi, n. 100 000 asukkaan kaupunki. Kaupunkirakenne olisi toki espoomainen, mutta mm. liikenteen ja maankäytön suunnittelu olisi helpompaa. Suur-Tuusula olisi YTV:n jäsen joko täysivaltaisesti tai vain liikenteen osalta  joka tapauksessa maankäyttöä olisi helpompi keskittää ratakäytäviin ilman eri intressien kamppailua (esim. Ristikytö; Tuusula haluaa pitää alueen lähes asumattomana, Kerava ja Järvenpää haluavat sinne asuinalueen).


Tuo on ihan hyvä uudistus. Toki myös Nikkilä pitäisi myös saada osaksi tuota kuntaa. Eli Kerava, Järvenpää, Tuusula ja Sipoon pohjoisosat muodostaisivat aika luonnollisen kunnan. Mäntsälän lounaisnurkan voisi vielä liittää tuohon uuteen kuntaan. Ja Jokelan voisi liittää Hyvinkääseen.

----------


## kemkim

> Keravahan pitää itseään kevyen- ja joukkoliikenteen mallikaupunkina.


Saahan vaikka Kemijärven kuntakin mainostaa itseään hyvillä julkisilla kulkuyhteyksillä, kun kuntaan kulkee junarata. Käytännön toimet Keravalla osoittavat, että kaupungilla on enemmän kiinnostusta ja rahoitusta autoliikenteeseen ja pyöräilyyn kuin joukkoliikenteeseen. Pyöräily on toki kannatettavaa ja sen edistämisessä on Keravalla kohtuullisesti onnistuttu, pakko myöntää. Itse en pidä lainkaan pyöräilystä, kun saa koko ajan varoa henkilöautoja ja talvinen pyöräily on aika riskaabeliä. Kypärän säilytys on myös oma lajinsa, kun ei sitä junaan asti viitsisi viedä.

Kyllä bussi ja kävely ovat minulle mukavempia vaihtoehtoja. Molemmat niin helppoja vaihtoehtoja, ei tarvitse miettiä mihin polkupyörän ja kypärän laittaisi, tai henkilöauton pysäköisi. En minä usko, että kaksi puolen tunnin välein Keravan halkovaa bussilinjaa mahdottomia maksaisi. Pieni kaupunki, lyhyet etäisyydet, lyhyet matka-ajat eli vähäiset kustannukset. Jos haluttaisiin oikein palvella, niin voitaisiin laittaa vuoroväliksi ruuhka-aikaan 20 tai jopa 15 minuuttia. Eikös matkustajia riittäisi.

Niin ja olisihan tuokin vaihtoehto järkevä, että yhdistettäisiin vaikka vain Kerava ja Järvenpää. Kasvatettaisiin ne kiinni toisiinsa Kytömaan rakentamisella. Kauankos Järvenpäästä meneekään Keravalla lähijunalla? Taisi olla 6 minuuttia R-junalla ja 7 minuuttia H-junalla. Että sellaisia kompaktikaupunkeja.

----------


## Miska

Ei kai tuo Keravan tilanne nyt kuitenkaan niin kovin synkkä ole? Helsingin suuntaan on erittäin tiheä junaliikenne. Savion suuntaan pääsee myös tiheästi junalla sekä busseilla 633 ja 873. Ahjon/Sorsakorven ja Kalevan suunnan yhteydet hoituvat kohtuullisen tiheästi arkisin linjoilla 5 ja 738. Lauantaisin linja 5 tarjoaa tunnin vuorovälillään peruspalvelutason. Oikeastaan joidenkin alueiden pyhäliikenne on ainoa selvä ongelma, mutta kysyntää lienee toisaalta vähän. Ja kuten tässä ketjussa aiemmin on jo todettu, välimatkat Keravalla ovat niin lyhyet, että valtaosa kaupunkilaisista voi hoitaa asiointimatkat ja liityntämatkat asemalle kävellen tai pyöräillen. 

Mikäli Keravan sisäisten matkustajien määrä kasvaa seutulippujärjestelmän myötä, tultaneen esimerkiksi linjalle 5 varmastikin lisäämään liikennettä. Esimerkiksi niin, että arkisin keskipäivällä ja illalla sekä lauantaisin päivällä (jolloin 738 ei kulje) linjaa 5 ajettaisiin kahdella autolla puolen tunnin välein. Sunnuntain kutsutaksiliikenne voitaisiin korvata tunnin välein ajettavalla vitosella. 

Keravan liikenne muuttunee ensi kesästä lähtien siten, että linjan 873N sunnuntailiikenne loppuu ja korvataan linjan 633 uusvanhalla N-reitillä Korson kautta. Tässä yhteydessä Sorsakorven pyhäliikenne muutetaan kutsutaksiliikenteeksi.

----------


## Resiina

> Mikäli Keravan sisäisten matkustajien määrä kasvaa seutulippujärjestelmän myötä, tultaneen esimerkiksi linjalle 5 varmastikin lisäämään liikennettä. Esimerkiksi niin, että arkisin keskipäivällä ja illalla sekä lauantaisin päivällä (jolloin 738 ei kulje) linjaa 5 ajettaisiin kahdella autolla puolen tunnin välein. Sunnuntain kutsutaksiliikenne voitaisiin korvata tunnin välein ajettavalla vitosella. 
> 
> Keravan liikenne muuttunee ensi kesästä lähtien siten, että linjan 873N sunnuntailiikenne loppuu ja korvataan linjan 633 uusvanhalla N-reitillä Korson kautta. Tässä yhteydessä Sorsakorven pyhäliikenne muutetaan kutsutaksiliikenteeksi.


Tuo kaikki on suunnitelmissa, linjalla 5 on tarkoitus aloittaa sunnuntailiikenne. Linjan´633N:n osalta, luin jostain että Linjan 633N liikennöinin aloitus ajankohta olisi todennäköisesti syysliikenteen alku 2007


Hahmottelin hiljattain tälläistä linjastoa
Sisäiset linjat
Linja 1 Asema-Porvoonkatu-Ahjo-Sorsakorpi
 Liikennointi Arkisin 05,00-00.00 Ruuhka 15 min/Välein Muina 30 min Lauantaisin 06,00-00,00 30 min ja sunnuntaisin 08,00-22,00 60 min
Linja 2 Asema-Kurkela-Viro
 Liikennointi Arkisin 05,00-00.00 Ruuhka 30 min/Välein Muina 60 min Lauantaisin 06,00-00,00 60 min ja sunnuntaisin 08,00-22,00 120 min
Linja 3 Asema-Tori-Kalevankatu-Viro-Kilta-Mattilanpuisto
 Liikennointi Arkisin 05,00-00.00 Ruuhka 30 min/Välein Muina 60 min Lauantaisin 06,00-00,00 60 min ja sunnuntaisin 08,00-22,00 120 min
Linja 4 Asema-Kannisto-Marttila-Koivikko
 Liikennointi Arkisin 05,00-00.00 Ruuhka 30 min/Välein Muina 60 min
Linja 5 Asema-Kytömaa-Vankila-Kaskela
 Liikennointi Arkisin 05,00-00.00 päivällä(07-17) 60 min/Välein Muina 120 min Lauantaisin 06,00-00,00 120 min ja sunnuntaisin 08,00-22,00 120 min tai harvemmin
Linja 6 Asema-Tori-Sompio-Mattilanpuisto
 Liikennointi Arkisin 06,00-18.00 60 min
Sisäillälinjoilla aikataulut Tahdistettu junien mukaan ja siten että esim linjalta 1 on suora vahto linjalle 3
Seudulliset linjat
Linja 633 kuten nykyään
Linja 633N Helsinki-Tuusulantie-Korso-Koivikko-Keravan asema Sunnuntaisin kerran tunnissa
Linja 733 Mattilanpuisto-Kilta-Asema-Porvoonkatu-Ahjo-Sorsakorpi-Lahdentie(Ei moottoritie)-Kehä 3-Lahdenväylä-Helsinki
 Liikennointi Arkisin 05,00-00.00 Ruuhka 30 min/Välein Muina 60 min Lauantaisin 06,00-00,00 60 min ja sunnuntaisin 08,00-22,00 120 min
Linja 738 Teveyskeskus-Kaleva-Tori-Asema-Jaakkola-Moottoritie-Helsinki
 Liikennointi Arkisin 06.00-20.00 Ruuhka 30 min/Välein Muina 60 min
Linja 833 Kerava-Hyrylä
 Liikennointi Arkisin 05,00-22.00 päivällä(07-18) 60 min/Välein Muina 120 min Lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin 1-8 vuoroa
Linja 845 Kerava-Järvenpää
Liikennointi Arkisin 05,00-19.00 60 min/Välein
Linja 850 Kerava-nikkilä
 Liikennointi Arkisin 06,00-21,00 päivällä(06-17) 60 min/Välein Muina 120 min Lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin 1-5 vuoroa
Linja 860 Kerava-?-Itäkeskus (Reitti ja aikataulu vielä hakusessa)
Linja 873 kuten nykyään

----------


## Skurubisin

Miksi linja 166 ei ole otettu mukaan Kirkkonummen YTV liikenteeseen, vaan viellä myydään km-taksa lippuja? Kuin se alunperinkin on normaali YTV linja eikä edes U-linja niin olisi luulut että se olis ollut ensimmäisinä. Vai onko se vaikuttanut että linja lakkautetaan ja muutetaan linjalle espoon sisäinen 65A?

/Skurubisin

----------


## thm

Tiedustelin asiaa YTV:ltä ja vastaus todellakin oli, että linjaa 166 ei otettu mukaan 3-vyöhykkeeseen, koska se niin pian lakkautetaan. Toisaalta Espoon sisäistäkään linjaa 65A ei tule olemaan, vaan Hvitträskin liikenne kuulemma lakkautetaan kokonaan liian vähäisten matkustajamäärien vuoksi.

----------


## JT

> Tiedustelin asiaa YTV:ltä ja vastaus todellakin oli, että linjaa 166 ei otettu mukaan 3-vyöhykkeeseen, koska se niin pian lakkautetaan. Toisaalta Espoon sisäistäkään linjaa 65A ei tule olemaan, vaan Hvitträskin liikenne kuulemma lakkautetaan kokonaan liian vähäisten matkustajamäärien vuoksi.


On se kyllä kumma, että YTV on pitänyt vuosikausia YTV-tariffiin kuulumatonta 166:a kulussa, kun taas nyt Kirkkonummen liityttyä YTV-alueeseen olisi edes pieniä toiveita matkusmäärien noususta Mankin alueella niin kyseinen linja päätetäänkin lakkauttaa tulevan linjastoremontin yhteydessä. Täysin turhaahan se on ollut pitää sitä linjaa nämä viimeiset vuodet...

Tulevan 65:n osaa vuoroista voisi nimittäin hyvin jatkaa Espoonkartanosta Kirkkonummelle päin esimerkiksi Masalaan, jolloin erityisesti Luoman palvelut kohentuisivat oleellisesti nykyisen U/L-junien tunnin vuorovälin puitteissa. Siinähän on koko Mankintien ja Masalantien varsi aina Masalaan asti suht tiheää asutusta jonne M. V. Wikströmin bussit eivät liikennöi.

----------


## otto s

> Täysin turhaahan se on ollut pitää sitä linjaa nämä viimeiset vuodet...


Kampista lähdettäessä on matkustajiakin reilusti ainakin ruuhka-aikoina, mutta eivät nekään kauaa kyydissä yleensä viihdy...


Ja oman kellon mukaan kello ei ole vielä 23.31  :Smile:

----------


## Resiina

Kuulin juuri tämöistä
Syysliikenteen alusta tulevat sunnuntailiikenteen muutokset
Linja 5 alkaa kulkea myös sunnuntaisin päivällä
Linja 633K Helsinki-Tuusulantie-Korso-Vallinoja-Kerava
Linja 633A Helsinki-Tuusulantie-Korso-Vallinoja-Kerava-Ahjo-Sorsakorpi
Linja 873N Lakkautetaan
Linjat 5 ja 633K kulkee päivällä muuten linja 633A

Syysliikenteen alussa olemme hiukan viisaampia tämänkin asian suhteen

----------


## kemkim

> Sinäänsä toki hyvä, että Keskusta on ikään kuin tukikohta, josta lähdetään. Mutta,on hyviä yhteyksiä muualta, niin niitä tulisi myös käyttää, ja saada ihmisiä käyttämään.


Juu, kun muuten luulevat, että joukkoliikenne on hidasta ja ajattelevat, että onpa auto nopea kun se voi kulkea poikittaismatkoja, joilla ei (muka) kulje busseja... Keravalaisten kannattaa varmaan mennä 61:llä Tikkurilasta lentoasemalle, mutta 519 on järkevä Itä-Helsingissä, Malmilla, Tapaninvainiossa ja Tammistossa asuville.

----------


## Resiina

> Syysliikenteen alusta tulevat sunnuntailiikenteen muutokset


Muutosajankohta aikaistui kesäliikenteen alkuun

----------


## Ajomestari

Harmittava asia jos ei linjaa 867 tulla toteuttamaan. Linja toisi nykyiselle v67:lle lisää matkustajia, näyttää kulkevan bussi kulkevan tyhjänä ainakin ruskeasannan kohdilla. Paljon on myös keravalaiset moittineet yhteyksiä hakkilan alueelle,kun 733 lakkautettiin. Jos 867 alkaisi ajamaan leppäkorven kautta, tulisi seutulinjoille 730,742 ja v87 vaihtomatkustajia, joilla pääsisi hyvin hakkilan alueelle. Kuusijärvelle ulkoileen, paville tansseihin..yms :Very Happy:

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Paljon on myös keravalaiset moittineet yhteyksiä hakkilan alueelle,kun 733 lakkautettiin.


Lisäksi Pohjois-Nikinmäen suunnalta meni nopea yhteys Helsinkiin. Kyllähän siellä se 730A kulkee, mutta niin huonosti..

----------


## SD202

> Harmittava asia jos ei linjaa 867 tulla toteuttamaan. Linja toisi nykyiselle v67:lle lisää matkustajia, näyttää kulkevan bussi kulkevan tyhjänä ainakin ruskeasannan kohdilla.


Kuljin muutama vuosi sitten työmatkani v67:lla. Tuolloin kun v67:lle oli sijoitettu kaksi autoa (aamuruuhkassa hetkittäin jopa kolme) ja linjaa ajettiin ruuhkalinjana jopa 30 min vuorovälillä, niin matkustajia riitti nykyistä huomattavasti enemmän. Nyt kun v67:aa ajetaan yhdellä autolla aamusta iltaan ja vuorovälit ovat sitä öpaut kahta tuntia, niin varsinkin illalla busseissa olisi todellakin tilaa matkustajille.

Korson-Keravan alueen linjastoa voisi tosiaan suunnitella hieman uusiksi, kun linjat kulkevat vieläkin niin kuin YTV -alue loppuisi Vantaan ja Keravan väliseen kuntarajaan.

----------


## kemkim

Linjalle 633A on lisätty lähdöt arkisin 16:03 ja 17:03 Rautatientorilta. Mikäs tarkoitus on ollut jatkaa näitä paria iltalähtöä Keravan asemalta Ahjoon? Aamulla ei vastaavaa jatkoa ole tehty, että 633A lähtisi 6-8 aikoihin Ahjosta kohti Rautatientoria.

----------


## Miska

> Linjalle 633A on lisätty lähdöt arkisin 16:03 ja 17:03 Rautatientorilta. Mikäs tarkoitus on ollut jatkaa näitä paria iltalähtöä Keravan asemalta Ahjoon? Aamulla ei vastaavaa jatkoa ole tehty, että 633A lähtisi 6-8 aikoihin Ahjosta kohti Rautatientoria.


On varmastikin haluttu tarjota tasaisempaa vuoroväliä Keravan asemalta Ahjoon ja Sorsakorpeen ja se on ollut helppo toteuttaa noilla lopettavilla ruuhkavuoroilla. Aamulla riittävä tarjonta on saatu ilmankin 633A:ta. Lisäksi A-vuorot tuovat lisätarjontaa Korsosta Vallinojalle. Linjan 5 aikatauluun on koottu kaikkien linjojen lähdöt reitillä Mattilanpuisto - Asema - Sorsakorpi.

----------


## Resiina

> Linjalle 633A on lisätty lähdöt arkisin 16:03 ja 17:03 Rautatientorilta. Mikäs tarkoitus on ollut jatkaa näitä paria iltalähtöä Keravan asemalta Ahjoon? Aamulla ei vastaavaa jatkoa ole tehty, että 633A lähtisi 6-8 aikoihin Ahjosta kohti Rautatientoria.


 Tässä  pitäisi näkyä linjan 633 aamukierto 04.45-08.00, Osassa lähtöjä aikataulu sen verran kireä että ei ehtisi käydä Sorsakorvessa
Lähdöistä 16.03 ja 17.03 Helsingistä, 
Lähtö 16.03 Helsingistä Kuljettaja/Auto tauolle Sorsakorvesta, 
Lähtö 17.03 Helsingistä Kuljettaja/Auto Varikolle (Päivä täysi) Sorsakorvesta

----------


## kemkim

Kyselin Siuntion kunnalta, miten aikovat kehittää joukkoliikennettä kunnassaan.

Länsi-Uudenmaan kunnat ovat yhdessä palkanneet henkilön kehittämään ja koordinoiman joukkoliikennettä. Hän aloittaa Siuntiossa tehtävässään 30.7. YTV-lippua ei kuitenkaan ole tulossa Siuntioon, vaan todennäköisempiä ovat muunlaiset uudet joustavat lippuratkaisut.

Rantaradan liikennetiheyttä Siuntioon säätelee olemassa olevien raiteiden määrä. Kirkkonummelta Siuntioon on vain yksi raide ja liikenteen määrän kasvattaminen vaatisi toisen raiteen rakentamisen. Myös sitä yrittää Siuntion kunta parhaansa mukaan pitää koko ajan vireillä. Tällä hetkellä VR on priorisoinut seuraavaksi isommaksi hankkeeksi kaupunkiradan rakentamisen Espoossa Leppävaarasta Espoon keskukseen saakka. Tämän jälkeen saattaa tulla ajankohtaiseksi myös jatkoyhteyksien parantaminen.

----------


## Ajomestari

Ytv voisi harkita jonkinlaista palvelulinjaa keravan vanhuksille ja niille jotka sitä tarvitsisi. Koska kerava on pieni kaupunki riittäisi vain yksi palvelulinja. Käyttäjiä varmaan riittäisi :Laughing:  Ihmettelen suuresti kun keravalla ei ole minkäänlaista palvelulinjaa

----------


## Resiina

Kirkkonummen linjaston kehittämisestä YTV on tehnyt eräänlaisen suunnitelman




> *Kirkkonummen linjaston kehittäminen vuoteen 2009*
> 
> *Nykytilanne* 
> Sisäinen linjasto 
> (Linjanumerointi YTV:N tekemä eri linjojen selventämiseksi, Ei käytössä)
> Linjoja liikennöi nykyisin M.V Wikström
> 60 Linja autoasema-Ravals-Gesterby-Linja autoasema
> 60A Rautatieasema-Linja autoasema-Ravals-Gesterby-Linja autoasema-Rautatieasema
> 61 Kantvik-Linja autoasema
> ...

----------


## Madmax

Tuossa Kirkkonummen jutussa hieman ihmetyttää se ettei esim V.Amperin tai W&D:n kanssa ole tehty U-linja sopimusta joka laajentaisi käyttöä 51 tien varressa.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Noita on kyllä aivan pirusti. Pitäisi saada jonkin selvä linjaratkaisu. Lisäksi miettii, että onko noita sisäisiä linjoja jo hieman liikaa.

----------


## kemkim

Näkisin mielelläni enemmänkin ostoliikennettä Tuusulassa, Nurmijärvellä ja muilla Helsingin lähipaikkakunnilla. Voitaisiin perustaa Uudenmaan laajuinen liikennesuunnitteluyksikkö, joka hoitaisi linjojen suunnittelua yleisestä näkökulmasta. Tällöin saataisiin järkeviä linjoja, jotka eivät lopu kuntien rajoille tai yritysten omien reviirien rajoille.

----------


## kemkim

> Pohjolan Liikenne nettoaa jälleen; kermankuorinta Veikkolassa U-linjoiksi muuttuneilla keskipitkän matkan vakioilla voi jatkua ja YTV hoitaa tappiollisen linjan 290 liikenteen.


Korjaan: kermankuorinta tapahtuu 280-linjan osalta, mutta YTV ei vastoin odotuksia hoida linjaa 290, vaan sen lähtöjä on vähennetty edelleen.

----------


## Nrg

Nyt kun Kirkkonummen YTV-jäsenyyden suurin vastustaja M.V Wikström on poissa, niin olisikohan Kirkkonummen YTV-täysjäsenyys jo hiljalleen mahdollista? Ja olisikohan tämän seurauksena mahdollista, että Pohjolan Liikenne operoisi ainakin joitain linjoja "kaupunkimaisemilla" - eli lähinnä matalalattiaisilla - busseilla?

----------


## Resiina

Keski-Uusimaa ledessä on juttu keravan liikenteestä 18.01.2008



> *Kerava luopuu vuoden lopussa Sampo-liikenteestä*
> KERAVA | Keravan kaupunki ei aio jatkaa sopimusta Sampo-kutsujoukkoliikenteen kanssa, koska Sampon matkustajamäärät ovat laskeneet ja matkojen hinnat nousseet. Keravan, Järvenpään ja Tuusulan sopimus Sampo-liikenteessä ulottuu tämän vuoden loppuun saakka.
> Sampo-liikenne on toiminut Keski-Uudellamaalla vuodesta 1997 alkaen. Se paikkaa joukkoliikennettä siellä, missä sitä ei muuten ole riittävästi tai ollenkaan. Parhaimmillaan Sampo-liikenteessä tehtiin yli 100 000 matkaa vuodessa, mutta viime vuonna matkoja tehtiin enää 61 000.
> Keravalla Sampo-liikenteessä tehtiin viime vuonna 4 999 matkaa, kun YTV-busseilla tehtiin noin 800 matkaa jokaisena arkipäivänä. Keravan asemalta noustaan junaan tai sinne saavutaan junalla noin 13 000 kertaa arkipäivän aikana
> Sampo-liikenteen kustannukset ovat olleet vuosittain 60-70 000 euroa ja YTV-liikenne maksaa noin 1.3 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa. Kaupungille yksi sampo-lähtö maksaa noin 12 euroa kun yhdelle YTV-matkalle kaupungin tuki on noin 35 senttiä. Sampo-liikenteestä säästyneet varat voidaan Hermalahden mukaan osoittaa  kaupungin sisäisten bussilinjojen kehittämiseen

----------


## Nrg

Kirkkonummen Sanomat uutisoi:

 YTV lippu Kirkkonummen bussiliikenteeseen jo 1.3.?




> Pohjolan Liikenne Oy:n ostettua M.W. Wikström Oy:n bussiyhtiön osakekannan 31.12. 2007 on liikennöitsijän aloitteesta käyty neuvotteluja YTV:n lippuyhteistyön laajentamisesta koko Kirkkonummen aluetta koskevaksi mahdollisimman pian. Mikäli tähän päädytään, YTV:n matkalippujärjestelmä olisi tämän jälkeen käytössä koko Kirkkonummen alueella 1.3. 2008 lähtien.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Hieno juttu, että Ytv-lippu voisi alkaa jo näinkin nopeasti käymään. Mielenkiintoista nähdä, että millaisella kalustolla linjoja ajetaan. Väistämättä kuitenkin edessä, että noille linjoille tulee kilpailutus aika pian.

----------


## Madmax

> Hieno juttu, että Ytv-lippu voisi alkaa jo näinkin nopeasti käymään. Mielenkiintoista nähdä, että millaisella kalustolla linjoja ajetaan. Väistämättä kuitenkin edessä, että noille linjoille tulee kilpailutus aika pian.


Mihinköhän tuo kilpailutus perustuu kun suurin osa liikenneluvista on voimassa 2011 ja sen jälkeen.

----------


## Miska

> Mihinköhän tuo kilpailutus perustuu kun suurin osa liikenneluvista on voimassa 2011 ja sen jälkeen.


Keravalla Porvoon Liikenne/Lähilinjat luopui liikenneluvistaan vapaaehtoisesti. Mikään ei estä Pohjolan Liikennettä tekemästä samoin. Jos PL ei luvista vapaaehtoisesti luovu, lykkääntynee täydelliseen YTV-liikenteeseen siirtyminen jonnekin vuoden 2015 tienoille.

----------


## karihoo

Hesarin uutisoinnista bongattua: YTV:n seutulippu ja matkakortit kelpaavat pian Kirkkonummen kaikkiin busseihin. Jos valtuusto siunaa kunnanhallituksen päätöksen niin tämä toteutuu 1.3.2008 alkaen. Linkki alla.

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135233472672

----------


## Hasse

Ja nyt niin Kirkkonummella tapahtuu semmoista että Linjaautoasema aiotaan siirtää tuonne rautatieaseman vieren ensiksi puretaan ne kaksi omakotitalot jotka ovat sinä radan vieressä

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Ja nyt niin Kirkkonummella tapahtuu semmoista että Linjaautoasema aiotaan siirtää tuonne rautatieaseman vieren ensiksi puretaan ne kaksi omakotitalot jotka ovat sinä radan vieressä


Tämä onkin melko loogista. Linja-autoasemahan on siellä K-kaupan takana, ei nyt kauhean kaukana mutta ei vieressäkään. Jotta liityntäliikenne saataisiin toimimaan on niiden bussien hyvä siitä vierestä lähteä. Ei se Kirkkonummen rautatieasemakaan hääppösen näköinen ole, joten voidaan alkaa spekuloimaan mahdollisesta kokonaan uudesta matkakeskuksesta..  :Wink:

----------


## Hasse

Kyllä mun mielestä hyvää idea sitten saa linjaauto taxi tai junan samasta paikasta mutta minun mielestä ja yhden linjaauto kuskin niin olisi parempaa rakentaa se radan toisella puolella keskusta 2

----------


## Eräs...

> Ei se Kirkkonummen rautatieasemakaan hääppösen näköinen ole, joten voidaan alkaa spekuloimaan mahdollisesta kokonaan uudesta matkakeskuksesta..


Älä ihmeessä sano tuommoista julkisesti. Siinä ei mene kauankaan, niin joku huomaa aseman kulttuurihistoriallisen arvon, ja seuraavaksi tulee suojelupäätös...  :Wink:

----------


## Hasse

ja Uudemmassa Kirkkonummen sanomissa oli juttu ytv kortteista että 01-03-2008
Niin ne alkka kelppa M.V Wikströmin Linjaautoissa Henkilökohtaisia matkakortteja voi ostaa Kirkkonummen Rautatieasemalla olevasta myyntipisteestä M.V Wikström ei myy uusia omia matkakortteja 01-02-2008 alkaen. Käytössä olevia kortteja voi lisäladata 29-02-2008 saakka

----------


## ilpo

Mitenköhän linjanumerot? Noudattavatko aikaisempaa YTV:n selvitystä vuodelta 2006?

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Älä ihmeessä sano tuommoista julkisesti. Siinä ei mene kauankaan, niin joku huomaa aseman kulttuurihistoriallisen arvon, ja seuraavaksi tulee suojelupäätös...


No tokihan sen voi säilyttää, niin kuin Jyväskylän vanhalle asemalle tehtiin (muistaakseni sitä ei ole räjäytetty taivaan tuuliin) ja sitten rakentaa viereen kaikkine lämpimine sisätiloineen uusi,moderni matkakeskus ja vielä siitä vierestä se K-kauppa siihen samaan. :Smile:

----------


## LateZ

Mitäs Keravalle kuuluu nyt kun ytv-liikenteestä on saatu nauttia jo jonkin aikaa? Onko junaliitynnän suosio kasvanut vai onko vr:n vyöhykelippu edelleenkin suosittu? Entäpä matkustajamäärät busseissa, aiemmin aika heikkoa oli yleensä Keravalla. Eipä liikenne nyt vielä aivan normaalia YTV-alueen tasoa ole. Normaalia liityntäliikennettä olisi ajaa sisäinen runkolinja Sorsakorpi-Mattilanpuisto arkena vaikkapa kolmella ja pyhänä kahdella autolla niin, että muu liikenne täydentäisi sitä. Aika vähän loppujen lopuksi YTV liikennettä kehitti, olisiko jo aika?

----------


## tilt

> Mitäs Keravalle kuuluu nyt kun ytv-liikenteestä on saatu nauttia jo jonkin aikaa? Onko junaliitynnän suosio kasvanut vai onko vr:n vyöhykelippu edelleenkin suosittu?


Keravan julkisen liikenteen tilanne on hiukan kaksijakoinen: heti YTV-ajan alussa saatiin muutamia todellisia heikennyksiä, mutta myös parannusta on tapahtunut. Junaliitynnän suosiota kokonaisuudessaan väittäisin yhdeksi suomen korkeimmista, suhteessa joukkoliikenteen kokonaiskäyttäjämäärään. Tästä liitynnästä Keravalla on perinteisesti suuri osa tapahtunut henkilöautoilla ja polkupyörillä. Bussiliityntä (ehkä vastoin yleistä käsitystä) ei ollut mitenkään heikko tarjonnaltaan ennen YTV-aikaa. VR-kerava-lipulla matkustettiin Keravalla millä tahansa bussilla "ilmaiseksi" juna-asemalle, maksaen siis vain VR-perusvyöhykelipun hinta. Näinollen YTV:n mukanaan tuoma ensimmäinen heikennys oli lippujen kallistuminen niille, jotka tarvitsivat liityntää Keravan päässä, mutta eivät vaihtoa junasta muuhun välineeseen vanhalla YTV-alueella.

Seuraava, ja ehkä merkittävin heikennys YTV:n myötä oli linjaston supistuminen. Keravalaisittain merkittäviä linjoja putosi pois kausilippulaisten käytöstä: esimerkiksi 850 ja 833 eivät ole U-linjoja, vaikka kulkevat YTV-linjojen rinnalla, omaten myös reittiosuuksia, joilla ei kulje lainkaan YTV-linjoja! Nyt törmätään kiusallisiin tilanteisiin, kun esim liityntää hoitava s738 tulee myöhässä Ahjon tasausaikapysäkille Lahden moottoritiellä olleen poikkeustilanteen takia, ja siten ei kerkiä ajoissa asemalle junaliityntää hoitamaan. Samaan aikaan ajallaan ohi kulkee puolityhjä 850, johon ei YTV-lipulla ole mitään asiaa. Tässä osin YTV-aikakausi on Keravalla pahasti epäonnistut.

Kolmas, hiukan merkillinen YTV-epäkohta on se, että Keravan liikenteessä ei pidetä samoja kriteereitä, kuin vanhalla YTV-alueella. Bussit on koko PK-seudun vanhimmasta päästä (mistä en kyllä valita, koska VT CityM ja ESLL Säffle on matkustusmukavuudeltaan ok, paitsi kovalla sateella :Wink:  ) Mutta miksi siis eri kriteerit bussien osalta eri osissa seutua? Kokonaan toinen juttu on sitten ESLL:n täydellinen välinpitämättömyys Keravan liikenteen täsmällisyydestä ja autojen sääntömääräisestä informaatiosta. En muista koska k5 olisi lähtenyt ihan ajallaan (B-vuorojen ajoajat on niin tiukkoja, että muutamilla aamupäivän vuoroilla ei ole mitään mahdollisuuksia kulkea ajallaan), mutta myös kuljettajien välinpitämättömyyttä ilmenee (vaihdoissa tapahtuvat turinat todellisen lähtöajan jälkeen jne). Pahinta on kuitenkin, kun Säffleillä tai Ikaruksilla ajetaan hienot määränpääkilvet tyhjinä, tuulilasissa naurettava A4-linjanumero. Mistään näistä YTV ei ilmeisesti täällä "periferiassa" sakota. Miksi? Alan jo toivoa, että Veolia tai joku muu ammattiliikennöitsijä saisi sisäisen liikenteen haltuunsa, jotta ESLL:n maalaishanttapuliliikennöinti häviää seudulta.





> Entäpä matkustajamäärät busseissa, aiemmin aika heikkoa oli yleensä Keravalla. Eipä liikenne nyt vielä aivan normaalia YTV-alueen tasoa ole. Normaalia liityntäliikennettä olisi ajaa sisäinen runkolinja Sorsakorpi-Mattilanpuisto arkena vaikkapa kolmella ja pyhänä kahdella autolla niin, että muu liikenne täydentäisi sitä. Aika vähän loppujen lopuksi YTV liikennettä kehitti, olisiko jo aika?


Matkustajamäärät (YTV:n ansiota tai ei) ovat nousseet viimeisen kolmen vuoden aikana selvästi. k5 midi-liikennöintihän vaihdettiin taannoin isoihin busseihin, ja syystä. Olen havainnoinut sellaista 30 matkustajaa /vuoro Ahjon ja Keskustan välillä parhaimmillaan 5:ssa, vaikka samaan aikaan on kulkenut 15 minuutin välein joko 738 tai k5. Osin vielä ruuhka-aikana k5:n matkustajamääriä "vääristää" se , että juuri 738 liityntävuorot osuu R/H/Z-juniin, eli todellisiin nopeisiin Keravan juniin, k5:n syöttäessä K-junia tai ollessa ilman mitään syöttöliikennettä. Kun siis tarkastellaan kokonaisliityntäliikennettä, matkustajamäärä on kasvanut selvästi.

738:n matkustajamäärät suoraan Helsinkiin ovat kasvaneet jonkin verran YTV-aikakaudella. Yhdellä aamun K-vuorolla loppuu aika usein istumapaikat Vantaalla, jolloin Korso-Kumpula -väli on aika pitkä matka seisomapaikalla. K-vuorot on muutenkin koko ajan löytäneet lisää vantaalaisia Nikinmäen ja Jokivarren alueilta, joissa 733:n lopetus teki ison loven seutumatkustukseen. Satunnaisen käytön perusteella epäilen, että 873 ja 633 ovat nekin hiukan kasvattaneet matkustajamääriä.

Kehitettävää on tietysti aina. Vuorovälien tiheydessä mitattuna liityntäliikenne Keravan itäosista on ruuhka-aikana jo täysin YTV-tasoa. 15 minuutin vuoroväli on asukastiheyteen verrattuna oikein hyvä. Vielä kun olemassaoleva 850-liikenne saataisiin U-liikenteeksi. Länsipuolella ei ylletä ehkä ihan YTV-tasolle, mutta siellä väestön painopisteessä on kävely/pyöräilymatkatkin selvästi pienempiä junaan, kuin itäpuolella. Hiljaisena aikana vuorovälit on riittämättömät. Ei esim Helsingissä voitaisi kuvitellakaan, että jossain kaukaisemmassa, ei tiheästi asutussa kolkassa, kaikki julkinen liikenne yhteen laskettuna olisi tunnin vuorovälillä. Aikoina, jolloin muuta liikennettä (seutulinjat) ei ole, tulisi k5:n kulkea puolen tunnin välein. Ainoastaan ehkä arkimyöhäisilta (23->) ja yöliikenne voisi olla riittävä tunnin vuorovälillä. Selkeimmin liian harva vuoroväli näkyy joskus lauantaipäivisin, kun k5 ajaa jopa lähes täyttä vuoroa.

Ongelmaksi toimivassa ja tiheässä liityntäliikenteessä Keravalla on tullut vastaan myös VR:n itsekeskeinen aikataulutus ja aikataulujen sopimattomuus liityntäliikenteeseen. Jos luodaan tasavälinen littyntäliikenne, se ei sovi taas junien aikatauluihin. Koko pohjoista PK-seutua kehittäisi ajatusmaailma, jossa nykyisten R ja H -junien (yhteensä puolen tunnin välein) liikennettä täydennettäisiin taas puolestaan tasavälein kulkevilla Z ja ? -junilla. Olkoon ?-juna sitten vaikka R/H/Z-tyyppinen kaukoraiteilla menevä nopea yhteys Keravalle asti, siitä Nikkilään, Järvenpäähän tai vaikka Keravalle päättyen. Tällöin Tikkurilan ja Keravan liityntäliikenteen suunnittelu helpottuisi oleellisesti, ja ehkäpä K ja I -junien toimintasektorilla puolestaan voitaisiin keskittyä paremmin väliasemien palvelemiseen.

----------


## Resiina

> Kolmas, hiukan merkillinen YTV-epäkohta on se, että Keravan liikenteessä ei pidetä samoja kriteereitä, kuin vanhalla YTV-alueella. Bussit on koko PK-seudun vanhimmasta päästä (mistä en kyllä valita, koska VT CityM ja ESLL Säffle on matkustusmukavuudeltaan ok, paitsi kovalla sateella ) Mutta miksi siis eri kriteerit bussien osalta eri osissa seutua?


Silloin kun linjat 633, 738 ja 873 kilpailutettiin sallittiin väljemmät kriteerit johtuen sopimuskauden lyhyydestä (2v +0,5v optio). Seuraavan kerran kun kyseiset linjat tänä syksynä 2008 kilpailutettaan, niin silloin on todennäköisesti normaalit kriteerit käytössä. Eli tulos tulee jouluun mennessä, ja uusi liikennöintisopimus alkaa elokuussa 2009, jolloin toteutetaan myös kyseisten linjojen isommat muutokset (633 Päätepysäkki Hakaniemeen ja linjan 873 Reitin muutos koivukylässä).




> Keravan sisäisten linjojen osalta talousarvioon sisältyy parannuksia linjoilla 5 ja 8. Molempien liikennöintiaikoja pidennetään linjastosuunnitelman mukaisesti 10.8.2008 alkaen. Seutulinjoista linjan 633 Helsinki-Vallinoja-Kerava liikennöintiaikaa jatketaan arkisin tunnilla ja perjantaisin sekä lauantaisin kahdella tunnilla 1.6.2008 alkaen. Linjalle 873 Etelä-Päiväkumpu-Peijas-Kerava lisätään kesäajaksi auto ajoaikojen kireyden takia 1.6.2008 alkaen. 
> 
> YTV on yhdessä kaupungin kanssa kerännyt yleisöltä saadut aloitteet koskien joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä tulevaisuudessa. Yhteenveto tämän hetken tilanteesta on esitetty listan liitteenä nro 52. Kustannussyistä ei parannuksia ole mahdollista tehdä vuodelle 2008, määrärahojen salliessa toimenpiteisiin palataan.
> Lähde Keravan Teknisen lautakunnan esityslista 29.8.2007

----------


## kemkim

Kyselin eri Kirkkonummen kautta ajavilta yhtiöiltä YTV-lipun kelpoisuussuunnitelmia, yksi vastaus tuli jo. Amper laittaa linjansa U-liikenteeksi sitten, kun YTV saa toimitettua heille matkakortinlukijat. Tämä tapahtuu yhtiön mukaan elo-syyskuussa.

Kerava parantanee sisäisten linjojen vuorovälejä saavutetuilla säästöillä sen jälkeen, kun SAMPO-liikenteestä on irtisanouduttu? Näin ainakin muistan lukeneeni. SAMPO-liikenne oli ehkäpä väliaikainen täydentävä ratkaisu bussiliikenteen hetkelliseen alennustilaan Lähilinjojen lopetettua vuorojaan ja ennen YTV-liikenteeseen liittymistä?

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitenköhän linjanumerot? Noudattavatko aikaisempaa YTV:n selvitystä vuodelta 2006?


Ainakin Helsingissä Lauttasaarentielle on pysäkeille kilvitetty linjat 168T - 193T ja 196T - 199T.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Ainakin Helsingissä Lauttasaarentielle on pysäkeille kilvitetty linjat 168T - 193T ja 196T - 199T.


Luulisi, että kaikki Kirkkonummen linjat voisi mahduttaa numerovälille 168 - 189. On hölmöä tuo 190-sarjan numeroiden käyttö Länsiväylän busseissa, kun se on yleensä tarkoittanut Lehtisaaren kautta keskustaan kulkevia busseja.

----------


## kuukanko

Linjaoppaasta löytyy nyt linja 170 Helsinki-Länsiväylä-Jorvaksentie (-Inkoo). Pysäkkiaikatauluissakin se näkyy, tosin sillä ei ole yhtään lähtöä.

----------


## LateZ

Ihmettelen suuresti sitä, ettei Keravalla ja Kirkkonummella liikenteessä tapahdu mitään uudistuksia nyt, kun niiden toteuttaminen olisi helppoa. Keravalla olisin kuvitellut taksivuoroista luovuttavan ja niiden sijaan ajettavan pienkalustolla normaalilinjoja. Linja 733 olisi myös toivomuslistalla. Se loisi oivat yhteydet sekä Helsinkiin että Keravalle myös useista Vantaan kaupunginosista ja parantaisi myös eräiden työpaikka-alueiden yhteyksiä.

Kirkkonummella ehkäpä huvittavinta oli Hvitträskin joukkoliikenneyhteyksien lopettaminen nyt, kun vihdoinkin olisi ollut sopivia lipputuotteitakin olemassa. Luulisi jonkin linjan voivan jatkaa Kauklahdesta sinne silloin tällöin. Linjalle 165 voisi hyvin järjestää muutamia lähtöjä, jotka ajaisivat reittiä Veikkola - Lapinkylä - Kauklahti - Helsinki. Tulisi järkevää joukkoliikennettä tuonne Kauklahden ja Veikkolan väliselle alueelle ja bonuksena yhteys Veikkolasta Länsiväylän varteen. Linjan 290 liikennöinnin heikennyttyä olisi syytä järjestää myöskin bussilinja Veikkolasta Bembölen kautta Espoon keskukseen ja luoda näin aidosti sujuva yhteys juniin.

Yllämainitut asiat ovat sinänsä aika pieniä, mutta oikein mitään uutta nimenomaan seutuliikenteen piiriin tulo ei ole vielä luonut. Alan suhtautua pikkuhiljaa epäillen YTV:n liikenteen laajentamiseen. Ei pelkkä seutulippu vielä riitä, YTV-alueella pitäisi vaatimuksena olla laajalti palveleva joukkoliikenne.

----------


## Miska

> Ihmettelen suuresti sitä, ettei Keravalla ja Kirkkonummella liikenteessä tapahdu mitään uudistuksia nyt, kun niiden toteuttaminen olisi helppoa.


Eiköhän tässä ole vain kyse siitä, että Keravan kaupunki ja Kirkkonummen kunta eivät halua (tai eivät ehkä edes pysty) näitä uusia linjoja tai vanhojen linjojen jatkeita rahoittaa. Kirkkonummelle nykyinen U-liikenteeseen perustuva systeemi on varmasti hyvin kallis, koska jokaisesta 3 vyöhykkeen seutumatkasta maksetaan liikennöitsijälle korvaus joka on samaa luokkaa kuin yksi matka 30 km matkan sarjalippulipputaksalla. 

Keravallakin liikennettä on lisätty parin vuoden aikana prosentuaalisesti melko paljon: vuonna 2006 linjat 5, 8, 633, 738 ja 873 ajettiin 10 isolla bussilla ja 2 pikkubussilla ja nyt liikenne hoidetaan 14 isolla bussilla ja 1 pikkubussilla. Lisäksi linjalla 633 aloitettiin vuosien tauon jälkeen sunnuntailiikenne ja syksyllä alkaa päiväliikenne linjalla 873B. Yksittäisiä lähtöjä on lisätty kaikille linjoille. Sinänsä pieneltä tuntuvia muutoksia, mutta verrattaessa muihin 25 000 - 40 000 asukkaan kaupunkeihin, voidaan todeta ettei missään muualla ole joukkoliikennetarjontaa noin runsaasti lisätty. Z-junien lisävuorot eivät ole olleet YTV:n päätettävissä, mutta nekin ovat omalta osaltaan parantaneet keravalaisten joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä. 

Uskon, että Keravan ja Kirkkonummen joukkoliikenneyhteydet paranevat vähitellen myös lähivuosina. Seuraavassa kilpailutuksessa Keravan linjat 5 ja 873 voitaisiin niputtaa yhteen, koska linjan 5 pikkubussi jouduttiin jo vaihtamaan isoon ja linjat palvelevat samaa aluetta. Samalla liikennettä voisi hieman lisätä, jolloin saataisiin täysverinen kokopäivälinja. Linjalle 873 puolestaan on muistaakseni joissain yhteyksissä kaavailtu keskeistä liityntälinjan roolia Vantaan puolella, jolloin vuoroväli olisi jopa viikonloppuisin 20 minuuttia. 

Kirkkonummella isommat linjastomuutokset odottavat varmasti nykyisten linjaliikennelupien päättymistä ja toisaalta Espoon reuna-alueiden kuten Histan kaavoitusratkaisuja.

----------


## Resiina

> Lisäksi linjalla 633 aloitettiin vuosien tauon jälkeen sunnuntailiikenne...


Myös linjalla 5 alkoi tuolloin sunnuntailiikenne.




> ...syksyllä alkaa päiväliikenne linjalla 873B.


Itse asiassa 873B vuoroja syksyllä muutetaan Alikeravan ja Jaakkolan kautta kulkeviksi 873K vuoroiksi ja kyseisellä linjalla alkaa lauantai liikenne. Lisäksi syksyllä alkaa ihan uusi 873 versio linja 873V Päiväkumpu Keravan as normaalia reittiä, Keravan asemalta Kurkelan kautta Vankilalle, kyseistä linjaa ajetaan lauantaisin 3-lähtöä suuntaansa.

----------


## tilt

> Ihmettelen suuresti sitä, ettei Keravalla ja Kirkkonummella liikenteessä tapahdu mitään uudistuksia nyt, kun niiden toteuttaminen olisi helppoa.


Miten niin ei tapahdu? Keravalla tapahtuu merkittävin hiljaisen liikennöintiajan muutos vuosikausiin. Sekä Keravan itä-, että länsiosista on syysliikenteen alkaessa kaivattu keskipäivän puolen tunnin vuoroväli keskustaan ja junaan. Tämä on ollut vakava puute Keravan joukkoliikenteessä ja selvästi alle "YTV-tason". Vuoroväli saavutetaan linjan 5 ja ruuhka-aikojen välissä liikennöivän 738B:n yhdistelmällä. Ruuhka-aikana vuoroväli on 10-n.20 min. Illalla (n.20-22) vuoroväli kasvaa idänkin suuntaan tuntiin, mikä tietysti voisi olla parempikin, mutta asiakaskuntaa on tuohon aikaan arkena aika vähän. Myöhäisillan vuoroissa taas lähtöajat vaikuttaa ensikatselulla hiukan väljiltä junaan nähden; ts. vaihtoaika on aika pitkä.




> Linja 733 olisi myös toivomuslistalla. Se loisi oivat yhteydet sekä Helsinkiin että Keravalle myös useista Vantaan kaupunginosista ja parantaisi myös eräiden työpaikka-alueiden yhteyksiä.


Aina saa toivoa. Aika selkeästi on kuitenkin YTV:n suunnitteluorganisaatiolta tuotu julki, että 733 tyyppistä kokopäivälinjaa ei ole enää tulossa, vaan liityntää parannetaan, mikä siis on jo tapahtunutkin. Realistinen puute on kyllä Keravan ja Itä-Vantaan välinen ruuhka-ajan työpaikkalinja, koska matkalle (vanhan 733 vaikutuspiiriin) osuu paljon todellista tarvetta työpaikkayhteyksistä, ei siis vain "lisäarvopalveluita". Kulkiessaan ....Heikinlaakso-Hakkila-Nikinmäki-Ahjo.... osuudella, luotaisiin vastinetta aivan todelliselle tarpeelle, alkaen jopa Helsingin Heikinlaakson pohjoisosien työpaikka-alueen puutteellisista yhteyksistä Helsingin keskustaan.

Jos itse heittäydyn fiktiivisen toivomuslistan puolelle, huomioimatta matkustajamääriä ja olettaen, että liitynnän lisääminen ei olisi ainoa prioriteetti, kehittäisin kokopäivälinjaa Rautatientori - Heikinlaakso - Hakkila - Nikinmäki - Pohjois-Nikinmäki - Ahjo - Keravan keskusta (- Kurkela  - Nurmikallio). Linjan kulkuaika olisi varsin pitkä, mutta reitillä hoidettaisiin montaa uutta kasvualuetta ja samalla nuo em työmatkaliikennepuutteet Kerava - Itä-Vantaa - Koillis-Helsinki -akselilla. Koska osa työmatkaliikenteestä olisi ruuhkan vastasuuntaan, voitaisiin ruuhkasuunnassa hyvin ohittaa osalla vuoroista esim Koillis-Helsinki, jolloin nämä Z-vuorot palvelisivat erityisesti Nikinmäen seudun suoria yhteyksiä Helsingin keskustasta.

----------


## Resiina

> Jos itse heittäydyn fiktiivisen toivomuslistan puolelle, huomioimatta matkustajamääriä ja olettaen, että liitynnän lisääminen ei olisi ainoa prioriteetti


Heitänpä tässä oman villin ajatuksen
Mitenkä olisi linja Kerava-Ahjo-Sorsakorpi-Vanha Lahdentie-Kehä III-Vaarala-Fazerila-Länsimäentie-Mellunmäki mahdollisesti joko Itäväylän tai Kontulan ja Kehä I:n kautta Itäkeskukseen

----------


## kemkim

> Heitänpä tässä oman villin ajatuksen
> Mitenkä olisi linja Kerava-Ahjo-Sorsakorpi-Vanha Lahdentie-Kehä III-Vaarala-Fazerila-Länsimäentie-Mellunmäki mahdollisesti joko Itäväylän tai Kontulan ja Kehä I:n kautta Itäkeskukseen


Sietäisi harkita, etenkin kun Vuosaaren satamakin avataan ja siellä on työpaikkoja. Linjaa voisi siis jatkaa Vuosaareen?

----------


## hylje

> Heitänpä tässä oman villin ajatuksen
> Mitenkä olisi linja Kerava-Ahjo-Sorsakorpi-Vanha Lahdentie-Kehä III-Vaarala-Fazerila-Länsimäentie-Mellunmäki mahdollisesti joko Itäväylän tai Kontulan ja Kehä I:n kautta Itäkeskukseen


Ohittaa kätevästi Hakunilan. Vanhalta Lahdentieltä tulisi nousta Jokiniementietä ja Hakunilantietä Vaaralaan.

----------


## Miska

> Heitänpä tässä oman villin ajatuksen
> Mitenkä olisi linja Kerava-Ahjo-Sorsakorpi-Vanha Lahdentie-Kehä III-Vaarala-Fazerila-Länsimäentie-Mellunmäki mahdollisesti joko Itäväylän tai Kontulan ja Kehä I:n kautta Itäkeskukseen


Taitaapa vaan olla niin, että tuollaista linjaa ei aivan lähivuosina perusteta. Junissa on hyvin tilaa Tikkurilan pohjoispuolella ja toisaalta nämä vaihdolliset yhteydet Keravalta Tikkurilan kautta Hakunilan ja Länsimäen suuntaan sekä Malmilta Itäkeskuksen suuntaan olisivat matka-ajaltaan jopa suoraa bussilinjaa nopeampia. 

Sen sijaan mahdollista voisi ehkä olla linjojen 87 ja 873 yhdistäminen, jolloin syntyisi suora yhteys Keravalta Savion, Korson, Havukosken ja Hakunilan kautta Mellunmäkeen. Tämäkin häviäisi matka-ajassa vaihdolliselle juna + bussi -yhteydelle, mutta olisi toki hyvä lisäpalvelu ilman lisäkustannuksia.

----------


## hylje

> Sen sijaan mahdollista voisi ehkä olla linjojen 87 ja 873 yhdistäminen, jolloin syntyisi suora yhteys Keravalta Savion, Korson, Havukosken ja Hakunilan kautta Mellunmäkeen. Tämäkin häviäisi matka-ajassa vaihdolliselle juna + bussi -yhteydelle, mutta olisi toki hyvä lisäpalvelu ilman lisäkustannuksia.


Onkohan heilurietuja saatavissa? Tuskin moni koko matkaa kulkee, vaan esimerkiksi Koivukylästä Hakkilaan, Hakunilasta Korsoon.. Selkeät, pitkät linjat ovat mannaa satunnaiselle kulkijalle myös. Jos vielä saisi säännöllisen tiheän vuorovälin ja korkealaatuisen, suoran reitin vaikka muutamaa uutta katua pitkin erityisesti Koivukylässä. Harmi, ettei YTV:llä ole halua tai kykyä investoida joukkoliikenteeseen.

----------


## Miska

> Harmi, ettei YTV:llä ole halua tai kykyä investoida joukkoliikenteeseen.


Eiköhän tuo ensisijaisesti ole kiinni Vantaan kaupungin taloustilanteesta, joka ei tunnetusti niin kovin ruusuinen ole. YTV:llä kun ei ole verotusoikeutta, niin se saa rahoitusta juuri sen verran kuin kaupungit eli vaaleilla valitut kuntapäättäjät sille päättävät antaa.

----------


## kemkim

> Eiköhän tuo ensisijaisesti ole kiinni Vantaan kaupungin taloustilanteesta, joka ei tunnetusti niin kovin ruusuinen ole. YTV:llä kun ei ole verotusoikeutta, niin se saa rahoitusta juuri sen verran kuin kaupungit eli vaaleilla valitut kuntapäättäjät sille päättävät antaa.


Vantaan kaupunki on P.A., joka ei ole mikään uusi uutinen. Nyt siellä säästetään jo perumalla päiväkodeista vanhempien viikonloppukahvittelutilaisuudet ja koulujen joulujuhlatkin ovat vasaran alla. Luulen, että Helsingin syliin se Vantaa päätyy lähiaikoina. Josko joukkoliikenteeseen tulisi sitten lisäsatsausta?

----------


## LateZ

Yllättävää, että Keravan taksilinjat ovat myös YTV-aikana jääneet jäljelle. Millä niissä maksetaan, siis onko niissä kortinlukija ja lippukone, jolla taksin kuljettaja voi tulostaa lipun vaikkapa Helsinkiin asti? Samalla ihmettelen, onko niissä todella niin harvoin matkustajia, ettei kannata laajentaa normaalin pienkalustolinjan liikennöintiaikaa? Kuitenkin luulisi väkeä kulkeavan jonkin verran enemmän, jos autoa ei tarvitse erikseen kutsua.

----------


## GT8N

> Kuitenkin luulisi väkeä kulkeavan jonkin verran enemmän, jos autoa ei tarvitse erikseen kutsua.


Näinhän se aina on. Pelkästään jonkin palvelulinjan, (tai sen tyyppisen) käyttö vaatii tavalliselta ihmiseltä jo suurta rohkeutta. Puhumattakaan kutsuohjatusta. Mikäs sen puhelinnumero olikaan, miten kauan se kestää, mitä reittiä se kulkee? ...Äh helpompi on kun menen autolla. 

Kyllähän se vaan on niin, että täyskokoinen bussi rahastuslaitteineen on parempi vaihtoehto, kuin pikkubussi. Siihen on kuitekin päädytty valitettavan usein p.a.:lla YTV-aluella. En kuitenkaan väitä, että jokapaikkaan on päästävä kymmenen minuutin välein telibussilla, mutta olisi ihan oikeasti syytä miettiä, että mitä jarkeä on pyörittää useita pikkubussilinjoja (siis etenkin Helsingissä), jos koko siivulla ruuhka-aikaan ei kulje yhtä ainutta matkustajaa. Eihän sen pikkubussiliikenteen pyörittäminenkään ole ihan ilmaista!

----------


## Resiina

> Yllättävää, että Keravan taksilinjat ovat myös YTV-aikana jääneet jäljelle. Millä niissä maksetaan, siis onko niissä kortinlukija ja lippukone, jolla taksin kuljettaja voi tulostaa lipun vaikkapa Helsinkiin asti? .


Kortinlukija ja lipunmyyntilaite löytyy taksikopilta itse autoista sitä ei löydy, sitä en tiedä miten kertalippujen kanssa menetellään. Ns taksilähdöt ajaa ihan tavalliset taksit, eli paikka määrä vaihtelee 4-16 paikkaa autosta riippuen.




> Kyllähän se vaan on niin, että täyskokoinen bussi rahastuslaitteineen on parempi vaihtoehto, kuin pikkubussi. Siihen on kuitekin päädytty valitettavan usein p.a.:lla YTV-aluella. En kuitenkaan väitä, että jokapaikkaan on päästävä kymmenen minuutin välein telibussilla, mutta olisi ihan oikeasti syytä miettiä, että mitä jarkeä on pyörittää useita pikkubussilinjoja (siis etenkin Helsingissä), jos koko siivulla ruuhka-aikaan ei kulje yhtä ainutta matkustajaa. Eihän sen pikkubussiliikenteen pyörittäminenkään ole ihan ilmaista!


Linjaa 5 ajetaan jo nykyäänkin täyskokoisella bussilla, mutta linjan 8 liikennöinti on tällä hetkellä käytännössä mahdotonta täyskokoisella bussilla johtuen Kytömaan ja virrenkulman käätöpaikkojen ahtaudesta/Niiden puuttumisesta ja Laineentien huonokuntoisuudesta, ja vankilallakin kääntyminen on aika hankalaa isommalla bussilla
Tässä alla kuvat Kytömaalta, Virrenkulmasta ja Laineentieltä
Kytömaa (Kääntöpaikka risteyksessä)

Virrenkulma (Kääntöpaikka risteyksessä/linjan 8 auto kyseisessä risteyksessä)

Laineentie (välillä tämä kyseinen tie on siinä kunnossa ettei edes pikkubussilla ole asiaa sinne)





> (siis etenkin Helsingissä)


Nyt ei ollutkaan kyse Helsingistä, eihän Helsingissä ajeta tavallisia linjoja pikkubusseilla, vain palvelulinjat hoidetaan pikkubusseilla.

Kytömaalle alkoi kulkea bussi 1993, jolloin kyseinen seisake lakkautettiin. Kun oikorata rakennettiin niin valitettavati samalla hävisi kytömaan kääntöpaikka, jossa pystyi kääntämään bussin.





> Kyllähän se vaan on niin, että täyskokoinen bussi rahastuslaitteineen on parempi vaihtoehto, kuin pikkubussi.


Niin olisihan se hienoa, siihen tuleekin pyrkiä. Mutta tällä hetkellä se ei aina ole mahdollista.




> ettei kannata laajentaa normaalin pienkalustolinjan liikennöintiaikaa? Kuitenkin luulisi väkeä kulkeavan jonkin verran enemmän, jos autoa ei tarvitse erikseen kutsua.


Valitettavasti kyseiset lähdöt ovat kutsutakseja, siitä syystä siinä tillaja maksaa vain toteutuneista lähdöistä, tässä tulee myös vastaan se että mitä kunta on valmis maksamaan YTV:lle.

----------


## LateZ

Sepä olisikin mielenkiintoista tietää, kuinka usein taksilähdöt ajetaan. Lähinnä sitä ajoin takaa, muuten on vaikea arvioida linjan mielekkyyttä linja-autolla ajettavana.

----------


## Samppa

> Ns taksilähdöt ajaa ihan tavalliset taksit, eli paikka määrä vaihtelee 4-16 paikkaa autosta riippuen.


Taksissa voi olla korkeintaan 8 matkustajapaikkaa.

----------


## JT

No niin, nyt on YTV vihdoin numeroinut koko Kirkkonummen alueen linjat sisäisiä ja U-linjoja myöten omille tunnuksilleen - tosin sen olisi kyllä voinut jättää tekemättä, sillä tuleva numeroiden ja kirjainten yhdistelmien määrä on aivan järjetöntä luokkaa. 

Helsingistä lähteviä linjoja ovat 167, 176, 177, 178, 180, 181, 182, 186, 189 ja 190, jotka kertovat ainoastaan reitin/suunnan Kirkkonummen matkahuollolta eteenpäin (lukuunottamatta 167:aa, joka pysyy ennallaan ja 190:ä, joka on entinen 170). Nykyiset reittivariaatiot ennen Kirkkonummen Keskustaa (1, 2, 3, 4) korvataan kirjaimilla (X, L, S, M), joiden lisäksi ovat nykyiset K = Kivenlahden kautta ja T = Lauttasaaren läpi.

Ja E:hän tarkoittaa luonnollisesti sekä Kivenlahden ja Ericssonin kautta. Noiden numerotunnusten lisäksi Kirkkonummen alueella on käytössä N- ja V-tunnuksia, joilla ei ole yksikäsitteistä selitettä. Ne kertovat mm., että ajetaan joko Ravalsin kautta tai Ravalsin että Gesterbyn kautta. Ota noista nyt sitten selvää...Näiden lisäksi Kirkkonummen sisällä on omat numerosarjat sisäisille linjoille. 

Kovasti ihmettelen kuinka Pohjolan Liikenne ja YTV ovat päässeet yhteisymmärykseen tulevasta linjaremontista (lue: linjasotkusta), sillä PL:lle tuosta voisi ennustaa pelkkää tappiota. Suoraan sanottuna tämä asiakasystävällisyyden alasajo karkottanee taas lisää bussin käyttäjiä omaan autoon. Epäilen vahvasti myös sitä, saadaanko bussien linjakilpiinkään noita tunnuksia tismalleen mahdutettua. Nytkin taitaa jotkut 174KT-vuorot mennä kilvissä pelkällä 174:llä riippuen autosta. Ja tulevissa aikatauluissa noita viiden merkin tunnuksia ovat suurin osa (kuten 180XE tai 182MN yms.).

Mielestäni nykyiset tunnukset (171-174 (K,T)) tulisi ehdottomasti säilyttää nykyisellään linjalupien päättymiseen saakka. Niillä ei oikeastaan ole nyt muuta arvoa kuin kertovat espoolaisille kyseessä olevan U-linja, johon kelpaa matkakortti. Kirkkonummelaiset pärjäisivät oikein mainiosti ilman mitään linjatunnuksia, mutta YTV:lle näyttää olevan jonkin sortin pakkomielle yksilöidä jokaikinen reittivariaatio omalla tunnuksellaan oli se sitten asiakasystävällistä tai ei.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tämä ytv:n uusi systeemi on paljon epäselvempi kuin ennen. Jos vertaa wikströmin aikaan niin silloin oli montusta lähdettäessä 4 numerovariaatiota. 1,2,3 ja 4. Tuo 170-sarja oli sitten ytv:n uudistuksessa ihan hyvä, että osattiin erottaa selkästi Kirkkonummen liikenne. Mielestäni tämä on toiminut ihan hyvin tähän asti. Nyt sitten tulee niin monta erilaista kirjain- ja numerovariaatiota etten lähde niitä edes luettelemaan. Nämä "sisäiset" taitavat olla ilman mitään numeroita. Tyyliin "Kirkkonummi-Kantvik-Upinniemi". Tästä käy ihan selkeästi ilmi mihin bussi on matkalla, ehkä jopa paremmin kuin näissä uusissa JT:n mainitsemissa numeroissa. Kirkkonummelle pitäisi nyt saada sitten jokaiselle pysäkille pysäkkitaulu mistä käy ilmi mihin mikäkin numero- ja kirjainvariaatio menee. Mielestäni tämä uusi systeemi ei ole kauhean asiakasystävällistä, ja aiheuttaa ihan varmasti sekaannusta alussa.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

Tutkiskelimpa kesän aikataulukirjasta näitä Kirkkonummen uusia linjanuemroita, eikä muuta voi sanoa kuin että aikamoisen sekasotkun on ytv onnistunut kehittelemään!

Ihmetystä herättää mm. se, ettei sisäisten ja Helsinkiin suuntautuvien linjojen välille ole saatu aikaiseksi mitään yhteneväisyyttä, kyseessä on kuitenkin käytännössä saman linjan lyhempi ja pidempi versio. Kuka esimerkiksi arvaisi, että linjat 32 ja 177 tai 38 ja 186 menevät Kirkkonummelta samaan paikkaan? Miksei sisäisille linjoille ole annettu ainakin sama viimeinen numero, jolloin Upinniemeen pääsisikin linjoilla 77 (tai 37) ja 177 ja Pikkalaan 86 (tai 36) ja 186 ?


Kaiken muun hyvän lisäksi aikataulukirjaan painettujen ja netistä löytyvien linjakohtaisten aikataulujen (joita ei sisäisille linjoille ole lainkaan) väliltä löytyy ainakin yksi kummallinen poikkeama: aikataulukirja tuntee linjalle 178 kirjainversiot M, MK ja MN. Näiden lisäksi nettiversiossa kaksi sunnuntailähtöä on tunnuksella 178KM (kirjassa samat lähdöt ovat MK). Myös linjaoppaaseen tämä versio on päässyt omaksi linjakseen, mutta ainakin pysäkkiluettelosta olin katsovinani, että 178KM kulkisi täysin samaa reittiä (eli Helsinki-Kivenlahti-Masala-Kirkkonummi-Gesterby-Kantvik-Upinniemi) kuin 178MK  :Confused:   :Confused: 

Vaikuttaisi aivan siltä, kuin ytv:ssäkään ei oltaisi perillä näistä uusista tunnuksista ja sitten joko nettiin on livahtanut vahingossa ylimääräinen linjaversio tai jos tosiaan on tarkoitus olla kaksi eri versiota, on painettuun aikatauluun merkitty vain toinen. Kaiken lisäksi (muutenkin ontuva) logiikka ei oikein pelaa tunnuksessa KM, sillä muissa versioissa on aina ensin entiset 1-4 korvaava kirjain ja sitten muut tarkennukset, mutta tässä olisikin toisinpäin...

Tämäkö on sitä erinomaista matkustajainformaatiota  :Mad:  ?

----------


## LateZ

Kaipa tuossa Kirkkonummen sisäisten numeroinnissa on enemmänkin kyse siitä, että YTV haluaa saada nekin näkymään normaalisti tietojärjestelmissään. Ehkäpä joskus reittiopas osaa antaa yhteyden Kantvik-Veikkola ja pysäkkiaikataulut löytyvät kätevästi netistä. Eivät sekavatkaan numerot sinänsä palvelua heikennä, jos Pohjolan Liikenne julkaisee vielä vanhanmalliset aikataulut.

Eräänä ongelmana tietojärjestelmissä saattaa olla se, että Kirkkonummen liikenne perustuu pitkälti järjestettyihin vaihtoihin. Tajuaako esim. reittiopas sitä, että vaihto voi toimia, vaikkei sille olisi jätetty lainkaan vaihtoaikaa. Tai pystyykö tietojärjestelmästä tulostettu Gesterbyn pysäkkiaikataulu kertomaan, että Veikkolasta Kirkkonummelle kulkevasta bussista voikin vaihtaa Helsinkiin?

----------


## tislauskolonni

Kehäradan valmistuttua voisi linjan 633 kenties katkaista Tammistoon. Tammistosta se voisi kulkea Jumbon ja Flamingon ja lentoaseman kautta normaalireitilleen. Tuon linjan kaikki vuorot voisivat mahdollisesti alkaa kulkemaan Korson kautta. Näin saataisiin suora yhtys Pakkalan palveluihin ja lentoasemalle Keravalta ja Korsosta. Näin tietenkin menetettäisiin suora bussiyhteys Keravalta Helsinkiin Tuusulanväylää pitkin, mutta tämä voistaisiin korvata parantamalla Lahdenväylän yhteyttä. 

Lahdenväylän varrella on tietenkin Viikki ja Lahdenväylää kulkevat vuorot palvelevat myös Kumpulan kampusta. 738:n K-vuoroja saisi siis lisätä tuntuvasti, varsinkin kun Pohjois-Nikinmäen tienoilla tullaan ilmeisemmin vielä rakentamaan paljon. Toivottavasti Lahdenväylän varrelle saadaan vielä lisää bussipysäkeitä jossain vaiheessa. Tällöin 738 voisi palvella myös Keravalta Itä-Vantaalle matkustavia.

----------


## tilt

> Kehäradan valmistuttua voisi linjan 633 kenties katkaista Tammistoon. Tammistosta se voisi kulkea Jumbon ja Flamingon ja lentoaseman kautta normaalireitilleen. Tuon linjan kaikki vuorot voisivat mahdollisesti alkaa kulkemaan Korson kautta. Näin saataisiin suora yhtys Pakkalan palveluihin ja lentoasemalle Keravalta ja Korsosta. Näin tietenkin menetettäisiin suora bussiyhteys Keravalta Helsinkiin Tuusulanväylää pitkin, mutta tämä voistaisiin korvata parantamalla Lahdenväylän yhteyttä.


En usko, että ehdottamasi uudistus palvelisi käyttäjäkuntaa parhaalla tavalla. Olisi tietenkin hienoa, jos Keravalta ja Korsosta parannettaisiin (suoria) yhteyksiä Pakkalan ja Lentoaseman alueille, mutta ne eivät tälläkään hetkellä ole 633:n vaikutuspiirissä asuvien kannalta huonosti palveltuja alueita. Itse käytän usein yhteyttä Ke5/738 - H/R/Z - v61, jolla vuorotiheyden kasvu matkan loppua kohti takaa onnistuneet vaihdot välille Kerava (itä- tai länsiosat) - Keravan asema - Tikkurila - Pakkala. Sen sijaan 633:n käyttö on perusteltua juuri Tuusulantien/Mäkelänkadun varrelle, niin Keravalta kuin Korsostakin. Näille alueille ei raideyhteyksien kautta ole vuorotarjonnaltaan toimivaa yhteyttä. Kaikkien vuorojen muuttaminen K-vuoroiksi taas heikentää oleellisesti Savion, Vallinojan ja Vierumäen ruuhka-ajan työmatkaliikennettä em Tuusulantien/mäkelänkadun vaikutuspiiriin. Hiljaisena aikana K-vuorot on perusteltuja, ruuhkassakin täydentävänä yhteytenä. Uskoisin, että jatkuvasti vähemmän porukkaa käyttää 633:a pohjoisesta päätösterminaaliin RTtorille, koska juna on ainakin Keravan aseman vaikutuspiiristä ylivoimainen nopeudessa. Savion laidoilta, Vallinojalta, ja Tuusulantien varresta tullee valtaosa RTtorille menijöistä. Ehdottamasi yhteys kyllä voisi olla houkutteleva 900-sarjan täydentävä linja, kehäradan valmistuessa, mutta 633 nykyreittiä ei voida poistaa.




> Lahdenväylän varrella on tietenkin Viikki ja Lahdenväylää kulkevat vuorot palvelevat myös Kumpulan kampusta. 738:n K-vuoroja saisi siis lisätä tuntuvasti, varsinkin kun Pohjois-Nikinmäen tienoilla tullaan ilmeisemmin vielä rakentamaan paljon. Toivottavasti Lahdenväylän varrelle saadaan vielä lisää bussipysäkeitä jossain vaiheessa. Tällöin 738 voisi palvella myös Keravalta Itä-Vantaalle matkustavia.


Keravalta Itä-Vantaalle, siis selvästi pääradan itäpuolelle (Hakunila/Hakkila) puuttuu kokonaan toimiva julkinen liikenne 733:n lakkautuksen myötä. Tästä on jauhettu aiemmin eri ketjuissakin jo. Tuntuu hullulta kun 738 huristaa moottoritiellä lukuisien työpaikkojen ohi pysähtymättä, kun kuitenkin sen ensisijainen tarkoitus on palvella muita kuin pääterminaaliin meneviä. "Moottoritiepysäkki" olisi erittäin tervetullut edes Hakkilaan, johon sitä on ymmärtääkseni kaavailtukin. Olen jopa ehdotellut YTV:n taholle 738:n hiljaisen päiväliikenteen perustamista, vaikka pidemmän linjan muodossa (Pohjois-Nikinmäki -> Nikinmäki -kieppaus uusien teiden valmistuttua). Tällöin saataisiin Lahdenväylän/Kustaa Vaasantien/Hämeentien seudut kokopäiväiseen palveluun, koska niille pohjoisesta kulku raiteita pitkin tuo niin suuren ajallisen mutkan, että henkilöauto on varma valinta. No, tämän perustellun ehdotuksen sijaan uudessa aikataulussa vuoroväliä hiukan tihennettiin, mutta liikennöintiaikaa supistettiin, niin aamun lopusta, kuin illan alusta ja lopusta :Mad: .

----------


## tislauskolonni

Mielestäni Hvitträskiin pitäisi järjestää joukkoliikennettä sunnuntaisin edes kesäisin. Tätä Kauklahden aseman ja Hvitträskin välistä linjaa voisi liikennöidä vaikkapa samoilla pikkubusseilla, jotka ovat linjan 61 käytössä maantaista lauantaihin. Turisteille jaettaviin esitteisiin pitäisi saada maininta tuosta linjasta aikatauluineen ja opastuksineen. Tällöin käyttäjiä voisi oikeastikin löytyä. Kesäsunnuntaisin Hvitträsk oli avoinna 11-17, niin linjaa voisi liikennöidä yhdellä pikkubussilla vaikka klo 13-17. Ei tuon pitäisi kovin kalliiksi tulla.

----------


## aki

Onko kenelläkään tietoa milloin kirkkonummen YTV(HSL)-liikenne kilpailutetaan ensimmäisen kerran? Ketjun alkupään viesteistä luin että jos tuleva HSL hyväksyisi kirkkonummen kilpailutettavaan liikenteeseen myös maaseutuautoja joissa olisi korkeat selkänojat ja pehmeät penkit niin niitä voitaisiin jatkossa hyväksyä myös muille seutulinjoille! Itse näkisin mieluusti varsinkin pitkillä seutulinjoilla puolimatalia lahti 402-tyyppisiä autoja joita on tällä hetkellä korsisaarella kaksi kappaletta, autot 82 ja 83. Muutaman kerran olen tällaisella matkustanut kampista kotiini pähkinärinteeseen linjalla 339 koska näissä matkustusmukavuus on huomattavasti parempi kuin 363:n pätkä-manneissa! Tämäntyyppisiä linjoja olisi mm. 165,315,324,613,731,741 ja 742.

----------


## Alur

Eduskunnan käsittelyssä oleva joukkoliikennelaki on Kirkkonummen osalta saanut uuden vuosiluvun siirtymäsäännökseen eli nykyisten linjaliikennelupien seuraajat on mahdollista irtisanoa päättymään 30.6.2013. Kokonaisvaltaisemman kilpailutetun liikenteen voi siis saada alkamaan aikaisintaan tuolloin. Jotain pientä täydentävää liikennettä voi tietysti kilpailuttaa jo aiemminkin.

----------


## Resiina

Tänä vuonna on ensimmäistä kertaa Keravalla julkista bussiliikennettä joulupäivänä 25.12.2009 kun linja 633A liikennöi tunnin vuorovälillä Keravalta klo 11.33-20.33 ja Helsingistä klo 12.36-21-36.
Aikaisemmin keravalla ei ole liikkunut yksikään bussi joulupäivänä, vaan liikenne on käynnistynyt uudelleen tapaninpäivänä.

----------


## tommi.immonen

http://www.pohjolanliikenne.fi/ajank...kirkkonummella

----------


## JT

HSL:n hallituksen ensi viikon kokouksen esityslistalta löytyy myöskin Kirkkonummen sisäisen ja seutulinjaston alustava linjastosuunnitelma vuosille 2013-2017. Kokouksessa kuullaan mm. Espoon, Kirkkonummen ja Uudenmaan ELY:n päättäjien lausunnot suunnitelmasta. Linkki suunnitelmaan.

Mielipiteitä suunnitelmasta?

Arkisin päiväsaikaan Kirkkonummen keskustasta menisi Espoon suuntaan kaksi kertaa tunnissa linjat 170 ja 172 Ravalsin, Gesterbyn ja Masalan kautta. 172 tulee  Upinniemestä Kantvikin kautta. Omasta mielestä Keskustasta voisi olla päiväsaikaankin suorempi yhteys Espooseen 51-tietä pitkin. Eli linja 170 voisi kulkea 30 min välein ja 172 (mielellään sitten jollain muulla linjanumerolla) menisi tunnin välein Upinniemi - Matkakeskus - Ravals - Gesterby - tie 51 - Espoo.

Kirkkonummi - Veikkola -akselilla linjoja on ymmärrettävästi suoristettu ja selkeytetty nykyisestä sekamelskasta, mutta riittääkö suunnitelman mukainen linjasto kattamaan kaikki nykyiset koulumatkatarpeet kun suunnitelmassa on vieläpä pyritty siihen, että nykyiset varsinaisen joukkoliikenteen ulkopuolella olevat pikkubussikuljetuksetkin saataisiin karsittua pois. Esimerkiksi Evitskogintie välillä Lapinkyläntie - Solvikintie on pelkästään koululaislinjan 24 (Veikkola - Evitskog - Kauhala) varassa eikä sieltä pääse oikein järkevästi Kirkkonummen Keskustaan. Kyseisellä tieosuudella on kuitenkin alueeseen nähden paljon asutusta mukaanlukien Lapinkylän kylä. 

Olisikin ehkä paikallaan vaihtaa linjojen 22 ja 23 reitit päittäin Lapinkylästä etelään. Silloin linja 24 voitaisiin laittaa vaikka kulkemaan Kylmälästä suoraan Lapinkylään, Kauhalaan ja palvelemaan edelleen bussittomia osuuksia Aavarannasta Volsiin. Volsista se voisi jatkaa sitten linjana 21 Masalaan.

----------


## Kuru

Miksi suorempi yhteys espooseen? Nykyisinkin aika lailla 30-50% päivämatkustajista menee tai tulee heikkilä-masala akselille. Jos se suorempi auto on n.10 min nopeempi niin ei sillä nyt hirveesti hurrata(varsinkin kun joko se jatkoyhteys meni jo tai sitä joutuu joka tapauksessa odottamaan). Varsinkaan jos sillä kuskataan päiväsaikaan n.10 henkeä kerrallaan, sen takia x:ää ei päivällä ajella, viisaampi olisi joitain pikavuoroja esim.hangosta ajattaa k-nummen kautta. Viisaampi ratkaisu upinniemi-ravals ja k-nummi-hki välille olisi että upinniemi-keskusta ja ravals-keskusta ajettaisiin pienemmillä autoilla(max 32-paikkaisilla) ja k-nummi - hki ajettaisiin täyskokoisilla busseilla(pehmein penkein).

Lapinkylä-evitskog suuntaan pitäisi järjestää ennemminkin palvelulinja pienemmällä autolla, nykyisin ei kovin montaa ihmistä kouluvuoroilla kulje, koululaisten lisäksi. Koululaiset tilausajoihin tai normibussilla normivuorot ja palvelulinjat lisäksi. Evitskogin suunnassa tulee aina ongelmaksi se, että ei kaikkialla voi käydä bussilla ja ei ole järkeäkään, nimim.siellä asuva. Jos palvelulinjakin kiertelisi sivuteitä niin olisi kuskista lähtien kaikilla pissahätä ennenkuin päästäis perille. Maaseudun ongelmat on aina erilaisia kuin kaupungissa, ei kukaan viitti viittä kilsaa kävellä bussille, ennemmin mennään omalla autolla. 

Hsl:n pitäisi nyt kuunnella paikallisia, kuskeja ja matkustajiakin ja miettiä linjastoa ihan eri ajatusmaailmalla kuin kaupungeissa(kaupungissa jatkoyhteyksiä tulee ja menee, täällä ei voi niin tehdä). Kirkkonummi on todella hajanainen ja ihan sama mitä on rakennettu niin joukkoliikennettä ei ole ajateltu. Nykyinen systeemi joka on erikoislaatuinen toimii, aika pieni on prosentti joka jää kyydistä, jos vertaisi esim. helsinkiin taikka vaikka vaan espooseen.

Pahin noissa suunnitelmissa on tuo länsimetron kanssa tuleva ajatusmaailma, mikäli matinkylään asti vain ajetaan linjoja, ihan varmasti tulee bussimatkustajat siirtymään autoihin. Kuka viittii useammassa paikassa tehdä vaihtoja, kun nyt voit aamullakin päästä yhdellä bussilla mm. lauttasaareen? tai kun westendin asialla voit vaihtaa mm.550:n lennosta, eikä ensin mennä matinkylään, metrolla jonnekin ja sitten bussilla....

----------


## Fransiscus

Kirkkonummen asukkaat ovat vielä jonkin aikaa Wikströmin kanssa tehdyn pitkän U-liikennöintisopimuksen vuoksi, jonka vuoksi HSL ei voi suunnitella seudun liikennettä ennen sopimuksen loppumista. U-linjoillahan periaate on se, että liikennöitsijälle maksetaan per nousu, ja liikennöitsijä hoitaa liikenteen itsenäisesti sen mukaan, kun katsoo tarpeelliseksi.

Sen vuoksi liikennettä ei myöskään laajenneta ennenkuin HSL pääsee suunnittelemaan. Vantaalla ja Espoossa hoidetaan liikennettä Sepänkylän, Veklahden ja varisnkin Masalantien Masalan keskustasta pohjoiseen uslottuvien osien kaltaisilla paikoilla varsin hyvin, Kirkkonummella siitä ei ole toivoa, kun Pohjolan liikenne pitää kaikkiennäiden palvelua kannattamattomana, jota se toki saattaa ollakin.

Minua kuitenkin kiinnostaa se, miten tähän päädyttiin. Miksi kädet sidottiin Wikströmin kanssa niin pitkäksi aikaa, vaikka oli tiedossa, että muutos oli tulossa?

Oma käsitykseni on se, että Wikströmille haluttiin antaa joululahja. Muuten sillä ei olisi ollut mitä myydä Pohjolan liikenteelle. Samalla luultavasti haluttiin myös asettaa kunnan tulevat päättäjät tapahtuneen eteen, eli estää heitä suostumasta palvelun parantamiseen, koska se olisi merkinnyt myös lisääntyviä korvauksia liikenteen hoitamisesta. Luultavasti takana oli myös kielipoliittisia syitä. Parempi joukkoliikenne houkuttelisi kuntaan lisää suomenkielisiä, vieläpä ehkä pienituloisempia muuttajia kuin muuten.

Olisin hyvin kiinnostunut kuulemaan, josko asiasta on jollakulla oikein tietoakin. Jos edellisessä on virheitä, niitäkin sopii oikoa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kirkkonummen asukkaat ovat vielä jonkin aikaa Wikströmin kanssa tehdyn pitkän U-liikennöintisopimuksen vuoksi, jonka vuoksi HSL ei voi suunnitella seudun liikennettä ennen sopimuksen loppumista. -- Minua kuitenkin kiinnostaa se, miten tähän päädyttiin. Miksi kädet sidottiin Wikströmin kanssa niin pitkäksi aikaa, vaikka oli tiedossa, että muutos oli tulossa?


Olet sekoittanut kaksi eri sopimusta: linjaliikenneluvan ja U-liikennesopimuksen.

Liikenteen suunnittelua ei rajoita U-liikennesopimus vaan Suomen linjaliikennelupasysteemi, jossa Wikströmillä (siis nykyisin Pohjolan liikenteellä) on yksinoikeus reittien liikennöintiin. Se ei ole riippuvainen HSL:n päätöksenteosta, vaan linjaliikenneluvat myönsi valtio lääninhallitusten kautta. Se oli myös ainoa lakisääteinen tapa ylipäätään ajaa matkustajaliikennettä HSL-alueen ulkopuolella. HSL-alueen laajentuessa linjaliikenneluvat eivät automaattisesti purkaudu.

Linjaliikennelupia ei enää voi myöntää, mutta siirtymäkausi on erittäin pitkä. Wikströmin ainoa myyntiarvo oli juuri linjaliikenneluvissa, jotka sille oli lääninhallitus myöntänyt kauan sitten. Ei HSL eikä YTV voi vaikuttaa niiden voimassaoloon ja irtisanomisiin.

U-liikennesopimus taas on vain HSL:n ja liikennöitsijän sopimus lippujen kelpoisuudesta. Se ei oikeuta eikä velvoita HSL:ää itse liikenteen hoidon suhteen mitenkään. U-liikenne alkoi vasta välittömästi sen jälkeen kun PL oli Wikströmin ostanut. Wikström ei siihen halunnut.

U-liikennesopimusten irtisanomisaika on 3 kuukautta, eli niillä ei ole käytännössä mitään myyntiarvoa, ja kuka tahansa pääkaupunkiseudun vakiovuoroliikennöitsijä voi varmasti halutessaan liittyä U-liikennesopimukseen.

----------


## Kuru

> Sen vuoksi liikennettä ei myöskään laajenneta ennenkuin HSL pääsee suunnittelemaan. Vantaalla ja Espoossa hoidetaan liikennettä Sepänkylän, Veklahden ja varisnkin Masalantien Masalan keskustasta pohjoiseen uslottuvien osien kaltaisilla paikoilla varsin hyvin, Kirkkonummella siitä ei ole toivoa, kun Pohjolan liikenne pitää kaikkiennäiden palvelua kannattamattomana, jota se toki saattaa ollakin.


Niinhän se onkin, kesäisin veklahti-oitmäki-lapinkylä-evitskog-veikkola on lähes täysin tyhjä vuoro, kouluaikana on vain koululaisia ja hajanaisia matkustajia. Ei mikään itsestään kannattava joukkoliikenne voi perustua siihen että palvellaan yhtä tai kahta ihmistä, ensin pitää olla kysyntä että voidaan luoda tarjontaa, pätee kaikkeen liiketoimintaan. Voihan hsl-aikana järjestää vaikka viiden minuutin välein vuoroja veklahteen, niin pitkään kuin joku maksaa liikennöitsijälle penkkien tuulettelusta  :Laughing:  Vuoroja on lopeteltu pitkään näiltä alueilta, ainoastaan siitä syystä ettei ole matkustajia, jo wikströmin aikanakin.

----------


## Jussi

> Niinhän se onkin, kesäisin veklahti-oitmäki-lapinkylä-evitskog-veikkola on lähes täysin tyhjä vuoro, kouluaikana on vain koululaisia ja hajanaisia matkustajia. Ei mikään itsestään kannattava joukkoliikenne voi perustua siihen että palvellaan yhtä tai kahta ihmistä, ensin pitää olla kysyntä että voidaan luoda tarjontaa, pätee kaikkeen liiketoimintaan. Voihan hsl-aikana järjestää vaikka viiden minuutin välein vuoroja veklahteen, niin pitkään kuin joku maksaa liikennöitsijälle penkkien tuulettelusta  Vuoroja on lopeteltu pitkään näiltä alueilta, ainoastaan siitä syystä ettei ole matkustajia, jo wikströmin aikanakin.


Ottamatta kantaa Kirkkonummen tilanteeseen, kun en sitä juuri tunne, täytyy muistaa että osaltaa myös tarjonta synnyttää kysyntää. Jos vuoroja on vain pari kertaa päivässä, ja nekin ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella, työmatkojen teko joukkoliikenteellä on käytännössä mahdotonta joten alueen asukkaiden täytyy hoitaa matkansa jotenkin muuten, käytännössä useimmiten autolla. Jos taas vuorotarjonta olisi parempi, kaksi autoa omistava perhe voisi luopua toisesta ja mahdollisesti jättää sen yhdenkin kotiin ja tehdä työmatkat julkisilla.

----------


## Kuru

> Ottamatta kantaa Kirkkonummen tilanteeseen, kun en sitä juuri tunne, täytyy muistaa että osaltaa myös tarjonta synnyttää kysyntää. Jos vuoroja on vain pari kertaa päivässä, ja nekin ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella, työmatkojen teko joukkoliikenteellä on käytännössä mahdotonta joten alueen asukkaiden täytyy hoitaa matkansa jotenkin muuten, käytännössä useimmiten autolla. Jos taas vuorotarjonta olisi parempi, kaksi autoa omistava perhe voisi luopua toisesta ja mahdollisesti jättää sen yhdenkin kotiin ja tehdä työmatkat julkisilla.


Talviaikana vuoroja on paljon enempi, mutta enempi vain koululaisten liikkumisaikaan. 7-17. Viikonloppuisin ei ollenkaan. Nämä ovat lähinnä jo vuosia jatkuneen matkustajamäärän laskun takia. Monesti "maalle" muuttaneet ovat ihan tietoisesti muuttaneet sinne missä julkiset ei kulje 24/7, ainakin ne joitten kanssa on tullu juteltua.

----------


## Fransiscus

Ensin kiitokset lupakäytännön selventämisestä aikaisempaan viestiini viitaten.

Toiseksi: varsinkin Masalantien varrella on sen verran asutusta, että potentiaalista kysyntää on olemassa, eli tämä on osittain muna-kanaongelma.

Kolmanneksi: rautatieseisakkeiden ulkopuolella asiaa voidaan auttaa kaavoituksella, jonka pitäisi olla nauhamaista ja keskittyä liikennöimiskelpoisten teiden varsille. Kun Kirkkonummen väkiluku joka tapauksessa lisääntyy, uudessa rakentamisessa tulisi ottaa huomioon myös joukkoliikenne.

----------


## Kuru

> Kolmanneksi: rautatieseisakkeiden ulkopuolella asiaa voidaan auttaa kaavoituksella, jonka pitäisi olla nauhamaista ja keskittyä liikennöimiskelpoisten teiden varsille. Kun Kirkkonummen väkiluku joka tapauksessa lisääntyy, uudessa rakentamisessa tulisi ottaa huomioon myös joukkoliikenne.


Joukkoliikenne olisi pitänyt ottaa huomioon jo laajakalliotakin suunnitellessa, nyt alkaa kävelymatka olemaan jo kohtalainen asuinalueen nurkalta pysäkille. Kirkkonummi on vaan asutukseltaan kuin huonolla haulikolla ammuttu, jotain siellä, jotain täällä. Jotenkin vain luulen että vaikka uusia asuinalueita tulisi, niin tuskinpa kuntaa yhtään enempää kiinnostaa tehdä siitä joukkoliikenteelle fiksua. Nyt alkaa olla oikeasti myöhäistä kaavoituksella korjata vanhoja virheitä.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Vaikka unohdettaisiin pienemmät kylät Kirkkonummen pohjoisosissa, niin kyllä jo yksin Veikkola ansaitsisi paremmat yhteydet Kirkkonummen eteläosiin. Muutenkin Veikkolan pohjoisosien joukkoliikenne on surkealla tolalla. Yksi mahdollisuus Veikkolan yhteyksien parantamiseen voisi olla ajaa Veikkolasta Kirkkonummen keskustaajamaan reittiä Lapinkyläntie-Österbyntie-Veklahdentie-Gesterbyntie. Siis selkeä palvelu Veikkola-Gesterby-Kirkkonummi Tällöin Veikkolalaiset saisivat kohtuullisen nopean ja selkeän joukkoliikenneyhteyden eteläiseen Kirkkonummeen. Tällaisten selkeiden yhteyksien ansiosta Veikkolassa asuvat perheet voisivat kenties selvitä vain yhden auton varassa. Tämän reitin ulkopuolella olevaa asutusta voisi koulupäivinä palvella nykyisen kaltainen liikenne, jolla koululaiset pääsee kouluihinsa ja muutama satunnainen matkaaja palveluiden äärelle. Koulupäivien ulkopuolella pääreitin ulkopuolisen liikennöinnin voisi hoitaa palveluliikenteenä. 

Kaavoituksessa kyllä saisi ottaa joukkoliikenteen paremmin huomioon. Kirkkonummella mielestäni ensisijaisia kaavoituskohteita pitäisi olla asemanseudut. Pientaloasujaa, jolla tyypillisesti on auto käytössään, voi olla melko hankala houkutella jättämään auto kotiin ja hyppäämään bussin kyytiin. Juna on varmasti paljon houkuttelevampi vaihtoehto. Tällä hetkellä esimerkiksi Luoman aseman ympärillä varsinkin Kehä III:n ja radan välillä on paljon rakentamatonta maata. Luomaan ei missään nimessä saa rakentaa minkäänlaisia kerrostaloja, mutta pientalorakentaminen aseman ympäristöön voisi olla hyvä vaihtoehto. Asemanseutujen jälkeen seuraavana tärkeysjärjestyksessä pitäisi olla ne alueet, joita voi palvella hyvin bussiliikenteellä ja varsinkin ne alueet, joilla on palvelut kävelymatkan päässä.  

http://maps.google.fi/maps?q=Masala,...33023&t=h&z=15. Mitä järkeä tällaisessa rakentamisessa sitten on? Varsinkin Kaivokujalta alkaa olla jo melko pitkä matka juna-asemalle ja sen lisäksi Sepänkyläntietä ei kovin montaa bussia kulje. Silti Kaivokujalla on melko tiivis pientalorypäs, kun taas lähempänä asemaa löytyy rakentamatonta maata puhumattakaan Luoman seisakkeen ympäristöstä. Sepänkyläntien ja Kaivokujan risteyksestä on jo siinä 1500 metriä matkaa rautatieasemalle. Pikkaisen tuosta pohjoiseen löytyy vastaava esimerkki. Nimittäin Ratsumiehentieltä löytyy myös tiivis pientalorypäs vielä hankalammasta paikasta. Matkaa rautatieasemalle taitaa kertyä siinä kaksi kilometriä ja bussiyhteyksissäkään ei ole hurraamista, koulu löytyy sentään läheltä. Tuolla sitten on pientaloja pienillä tonteilla ja sijoteltuna osittain vielä niin, että taloista ikkunanäkymänä on naapuritalon seinä. Mitä hyötyä tuolla tuosta rakentamisen tiiveydestä on? Mitä iloa on asua tuollaisessa paikassa aivan naapurien kyljessä kiinni? Kun tuohon malliin läiskitään pientaloja sinne sun tänne, ei ole mikään ihme, että joukkoliikennettä on vaikea saada toimimaan kunnolla. Vaikka kaavoituksessa olisi aikaisemmin töpeksitty ei minkään pitäisi estää kasvukunnissa muuttamasta suuntaa järkevämmäksi. Pitäisi vain keskittyä rakentamaan järkeviin paikkoihin ja niille, jotka asuvat joukkoliikenteen ulottumattomissa pitää tarjota kunnon määrä liityntäpysäköintipaikkoja rautieasemille ja seisakkeille.

Ajatellen tuota Sepänkyläntien asutusta voisi tällainen poikittaislinja olla hyvä vaihtoehto: Kantvik-Kirkkonummen asema (ajantasaus)-Gesterby-Masalan rautatieasema (ajantasaus)-Kehä III-Espoon keskus (ajantasaus)-Jorvi. Itseasiassa Luoman seisakkeen kohdalle saisi laittaa paremman liittymän Kehä III:lle. Tällöin Kantvik-Jorvi-linja voisi kulkea Masalantietä aina Luoman seisakkeelle asti ja siitä vasta Kehä III:lle ja palvella paremmin Masalaa ja toivottavasti Luoman seisakkeen ympärille joskus tulevaisuudessa rakentuvaa pientaloasutusta. Tällöin Kirkkonummelta saataisiin kelvolliset yhteydet Jorvin sairaalaan. Jos tätä liikennöisi yhdessä Kirkkonummi-Gesterby-Sepänkylä-Veikkola-linjan kanssa, niin tällöin Gesterbyntie saisi erityisen hyvät joukkoliikenneyhteydet ja sen varteen voisi tulla lisää väljää pientaloasutusta välille Gesterby-Sepänkylä.

----------

